# The HalfLife & CounterStrike Thread (with new CS trailer)



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 29, 2006)

*The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=This is the thread related to all Counter Strike/Half Life games like-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*


 *Counter Strike (version 1.5) a.k.a (CS 1.5)*
 *Counter Strike (version 1.6) a.k.a (CS 1.6)*
 *Counter Strike-Source a.k.a (CSS)*
 *Counter Strike-Condition Zero a.k.a (CS-CZ)*
 *Half Life-2 (all HL2 genres) a.k.a (HL2)*
 *Day OF Defeat a.k.a (DOD)*
 *Day Of Defeat-Source a.ka.(DOD-S)*
============================================================================

 *NOTE:* CS 1.6 is based on the *HL (half Life engine)* and CSS (CS:SOURCE) is based on the *SOURCE engine (a.k.a Half Life 2 engine)*. Scroll thru this thread pages to get more details/finer points/hints/install info about the CS game.

============================================================================

I request all the members (New and old) to *please post ur topics in this forum by first stating the game name in ur post and then continuing the querry/answers.*

============================================================================
 *For Downloading Maps,files (for CS,CSS,CS-CZ) see this link:*
www.cstrike-planet.com/maps/cstrike

 *For more additional maps of CS 1.6, see this link:*
www.counter-strike.com/cs16_custom_maps.php

 *For maps of CSS see this link:*
www.counter-strike.com/cssource_maps.php

 *For CS weapons, see this link:*
www.fileplanet.com/63928/60000/fileinfo/Counter-Strike-Weapons-Pack

 *For CS bots see this link:* 
www.gaminglinks.info/counterstrike/cs_bots_1.html 

botman.planethalflife.gamespy.com/links.shtml
===========================================================================
==========================================================================


*-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-= TIPS ON HOW TO USE "zbots" -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=* 


bot_difficulty <value>
0-3
0 easiest 3 -expert any value>3 givs expertmode only

bot_add
adds a bot randomly to a team t/ct

bot_add_t 
bot_add_ct
adds bot to T or CT

bots_quota <value>
no. of bots u want in the game T+CT

bots_kill
kill all alive bots

bot_kick [name]
kicks all bots game if u supply a name then the bot with that name will be kicked


luk if u r currently playin with easier bots and want to go to expert
here is the way

first kick all --->set level to expert ---->re set ur bot quota
bot_kick
bot_difficulty 3
bot_quota 9
Its jus a thread combining all CS,HL2 and DOD games so tat ppl can get answers quickly and efficiently.

*Given to me by my Friend---> Mukul*
============================================================================




*-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- Quick Buys =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*


With steam and cs1.6, a new concept is introduced... the ability to buy weapons using console names. This is great for anyone who wants to buy all their equipt in a keystroke.

The weapons, and their bind names:

Weapon name - Console command
---------------------------------
Primary Ammo - "primammo"
Secondary Ammo - "secammo"

USP Pistol - "usp"
Desert Eagle- "deagle"
Glock - "glock"

IMI Galil - "galil"
FAMAS - "famas"
M4A1 - "m4a1"
AK47 - "ak47"

HE Gernade - "hegren"
Flash nade - "flash"
Smoke nade - "smoke"

Helmet/body armor - "vesthelm"
Body armor - "vest"

To help you understand how to use these, I'll give you an example of buying an M4A1, Primary ammo, body armor + helmet and a HE nade. Paste this line into your console, replace KEY with the keyboard key you want to use to buy stuff.

bind "KEY" "m4a1; primammo; vesthelm; hegren"

You can just add or remove things you dont want. Make sure to have a ; (semicolon) after the weapon names.
============================================================================

Date this Info was added/updated: 29th Feb, 2008 at 10.50 Hrs.


============================================================================
* Info by Mukul:   **CS 1.6 full:*

*gamer.lipetsk.ru/uploads/PDdo...s16full_v7.exe
*soc.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/Half-Li...6full_zbot.zip
*cs.wire.lv/files/cs16full_v6-cs_wire_lv.exe
*www.svsbb.sk/~medved/nnf/files/cs16full_v7.exe


*Now download the patch you require:
*
19-th patch:
*www.counter-strike.lt/failai/...h_full_V19.exe
*cs.balticum.lt/downloads/cs16patch_full_V19.exe

21-st patch:
*www.counter-strike.lt/failai/...full_v21_2.exe
*numeron.phpx.cz/cs/patch/cs16patch_full_v21.exe
*cs.northnet.ru/downloads/patc...full_v21_2.exe

22-nd Patch:
*cs.northnet.ru/downloads/patc...h_full_V22.exe

23-rd patch:
*www.game.tlt.ru/files/Game/Co...h_full_V23.exe

26-th patch:
*liga.cznonsteam.net/download/...h_full_v26.exe
*counter-strike.bonusweb.cz/do...h_full_v26.exe

27-th patch:
*files.tahku.ru/cs16patch_full_v27.exe
*games.sugardas.lt/cs16stats/d...h_full_v27.rar
*thcgroup.org/dl/cs16patch_full_v27.exe


28-th patch i have not tested it)
*depositfiles.com/en/files/214...tch_v28_(.html
*d1.vbios.com/files/cs/cs16pat...v28_(3382).rar





Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 29, 2006)

*-=-=-=-=-=-=- Tips on how to Install maps and play them from the Menu of CS -=-=-=-=-=-=-*



** Now since the map is downloaded (from the links given above or use this link <A href="*<a%20href=/" target=_blank>www.cstrike-planet.com/maps/cstrike 

** Extract the map (using any ZIP utility) in ur cstrike folder>maps and the map wich u hv extracted will hv a *.bsp* extension. 

** Locate a text file named as mapcycle.txt in the "cstrike" folder) and write the name of the map u hv jus extracted eg: *de_aztec* (without the .bsp extension) and only the map name. Save and close the text file and wen u start the CS game, u will see ur newly map in the map options. 


*NOTE:*

** If the map contains folders other than the ".bsp" extension file like the gfx, sound, models, sprites etc. then copy the files or subfolders (folders contained within folders eg: in models folder, if another subfolder is present, then copy that subfolder in "cstrike>models" )
llly, for sound if there is another subfolder (of that map) then it is NOT REQUIRED that individual files must be copied to "cstrike>sound" folder of CS 1.6, instead copying the entire subfolder (from sounds folder to "E:\Lords\Counter Strike 1.6>cstrike>sounds") will do. 

** For *".bsp"* files, copy them to "cstrike>maps" folder.

** For *".txt"* files, copy them to "cstrike>maps" folder.

** For *".tga"* files, copy them to "cstrike>gfx>env" folder.

** For *".wav"* files, copy them to "cstrike>sound>ambience

** For Sound subfolders, copy them to "cstrike>sound" folder.

** For *".spr"* files, copy them to "cstrike>sprites" folder.

** For subfolders present in the *"sprites"* folder, copy the subfolder to "cstrike>sprites" folder.

** For *".mdl"* files, copy them to "cstrike>models" folder.

** For *".wad"* files, copy the files to "cstrike" folder ONLY.

** For *RES* files, copy them to cstrike>RESOURCE folder.

** For *".mdl"* subfolders (model files), copy them to "cstrike>models" folder.

** For *".nav"* files, copy them to "cstrike>maps" folder

** For files in the *"overviews"* folder (which contains map image and txt file), copy the files to "cstrike>overviews" folder.

============================================================================

Date this Info was added: 27th Oct, 2006 at 18.14 Hrs.


Cheers n e-peace


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 30, 2006)

MODS, CAN YOU PLEASE TRY TO MAKE THIS THREAD STICKY ?? THANKS.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2006)

i also support to make this thread sticky as this will make the section more clean of small threads related to these games...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 30, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> MODS, CAN YOU PLEASE TRY TO MAKE THIS THREAD STICKY ?? THANKS.



*wizrulz wrote:*


> i also support to make this thread sticky as this will make the section more clean of small threads related to these games...


Thanx a lot for ur comments guys... 
BTW way wat maps are u guys playing in CS ?? Im currently enjoying the *de-aztec* as well as the newly downloaded map *de_dust2* as well as *aim_pistols* in this, u hv to kill ur opponents and no Bomb plantings or diffusing as well as no hostages rescue in this mission. The Terrorists get a set of 6 pistols (there is even an option of a double hand pistol cowboy style) and they hv to kill the CTs by diving under water and capturing their area.The good point in this map is tat the Terrorosts cannot buy any items and they jus hv to switch between the 6 pistols they hv with them.

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## cypher (Jan 30, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888

u said "Well no bro, there is no separate launcher available for CS.
Please continue ur discussions here www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 as it willo be better for other users as well to find out more in CS and its related games.... Smile

BTW,were u able to find the COUNTER STRIKE game from the HL2 launcher ??"

no. there woz no option for the change game or cud i launch cs form hl2 launcher


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 30, 2006)

*cypher wrote:*


> no. there woz no option for the change game or cud i launch cs form hl2 launcher


Well bro, u didnt even find any launcher for CS ???  So were u able to play the game?? CS i mean ??BTW, is ur HL2 an original copy and are u sure tat it contains CS 1.6 ?? Jus reinstall the game and see bro and post ur results 

I too hv  CS-CZ and its a bit confusing mission to me too.Im alone fighting and killing all the bad guys and i get stuck in one place and dnt knw where to go.

 Thanx for posting ur replies in this thread.It will avoid multiple smaller threads on the same topic. 

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## U2 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey the wepons for counterstrike are on "fileplanet"  .........we have to register for download?....hey im not able to download from file plane.....howere if i am able to download it where will i extatct it and how will i add it to counter strike condition zero and then play with the new wepon offline (singleplayer)


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 30, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888: try using the bot_difficultyN command,where N is the difficulty level u want.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 30, 2006)

*dIgItaL_BrAt wrote:*


> @ashu888ashu888: try using the bot_difficultyN command,where N is the difficulty level u want.


Thanx a lot bro  it worked, i hv set the difficulty from 0 (easy) to 2 (hard) thanx again bro.
*U2 wrote:*


> Hey the wepons for counterstrike are on "fileplanet" .........we have to register for download?....hey im not able to download from file plane.....howere if i am able to download it where will i extatct it and how will i add it to counter strike condition zero and then play with the new wepon offline (singleplayer)


I think once u hv downloaded the file,there will be a text file wich will giv u the directions as to where to install the weapons pack.

 *Welcome to the CS THREAD guys..Thanx for ur replies for starting this thread alive...* 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey ashu888,
I have installed HL2 with CS Source as an available option with the game. But, I don't know how to start CS offline, like you can play without joining the net, all against offline enemies, like missions. Please help.


----------



## U2 (Jan 30, 2006)

well at the first plce i am not able to download the wepons pak becoz it asks me to register(pay moneY).....i have downloaded a map ...now tellme what should i do with it


----------



## cypher (Jan 30, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *cypher wrote:*
> 
> 
> > no. there woz no option for the change game or cud i launch cs form hl2 launcher
> ...



reinstalled it and did the validation thing again, but noooooooo launcher. think its curtains for cs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 30, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> Hey ashu888,
> I have installed HL2 with CS Source as an available option with the game. But, I don't know how to start CS offline, like you can play without joining the net, all against offline enemies, like missions. Please help.


Clik on the CS icon available in the folder.Also make sure that ur version is a NON LAN version (i.e: for PC and not for net).JUs locate the CS icon (launcher) and start the game and post ur results bro


*U2 wrote:*


> well at the first plce i am not able to download the wepons pak becoz it asks me to register(pay moneY).....i have downloaded a map ...now tellme what should i do with it


YEs bro, ur rite the download is only for PAID subscribers    Now since u hv downloaded the CS MAP,extract the map (using any ZIP utility) in ur cstrike folder>maps and the map wich u hv extracted wll hv a*.bsp* extension.

Now after doin this,locate a text file named as *mapcycle.txt* write the name of the map u hv jus extracted eg: *de_aztec* (without the *.bsp* extension)and only the map name. Save the text file and wen u start the CS game, u will see ur newly map in the map options. 

BTW wat maps hv u d/loaded and is it for CS 1.6 or CSS?? I hv CS 1.6 and hv downloaded almost 15 maps and now my total tally of playable maps in the game is 45-maps.  

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## U2 (Jan 31, 2006)

CAn i play cs source final in a single player mode....how?....thanx for the help in the previous problem


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 31, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Also make sure that ur version is a NON LAN version (i.e: for PC and not for net)



Hey, how to check that ?


----------



## U2 (Jan 31, 2006)

no answers yet..........hellloooo?...is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 31, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> ashu888ashu888 wrote:
> Also make sure that ur version is a NON LAN version (i.e: for PC and not for net)
> Hey, how to check that ?


Are u able to play ur game (without connection to net)??
 There is only one version. You can play it online or offline with or without bots (computer controlled players), CS and CS:S are not compatible (one is on a HL engine and the other on a SOURCE engine). There is another version which has a single player game included this is counter strike:condition zero. 

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 31, 2006)

*U2 wrote:*


> CAn i play cs source final in a single player mode....how?....thanx for the help in the previous problem


Use the create game option in the CS menu, then add bots to your game and play the game.

*NOTE:* Two different versions of CS are available. CS 1.6 and CS:S or CS:source. the First runs on the original HL engine the 2nd on the source engine hence the 2 different names.( a general info for ppl  who dnt knw) 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 1, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Are u able to play ur game (without connection to net)??
> There is only one version. You can play it online or offline with or without bots (computer controlled players), CS and CS:S are not compatible (one is on a HL engine and the other on a SOURCE engine). There is another version which has a single player game included this is counter strike:condition zero.
> 
> cheers n e-peace.....



No, it requires Steam to be connected, i.e. in the Main Menu, it only shows to connect with your friends. This CS:Source, which I had installed with Half Life 2 a couple of days ago. Please help.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 1, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> No, it requires Steam to be connected, i.e. in the Main Menu, it only shows to connect with your friends. This CS:Source, which I had installed with Half Life 2 a couple of days ago. Please help.


Go into steam, and it will say "Cannot connect to steam network." Ok, no problem, just click *"Start in offline mode" *

Hope this will solve ur problem.Post ur msgs tat u get wen u try to do wat i hv said. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## KoRn (Feb 2, 2006)

hey r css maps really lessthan 1 mb cuz i downloaded 1 in 30 secs???!!!!!!!!!!!! :O


----------



## KoRn (Feb 2, 2006)

this thread rocks now i can see sum css lovas showing up yahooo!!!!!!!!
BTW:ashu i have another pc wit intel 845 moboa and i want to play css without hl2 engine so can i do dat cuz then i would be able to playy css in 845 mobo with 256 mb ram...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 3, 2006)

*KoRn wrote:*


> hey r css maps really lessthan 1 mb cuz i downloaded 1 in 30 secs???!!!!!!!!!!!! :O


Well yes the map size of *(CS 1.6,CSS and CS-CZ) range from 34 KB to 50 MB* it depends on the complexity of map and its length too including the environment (whether its texture rich or heavy), more importance is given to gameplay or the texture and environment quality. 

*NOTE:* Two different versions of CS are available. CS 1.6 and CS:S or CS:source. the First runs on the original HL (Half Life) engine the 2nd on the source engine hence the 2 different names.( a general info for ppl who dnt knw) 

*KoRn wrote:*


> this thread rocks now i can see sum css lovas showing up yahooo!!!!!!!!
> BTW:ashu i have another pc wit intel 845 moboa and i want to play css without hl2 engine so can i do dat cuz then i would be able to playy css in 845 mobo with 256 mb ram...


Well first of all bro, the CSS (that ur talkin about) is based on the SOURCE engine. While the CS 1.6 runs on the HL Half Life) engine. I would recommend u to play CS 1.6 (wich is based on the HL engine) Coz:
 Gameplay is smoother than CSS (wich is based on the SOURCE engine).
 THe Bots are much more responsive do not act silly) and are much more alert (like predecting where the next attack will happen) Simply saying the *AI (Artificial Intelligence) of BOTS is awesome..*
 CS 1.6 runs much smoother than CSS (coz the SOURCE Engine is low in performance as compared to the HL engine).
 Since u hv an 845 mobo,then running CS 1.6 (based on HL engine) will be a better idea as in any condition,it will beat the CSS (based on the source engine) *Hands Down...*  

And lastly, THANX for appeciating my work for creating this forum,im glad tat u like this thread 

 Keep ur querries coming guys.......and Happy CS(ing)...  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Meaning of prefixes like: cs, de, as, he, fy, ka,kz, dm, aim, awp, pa, surf *
==============================================
This is a *GENERAL INFORMATION* about the prefixes that gamers see in their maps * (eg: de_aztec or cs_havana)* 


So, I will explain what these prefixes mean in all the maps:

 *cs*: The map is a HOSTAGE RESCUE MAP.
 *de*: The map is a BOMB DEFUSE MAP.
 *as*: The map is an ASSASINATION MAP.
 *he*: The map is a GRENADE MAP.
 *fy*:  The map is a TEAM DEATH MATCH MAP.
*ka*:  The map is a KNIFE ARENA MAP.
*kz*:  The map is a  JUMPING MAP (named after Kreedz). 
*dm*: The map is a DEATH MATCH MAP.
 *aim*:The map is a AIM MAP.
 *awp*:The map is a SNIPER RIFLE MAP.
 *pa*:  The map is a PREPARED ASSAULT MAP.
 *surf*:The map is a SURFING (Roaming) MAP.
==============================================
==============================================


*DETAILED EXPLAINATION OF ALL THE MAP PREFIXES*

 *cs*: The map is a HOSTAGE RESCUE MAP.
Hostage Rescue (cs_) maps are the original map type, based on a hostage rescue situation. Four Hostages (computer-controlled) are located near the terrorist spawn; the counter-terrorists must lead them to a rescue zone, which are usually near the counter-terrorist spawn. If the counter-terrorists rescue all the hostages within the time limit, they win the round. If a player on either side kills a hostage, they lose money and might also be kicked off the server. Killing the entire enemy team also ends the round. If the time limit is reached and the hostages have not been rescued, the terrorists win (even if all hostages have been killed).


 *de*: The map is a BOMB DEFUSE MAP.
Bomb defuse (de_) maps are the most popular map type, based on a bomb-planting/defusing scenario. One of the terrorists starts out with a C4 bomb that can only be planted at bomb sites; usually there are two bomb sites on the map, defined by A and B, one of which is sometimes near the counter-terrorist spawn. If the terrorist carrying the bomb is killed, his team members will have to locate it using their radar and can pick it up like a dropped weapon.
Once the bomb has been planted, the counter-terrorists must locate and defuse it in 45 seconds (this is a variable; it can be changed; commonly also set to 35 seconds) before it explodes. On bomb defuse maps, CTs can buy a special defuse kit that decreases the time needed to defuse a bomb by 5 seconds. Killing the enemy team ends the round if the bomb has not been planted; if the bomb has been planted, the terrorists will win if they kill the counter-terrorists, but the counter-terrorists must defuse the bomb even if they kill the terrorists. Previously, the round could end with the bomb planted but not yet exploded, resulting in a victory for the counter-terrorists. However, the round timer now becomes void when the bomb is planted, meaning the bomb can be planted even with 1 second left in the round and the round will continue until the bomb is defused, it explodes, or the counter-terrorist team is eliminated. Bomb defuse maps are by far the most popular, and are in general the only kind of maps used in tournament play.


 *as*: The map is an ASSASINATION MAP.
Assassination (as_) maps are based on an assassination scenario. One of the counter-terrorists spawns as a VIP (Very Important Person). The VIP cannot buy equipment, but starts out with a USP pistol and 200 armor (the normal maximum is 100). The VIP must go to a rescue point; this is usually a helicopter or APC. The counter-terrorists win if the VIP makes it to the rescue point or all the terrorists are killed while the VIP is still alive. The terrorists win if the VIP is killed or the time limit is reached and the VIP has not yet made it to the rescue point. Assassination maps are far less popular than hostage rescue and bomb defuse maps. At the time of writing, this game type is not played in CS:Source, however, there is an unofficial modification for CS:Source in development that will allow assasination maps to be played.


 *he*: The map is a GRENADE MAP.
As the name suggests, this map uses Grenade to kill your opponents.


 *fy*:  The map is a TEAM DEATH MATCH MAP.
Fy_maps (officially mean frag yard, but said to stand for fight yard, fun yard or fantasy) are team deathmatch maps where the only objective is to kill the opponents. FY maps are usually very small and simple. They are great for small servers and practicing skills. The spawn points are often not situated in a buy zone; instead the weapons are laying on the ground, usually one of each type and on some rare occasions armor or grenades are also provided. These maps are typically played at LAN Centers, parties, or when players are seeking quick, bloody rounds without much strategy involved.


*ka*:  The map is a KNIFE ARENA MAP.
Ka_maps (generally agreed to stand for "Knife Arena" or "Knife All") maps center on use of the knife. Usually these maps will have some kind of variable, whether it be vehicles in the map, hidden caches of guns, or glass floors. No weapons are available to buy, and everyone starts out with a knife. Some Ka maps also offer a slight change, which are free HE grenades.


*kz*:  The map is a  JUMPING MAP (named after Kreedz).
Kz_maps are jumping maps named after Kreedz, which allow players to improve their jumping skills. The objective is to get to the end in the shortest time possible. These maps have only counter-terrorist spawns, and killing is not an objective.


*dm*: The map is a DEATH MATCH MAP.
As the name suggests, its a DEATHMATCH map.


 *aim*:The map is a AIM MAP.
Aim_maps are maps that put the two teams (Terrorist and Counter Terrorist) at each end of a map (usually a large open area with boxes or walls for cover) and start them with certain guns at the spawn area. There is (usually) no buy zone. These maps are intended to help work on your aim at long distances. These maps usually work on a specific gun or type of gun (rifles, pistols etc). They are great for honing your weapon skills.


 *awp*:The map is a SNIPER RIFLE MAP.
Awp_ maps focus on using the popular "AWP" (Arctic Warfare Magnum or Arctic Warfare Police) sniper rifle, which, in Counter-Strike, almost always results in one-shot kills (unless shot in lower leg or foot, or through an obstacle).


 *pa*:  The map is a PREPARED ASSAULT MAP.
PA maps drop the traditional CS element of buying guns, instead providing both teams with a set selection of guns when they spawn. PA maps are typically small and better suited for LANs, and the gun restriction makes playing the game trickier, but also fun when you get to raid the other team's spawn point for different weapons. 'pa_fact' was the first PA map and others have followed.


 *surf*:The map is a SURFING (Roaming) MAP.
Surf_maps are, obviously, surfing maps. Surfing maps contain long angled, triangular "rails" called surfs. A player jumps on the surfs and strafes toward the center of it, allowing them to manipulate a glitch in the game and slide down it (aka "Surfing") in order to get to the end of the map. At the end, there are usually teleporters back to spawn, weapon depots, or a reward is given. These maps range from short, simple and easy to long, complex and difficult. These maps may only have Counter Terrorist spawns or both, but killing is usually not the main goal. Surf maps come in three main flavors: course, level-based, or freestyle. Course maps have two spawns and the objective is to reach the end as fast as possible, there is a definite end to the map. Level-based maps have one spawn point and short surf "obstacle courses" which lead to the next obstacles, much like KZ maps. Freestyle surf maps have either one or two spawns and no levels, sometimes the secondary goal is killing.
===============================================
===============================================

*NOTE:* More additions/info will be added later.

*COMMENTS are welcomed. *

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 3, 2006)

*List of Counter-Strike 1.6 maps and their details:*

This post deals with the information regarding the various maps found in CS 1.6 (based on Half Life engine):	

*Type----Name------- Size-------Complexity--Status---Favor*
Hostage---	cs_747----- medium---moderate--Official----	Terrorist
Hostage----cs_assault--large------simple-----Official-----Terrorist
Hostage---	cs_backalleymedium--complex---Official-----Terrorist
Hostage---	cs_estate--large------	moderate--Official----	Balanced
Hostage---	cs_havana-large------	complex---	Official-----Balanced
Hostage---	cs_italy----	large------	moderate--Official----	Terrorist
Hostage---	cs_militia--	medium---	simple-----	Official-----Terrorist
Hostage----cs_office--	large------	complex---	Official-----Balanced
Hostage---	cs_siege---giant-------complex---	Official-----Balanced
Hostage---	cs_aaa----	medium---	moderate--Unofficial--	Balanced
Hostage----cs_afghan-giant-------moderate--Unofficial--	Balanced
===============================================
Bomb------	de_airstrip-medium---	simple-----	Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_aztec---large------	simple-----	Official-----Counter-Terrorist
Bomb------	de_cbble--	large-------simple-----	Official-----Counter-Terrorist
Bomb------	de_chateau-medium--	moderate--Official----	Balanced
Bomb------	de_dust----medium---	simple-----	Official-----Counter-Terrorist
Bomb-------de_dust2--medium---	simple-----	Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_inferno-large------	complex---	Official-----Counter-Terrorist
Bomb------	de_nuke---large-------moderate--Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_piranesi-giant-----	moderate--Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_prodigy-medium---complex---Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_storm--medium---	moderate--Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_survivor-medium--simple-----	Official-----Counter-Terrorist
Bomb------	de_torn----medium---	simple-----	Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_train---	medium---	complex---	Official-----Balanced
Bomb------	de_vertigo-large------	moderate--Official-----Balanced


----------



## KoRn (Feb 4, 2006)

now were getting sumwhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 5, 2006)

Come on guys, arent there any guys or groups who doesnt play CS ?? am i the only lonesum here ?? please post sum stuff related to the topic.

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## U2 (Feb 5, 2006)

hey man i cant still play cs source final offline ...help me!!!1


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 5, 2006)

*U2 wrote:*


> hey man i cant still play cs source final offline ...help me!!!


Can u please post the screenshot or the error msg or watever msgs tat ur getting.

Also try to reinstall the CSS final. Post ur results here.

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## U2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey u said i have to create a game in cs source and add bots to play it.......iv created a game but thers no option to add bots....now help me//


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 6, 2006)

*U2 wrote:*


> Hey u said i have to create a game in cs source and add bots to play it.......iv created a game but thers no option to add bots....now help me//


U mean Computer Controlled bots RIGHT ??

Well for tat in the console menu while playing a game (wich is brought up by pressing the ~ (Tilde) key) type bot_quota 6 (or any number other than 6 to ur liking) wich will add bots in the game. U can also add Computer controlled bots by trying out this command:  *bot_add_t*  and *bot_add_ct*  (for adding terrorists and Counter Terrorists respectively) in ur game (map) tat ur playing.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 8, 2006)

thanx for da reply!!!....im u2


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 9, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> thanx for da reply!!!....im u2


Always welcome bro 

BTW please share ur tips and tricks in any particular CS maps that u like playing,like its finer points,advantage of the map, advantage of choosing CT or T (as per ur opinion). Lets make this thread an enjoyable one by sharing our views. 

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## KoRn (Feb 10, 2006)

theres a place in the italy map where u can hide....

u have to choose to be a terrorist then u go to the right as soon as u start and reach the bridge there u will see an open door and a verandah on top.to get to the verandah....
1.jump on the railing.
2.jump on the box adn go closer towards the door to make a successfull jump to the top of the open door.
3.once u are on top of the door jump using the crouch+jump+forward keys...jump once more and there u have it ur on the verandah u get to smipe most of the annoying cts from there all da best...

BTW dats the best way i could put dat cuz i cant explain wit words.PLease ask me if u cant understand!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 10, 2006)

*KoRn wrote:*


> theres a place in the italy map where u can hide....
> 
> u have to choose to be a terrorist then u go to the right as soon as u start and reach the bridge there u will see an open door and a verandah on top.to get to the verandah....
> 1.jump on the railing.
> ...


Thats the simplest and most effective way of explaining bro  thanx a lot ..Well even i hv a tric in the map *de_aztec*.
For this u hv to play it as a Terrorist and plant the bomb in the *B area* and after planting the bomb, jus sit behind the CUBE SHAPED blocks (in the coner,jus right to the RED COLOR "B" spot),
 Now the advantage is that , even is all ur members (terrorists) hv died and u are left alone with approx. 3-4 CTs still searching for u to kill u and diffuse the bomb, u can kill them by crouching in this position (behind the CUBE blocks) and taking them one by one coz the CTs, come to diffuse the bomb only one by one and not in a huge group, so u can take them out (kill them) one by one.

I hv tried this with the difficulty set to 2 (hard) and i hv succeded everytime.
Hey KoRn bro, keep those tweaks and tips coming.. 

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## munim2020 (Feb 12, 2006)

do you guys play on the internet?
give me IP addresses of some good condition zero servers. condition zero servers are damn rare becuz most guys play cs1.5 or css. but i have only condition zero


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2006)

*munim2020 wrote:*


> do you guys play on the internet?
> give me IP addresses of some good condition zero servers. condition zero servers are damn rare becuz most guys play cs1.5 or css. but i have only condition zero


U can see this site for moe info.But this is a paid site to get u access for playing CS-CZ online thru international server.
www.inx-gaming.co.uk/cscz.php I will post sum more as and wen i find them. 

BTW, do u play CS 1.6 too ?? i hv a querryfor u as to how to play CS-CZ so here it goes:

I recently tried playing CS-CZ, so wen i started the game this is wat was displayed in the screen:
*COUNTER STRIKE-CONDITION ZERO* then after that,
Recoil was displayed and i was in travelling in a helicopter wich was busted and brought down by terrorists and i was in this place called Nothern Africa (or sumwat similar to tat), so is this so called "RECOIL" the only game and/or map available to play in CS-CZ ?    

I dnt knw anything abt this CS-CZ,but i hv played CS 1.6 im posting the screenshot of the CHANGE GAME menu tat i received while I pause the game:
*images1.pictiger.com/images/65/074a6fc23a90e9273436cc148d8d9465.jpg
So where are the other maps wich i can find in CS-CZ and is this game like a FPS like a single shooter game ??

Please help guys.... 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2006)

*COUNTER STRIKE Cheat Codes *
===============================================
*SOURCE:www.gamespot.com/pc/action/halflifecounterstrike/hints.html*
===============================================

Press ~ to enter the console on the server machine and type sv_cheats 1 or sv_ 1. Then, change maps by typing changelevel dust (or any other map). Finally, enter one of the following codes at the console to activate the corresponding cheat function. Note: Some codes have been changed or removed with various patch updates for the game. 
Cheat  Effect  
give spaceweapon_awp  Arctic sniper rifle  
sv_aim  Auto-aim with sniper rifle  
sv_gravity <-999 - 999999>  Adjust gravity  
gl_zmax <0-9999>  Adjust wall and object density; default is 3600  
gl_zmax 0  See and fire through walls and objects  
cl_hidefrags 0  View other players' frags  
cl_forwardspeed 999  Faster forward motion  
cl_backspeed 999  Faster backwards motion  
cl_sidespeed 999  Faster side motion  
changelevel  Level select  
give  Get indicated item  
skin  Change skins  
+reload  Auto-reload enabled  
-reload  Auto-reload disabled  
lambert  See things brightly without flashlight  
mp_c4timer <1-100>  SetC4 timer  
sv_clienttrace 9999  Hyper auto-aim enabled  
sv_clienttrace 0000  Hyper auto-aim disabled  
adjust crosshair  Change crosshair color  
crosshair <1-5>  Disable the crosshair to enlarge when shooting  
mp_freezetime  Set freeze period at the start of rounds. Set to 0 to disable, default is 6/1  
mp_roundtime <3-15>  Set maximum length in minutes a round can last, default is 51  
mp_friendlyfire <0 or 1>  Toggle friendly fire  
mp_timelimit  Set minutes between map rotations, default is 01  
mp_footsteps <0 or 1>  Toggle footsteps, default is 1/1  
mp_flashlight <0 or 1>  Toggle flashlight use, default is 1/1  
cl_observercrosshair <0 or 1>  Toggle crosshairs in observer mode, default is 1  
timeleft  Reveal how much time is left on the map  
dm <0 or 1>  Toggle map briefings after new levels load, default is 1  
ghosts <0 or 1>  Toggle to see ghosts in observer mode, default is 0  
ah <0 or 1>  Toggle auto-help hint messages, default is 1  
sv_clienttrace 999999999  All shots will hit, default is 1  
impulse101  $16,000  
r_lightmap 1  Whiten all surroundings at 800x600 resolution  
net_graph <0 or 1>  Toggle graph  
cvarlist or cmdlist  List cheat commands, press [Page Up] or [Page Down] to scroll  
unbind  Unbind key command  
kill  Suicide  
-numericping  Show ping as numbers  
sv_airaccelerate -9999  Fast Jumping  
God  Makes you invincible  
mp_startmoney 16000  Start with 16000  
hud_fastswitch (0 or 1)  Allows you to toggle switching weapons faster  
sv_wateraccelerate 999  Allows to walk faster in water  
sv_waterfriction  sets the friction in water  
sv_wateraccelerate  sets how fast you accelerate in water  
sv_stopspeed  sets how fast you stop running  
sv_friction  sets the friction of the game  
sv_clipmode  1=no clipping  
sv_airaccelerate  sets how fast you accelerate in air  
mp_startmoney  change your starting money in-game!  
mp_c4timer  sets time on C4 charge  
mp_buytime  sets time to buy items  
sv_maxspeed  set max running speed  
sv_accelerate  sets acceleration  
sv_cheats  1=cheats on  
sv_bounce  ???unknown  
pausable  1= enables pausing(not reccomended)  
mp_roundtime  sets round time  
mp_flashlight  1=flashlight on  
mp_autokick  1=turn on auto kick in game  
mp_allowmonsters  1= single player enemies visible  
coop  sets the mode to co-op  
deathmatch  sets the mode to deathmatch  
net_address  Shows server IP and port  

Weapons 
In order to get a certain weapon listed below without buying them, press the ~ key and type in ''sv_cheats 1'', then use one of the following codes with ''give (weapon code)'' for example ''give spaceweapon_awp'' to get an arctic sniper rifle. Note that some of the codes may not work in the other game versions. 
Cheat  Effect  
weapon_aug  gives Steyr Aug  
weapon_p288  gives SIG p288  
weapon_scout  gives Scout  
weapon_m249  gives Para  
weapon_mp5navy  gives MP5  
weapon_mac 10  gives MAC-10  
weapon_m3  gives M3 Super Shotgun  
weapon_g3sg1  gives H&K Sniper Rifle  
weapon_glock18  gives Glock 18 pistol  
weapon_p90  gives Fn P90  
weapon_elite  gives Dual Berretas  
weapon_deagle  gives Desert Eagle  
weapon_sg552  gives Commando  
weapon_m4a1  gives Colt M4a1 Carbine  
weapon_xm1014  gives Benelli xm1014  
weapon_ak47  gives AK-47  
spaceweapon_awp  gives Arctic Sniper Rifle  
weapon_flashbang  gives Flashbang  
weapon_hegrenade  gives HE Grenade  
weapon_smokegrenade  gives Smoke grenade  
weapon_defuser  gives Bomb Defuser  
weapon_awp  gives Arctic  
weapon_sig550  gives SIG 550  
weapon_ump45  gives Ump.45  
weapon_usp  gives Usp.45  
weapon_kevlar  gives Kevlar Vest  
weapon_nightvision  gives Nightvision goggles  

Waypoint Editing 
Access the console with ~ then enter the following: 
Cheat  Effect  
waypoint on clip  Enable waypoint editing  
waypoint off clip  Disable waypoint editing  

Counter-Strike Glitches
Console information as name 
if you change your name to one of the following then whenever you die a long stream of words will show up instead of your name. This is because it is the code for the description of that skin. The skins each have one. 

cstrike_sas_label 
cstrike_gign_label 
cstrike_guerilla_label 
spec_no_pip 
===============================================
*SOURCE:www.gamespot.com/pc/action/halflifecounterstrike/hints.html*

Cheers n e-peace.......


----------



## KoRn (Feb 14, 2006)

heres another trick whenever ur a terrorist and u plant a bomb,make it harder for the CTs to find it by firing the barrels close to the bomb till they cover the bomb dis way they take time in removing the barrels and the bomb blows the cr@p outta dem.
I use the knife or my small gun for best results.
U can use this trick in the de_dust2 map.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 14, 2006)

*KoRn wrote:*


> heres another trick whenever ur a terrorist and u plant a bomb,make it harder for the CTs to find it by firing the barrels close to the bomb till they cover the bomb dis way they take time in removing the barrels and the bomb blows the cr@p outta dem.
> I use the knife or my small gun for best results.
> U can use this trick in the de_dust2 map.


Can u please explain wat u mean by *Firing the Barrels* ??   
I fu can post a screen shot or explain in a bit more detail it will be much helpful... 

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Important list of Sites for CS1.6, CSS, CS-CZ, HL2*
=======================================
www.fpsbanana.com

www.bots-united.com

www.podbotmm.bots-united.com

www.cstrike-planet.com

www.counter-strike.com

www.counter-strike.net

www.brutesmaps.com

*czero.kaetemi.be/maps.htm

*gaming.broadbandreports.com/modules.php?name=BBGFiles&game=Counter-Strike&area=map_czero_cs

*files.3dv.co.il/server/maps/

*70.85.201.66/~mindqfr/my_cstrike/maps/

www.cs-maps.org
===============================================

I hope these sites prove useful for all the people/players visiting this thread. Please post ur comments too 

 Further additions will be added later as well.

Cheers n e-peace.......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 15, 2006)

*ax3 wrote:*


> is cs available for singe player ???
> 
> just as q3 & q4 ...


CS can be played on Internet (dedicated game servers) or on LAN or offline (on ur own PC), so its definately playable offline. But its a TEAM game so u will hv to play against Computer Controlled AI (known as bots) wich behave as if u were playing with several players (team mates as well as opponents) on a LAN.

It cant be played as a *Single Player like Quake 3 or Quake 4.* But CS-CZ (Counter Strike-Condition Zero) *(deleted Scene version)* can be played like a single player campaign, in wich u hv to successfully complete the mission in order to move on to the next mission. 

Note:CS-CZ Deleted scene version is different from CS-CZ (wich is a full version game wich also includes a TEAM game) 

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 16, 2006)

HEY IS THERE A WAY I CAN SKIP LEVELS IN COUNTER STRIKE DELETED SCENE


----------



## ashnik (Feb 16, 2006)

does ne one have de_saki map?
i trying to find it since past 2 yrs.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 16, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> HEY IS THERE A WAY I CAN SKIP LEVELS IN COUNTER STRIKE DELETED SCENE


AFAIK, U hv to complete ur objectives to move on to the next lever bro 

BTW, Guys tell me how can i knw wether i hv CS-CZ or CS-CZ DELETED SCENE version of the game ????
I am always directed to play the game named RECOIL wen ever i start CS-CZ (new game) plz help....    

Hey maniax bro, Hv u played this level of the CS-CZ game ?? I guess this is the 1st level ??   Please reply as i hv no experience in this CS-CZ game.

*ashnik wrote:*


> does ne one have de_saki map?
> i trying to find it since past 2 yrs.


Is it for CS-CZ or CSS or CS1.6 that ur searching for bro ???   see this www.cstrike-planet.com/maps/maps?cid=1 wich contains all the maps for *DEFUSE BOMB (de_) Maps.*
Also, see my previous post * In wich i hv listed the various Counter Strike sites.* Hope u get it 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 16, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey maniax bro, Hv u played this level of the CS-CZ game ?? I guess this is the 1st level ??   Please reply as i hv no experience in this CS-CZ game.
> 
> 
> > HEy ashu after youv instaledl the CSCZ in your computer .....go to start then to valve then to CZ and then select conditionzero deleted scenes...this will start a game in which you have to complete the objectives.....ya recoil is the ist level....ya i have playe this level of the game


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 16, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> HEy ashu after youv instaledl the CSCZ in your computer .....go to start then to valve then to CZ and then select conditionzero deleted scenes...this will start a game in which you have to complete the objectives.....ya recoil is the ist level....ya i have playe this level of the game


Im posting the screenshot of the main menu tat i get while i pause the game or while starting the new game, please tell me wat to do and wat game to choose. 

BTW, in RECOIL (wich is the 1st level) i get stuck after reaching that damaged tank and dnt knw wat to do (after all the terrorists hv been killed by me) so please tell me where to go wat to do....   


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 17, 2006)

In Recoil After the cinematic, youâ€™ll be by the crash site.  Go forward and kill 
all the enemies there.  To the right of the burning car is a health pack, so 
get that if you need health.  Then go to the left of the burning car to where 
you see those two little barrels.  Go around the corner and by the crates is 
another health pack.  Go forward and the door will open.  Go through the door 
that opened.  Proceed and go to the left and open the double doors.  Get the 
ammo. 

At that point, head out of that room and you see these two crates, one 
thatâ€™s bigger than the other.  Take out your knife (to save ammo) and 
hack away at BOTH the crates to make way for a little hole you can crawl 
into.  Thereâ€™s some ammo, body armor, and some health here.  Also make
sure you get the RC bombs.  Go forward and there will be an explosion. 
Thereâ€™s another health pack here.  Go back and go forward towards the rubble.  
Head up that piece of wood that goes to the hole in the roof.  Thereâ€™s some 
more health here.  Use the RC bomb (on the flashing red dot).  Go back a 
safe distance (preferably the other side of the room) and let the bomb explode 
which opens up a hole.  Let the smoke clear and go through.  

Drop down and get the ammo and proceed.  Go to the room in the right for 
some ammo and health.  Go through the archway and keep going until 
you reach the corner and there will be some more explosions.  Retreat and 
let the smoke clear.

Keep going towards that tank and look to your right and kill the guy using 
the machine gun.   Go to the machine gun and go to your right, as someone 
opens the door, so kill him.  Go through the door and get all the ammo and 
grenades.  Proceed forward and go up the stairs and go through the door.

Go across that little bridge ahead of you and to that door.  Do NOT kill that 
guy there as he is your friend and if you kill him you will fail the mission.  
Get the ammo and health and he will tell you that hostiles are coming quickly 
and you guys are the only ones in the area.  Wait for him to open the door 
and he will start running so follow him.  Go to your right through the 
hallway.  Thereâ€™s some health here.  Keep going forward and out the double 
doors.  Go in the open use the crates in the top right corner to 
go up to the upper level.  Go to the right and go down those stairs and use 
your knife to destroy those crates to let the double door open.  Youâ€™ll need 
this later.  Stay on that floor and keep going forward until a door opens.  
Go inside and go to hallway to the left and proceed forward.  Thereâ€™s some 
health here and ammo.

Youâ€™ll get a new objective to eliminate all hostiles.  Go forward and an 
explosion will kill some of them.  Go get the health and ammo by the soldier 
and youâ€™ll be given a new objective.  Backtrack to where you came from 
and go up the stairs and go to the left.  Keep going back until you get to that 
place  where you climbed those crates.  Keep backtracking and a truck 
will come from the side and crash and enemies will appear.  There's a guy with 
a machine gun on the truck so beware.  Go to the room by the truck and get the 
ammo and rescue the Delta Sniper.

Now go back to where you got the new objective.  Bring the Delta Sniper to the
helicopter and you'll win.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 17, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> Keep going towards that tank and look to your right and kill the guy using
> the machine gun. Go to the machine gun and go to your right, as someone
> opens the door, so kill him. Go through the door and get all the ammo and
> grenades. Proceed forward and go up the stairs and go through the door.


Yup bro thanx a ton for ur detailed explaination  , this was the 1st time tat i did sumthing sensible, else previously i always used to plant a grenade near that door and get my @$$ burnt with coal..lol....Yup i got hold of that Dumb Delta Sniper....  

BTW are u still playing CS 1.6 ?? Wich map ? any other tips or waypoint tat u founded out ?? I posted a trick in my earlier post abt the map *de_aztec* about How to kill the CTs wen all of ur parterners hv been shot down and u are alone against 3 or 4 CTs and hv to plant the bomb and win the round. 

Hopin to get sum more interesting tips from ur side too, BTW do u play in any Clan or jus alone ? Im alone too, not joined a Clan.  giv me ur ideas abt this 

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 17, 2006)

~~~~BTW are u still playing CS 1.6 ?? Wich map ? any other tips or waypoint tat u founded out ?? I posted a trick in my earlier post abt the map de_aztec about How to kill the CTs wen all of ur parterners hv been shot down and u are alone against 3 or 4 CTs and hv to plant the bomb and win the round.~~~~

hey i have neve even seen  CS1.6

~~~~ BTW do u play in any Clan or jus alone ? Im alone too, not joined a Clan.  giv me ur ideas abt this ~~~

What clan///...i just play single player...no internet


----------



## Gunner (Feb 17, 2006)

*Codes !*

Does anyone know cheatcodes that might actually work in Counter Strike : Condition Zero ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 17, 2006)

Please use this for all ur CS related querries. www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 Please continue all ur discussions in the thread mentioned above as already a healthy discussion is continued there.

BTW, ur answer is here: *cheats.ugo.com/platforms/pc/cheatcodes/Counter_Strike:_Condition_Zero.html

Spend sumtime lookin for appropriate thread related to ur topic. Reporting to mods to lock this thread.

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2006)

Thread on CS cheats merged here.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 20, 2006)

*karan.painkiller wrote:*


> hey guys
> 
> plz help me. i have original CS souce + half life 2. they r both up-2date. i downloaded some custom cs s maps from fpsbanana.com ......how 2 install them?????????
> 
> thanx a lot


My reply to this (quoting from the thread tat i replied earlier) is this:

Now since u hv downloaded the CS MAP,extract the map (using any ZIP utility) in ur cstrike folder>maps and the map wich u hv extracted wll hv a *.bsp* extension. 

Now after doin this,locate a text file named as mapcycle.txt write the name of the map u hv jus extracted eg: *de_aztec* (without the .bsp extension) and only the map name. Save the text file and wen u start the CS game, u will see ur newly map in the map options. 

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks for that ....ashu888ashu8888...but still i have a problem when i try to play the map i have instaled it gives a error!...what to do/


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 20, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> thanks for that ....ashu888ashu8888...but still i have a problem when i try to play the map i have instaled it gives a error!...what to do/


Wat is the error ?? please post it. 

BTW, how many Login Ids are u using on this forum bro ???? are u U2, Readermaniax as well as karan.painkiller ???   If yes, then i dnt knw if its illegal or not accoding to Mods...Neways Post ur error bro, i will help u out 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashnik (Feb 21, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *readermaniax wrote:*
> *ashnik wrote:*
> 
> 
> ...



Its a cs 1.6 map. it has three trucks and terrorists have to plant the bomb inside neone of them. i can't find in cstrike-planet.com
check the overview
*d.turboupload.com/d/374659/de_saki.JPG.html
it was the most fav map of my group...


----------



## ashnik (Feb 21, 2006)

*PC restarts when cs:cz is started, hijackthis log included*

I have AMD Athlon Xp 1800+
MSI KT4 mobo
512 MB ram
5200/128 AGP 8x
160 + 20 GB
Sony Cd writer, Sony dvd reader

Win XP SP2 + autopatcher sept'05 + all latest drivers

from past few days, when ever i try to start CS:CZ, i see a blue error screen for a moment and the pc restarts..i can not read the error ...

this is my hijackthis log




> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 1:25:42 AM, on 21/02/2006
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...



*d.turboupload.com/d/374679/hijackthis.log.html

Plz help guys..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 21, 2006)

*ashnik wrote:*


> Its a cs 1.6 map. it has three trucks and terrorists have to plant the bomb inside neone of them. i can't find in cstrike-planet.com
> check the overview
> *d.turboupload.com/d/374659/de_saki.JPG.html
> it was the most fav map of my group...


I guess the map must hav been removed from the de_ map list...    Though im not sure abt it.... Yup saw the link that u gave..Neways any other  map that ur playing as of now ?? please mention .. It wiould be gr8 to share ur experiences too.... 

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashnik (Feb 21, 2006)

arre nahi yaar, mera cs nahi chal raha.....and need to play ASAP
check this linc
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38247
can u help me


----------



## kiran_aryan (Feb 21, 2006)

> i see a blue error screen for a moment and the pc restarts.



It could be - 

1. Bad memory -
--------------------
Run a memory scan. *www.memtest86.com/

2. Bad SMPS -
------------------
Try the smps on a different computer or use a different powersupply on urs and run the game.

3. Overheating - 
--------------------
Summer has begun. Check whether ur computer isnt overheating.

To prevent your computer from restarting -
--------------------------------------------------
1. Open System properties.
2. Go to advanced tab.
3. Under startup and recovery, press settings button.
4. Uncheck "Restart the computer" option and click OK.

Now, when you get the bluescreen, you can note down the error.


----------



## ashnik (Feb 21, 2006)

the problem is from couple of months, sorry about above mistake.
1,2,3> BAd mem, Bad SMPS, Overheating
 i do not think so coz NFS MW, GTA:SA run fine. Also Photoshop CS2 run fine

4>startup & recovery settings are already done

U know, as i can recall, * this problem started at the same time i installed SP@ and Autopatcher.* Is it possible?


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 22, 2006)

hey I just have 2 ids and they are U2 and readermaniax


----------



## vishal (Feb 22, 2006)

*CSCZ Version*

*img132.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc136&image=85356_new.jpg


 I have a lil query with the cscz, i want to buy the original cd of this game but i don't know which version has the crosshair option in the option menu, The first pic is of the cscz which i am currently usuing,the one without the crosshair option, 


[img=*img127.imagevenue.com/loc248/th_85354_old.jpg]


 which version is it,and from where can i get the orignal cd of this cscz version in mumbai.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 22, 2006)

*ashnik wrote:*


> arre nahi yaar, mera cs nahi chal raha.....and need to play ASAP
> check this linc
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38247
> can u help me


Yaar, did u reinstall the CS kya ?? jus try that,as far as i can point out, there is sum error in the installation procedure.. (u hv apirated copy or wat?   )

I can see many processes running for u Like System Mech 6 as well as many others. Do one thing..Jus wen u start to play CS-CZ, try to disable any background runing applications like Av,Internet security and then try to launch the game.If that fails, jus try to reinstall ur CS-CZ and *Always play any of ur games by turning OFF watever background tasks that are running.*

It looks like there is a application conflicting problem.. Jus try wat i hv told and post ur results * In this Thread only please..its a request.. *

*readermaniax wrote:*


> hey I just have 2 ids and they are U2 and readermaniax


I was jus askin bro  i really dnt hv any issues with ur Ids, but was jus askin in a normal way..Neways wat are u playing in CS?? cs 1.6 or CS-CZ ? As if now i hv my college exams coming so i hv to take a break from my playing schedule...  

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 22, 2006)

Please as a request, search the thread for appropriate thread. this can be discussed here: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 Search the above thread for links to CS and other files to get ur answer and if ur unsuccessful, we are there to help u out.. 
 reporting to mods to lock this thread.....


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## kiran_aryan (Feb 22, 2006)

may be a clean windows installation helps u solve the problem.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 22, 2006)

Guys please comtinue ur discussion over here: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892  its a request 

Reporting to Mods to lock this thread 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 23, 2006)

> Guys please comtinue ur discussion over here: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 Smile its a request Smile
> 
> Reporting to Mods to lock this thread Smile
> 
> Cheers n e-peace.....



what are u takin abt.... postin www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 in the  same thread its self


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2006)

@ readermaniax, bro 1st of all the reply wich u gave, I replied to that coz it was a new topic named as *CSCZ version by the author Vishal* so i requersted mods to merge that thread with this one and hence the reply...(b4 reporting that thread to be merged with this one).. so chill out 
The original post was named CSCZ version and there are 2 threads of the same name (in Gamerz section) wen u see it so here is the original link to the thread to wich i replied and not for this thread .. www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38378 and tat thrad is merged by Mods... into this one....

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## KoRn (Feb 24, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *KoRn wrote:*
> 
> 
> > heres another trick whenever ur a terrorist and u plant a bomb,make it harder for the CTs to find it by firing the barrels close to the bomb till they cover the bomb dis way they take time in removing the barrels and the bomb blows the cr@p outta dem.
> ...





hey firing the barrels means taking out ur gun and simply shooting the barrels till they cover the bomb understand :roll: 

i cant post much cuzi got exams coming up in march


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 24, 2006)

*KoRn wrote:*


> hey firing the barrels means taking out ur gun and simply shooting the barrels till they cover the bomb understand
> 
> i cant post much cuzi got exams coming up in march


Thanx for ur reply bro  and All the Best for ur Exams...u in 12th i guess!  

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Im having Win XP PRO+SP2 with 256MB DDR RAM along with 256 MB nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200 AGP card and i play CS1.6 at a reso of 800X600 with 32 Bit color but even on this reso, i hv a bit jaggy(rough) gam eplay screen especially while playing the de_aztec map (coz it rains in this map). I hv sumwat a stop-go-stop-go frame rate.

Can any console command(~) resolve my issue.. ?? Please help...  

*Note:* Wen i play CS-CZ with the same settings, i hv a normal gameplay (even thou as u guys knw tat CS-CZ has an advanced graphics system)

Please help needed guys....

Cheers n e-peace.......


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Ashu,
This is the first time I am playing CS:Source. Basic help needed like how to connect to the net and so on. Thanks a lot. (LOL, I know it sounds funny!   )


----------



## ashnik (Feb 28, 2006)

i uninstalled cz and reinstalled it. the menu itself is too much slow... cs1.5 and cs:source both r running fine..but this CS:CZ is giving troubles.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 28, 2006)

what troubles/


----------



## ashnik (Mar 1, 2006)

its running too slow, i mean if i move the cursor on options, then after 3-4 sec it becomes highkighted


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 1, 2006)

@ashnik,
Did you reinstall the game and again it is giving you troubles? If so, reinstall the drivers of sound and video cards, then try again reinstalling the game also. Let's see then.


----------



## ashnik (Mar 1, 2006)

troubleshooting at night really helps.
I decided to get to the root of the problem. So started from the root of pc system and bingo !!
Entered BIOS settings.
The AGP aparture was set to 4 MB, changed it to 128 Mb. That's all.

*Sorry guys. I troubled u a lot. Thanks for being there.*


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 1, 2006)

^^ We solved yours and started mine.  :roll: Currently when playing CS:S, I get too crappy frames even at 800X600. My sys is P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM and 128 MB Ati 9000 with latest drivers. When seeing anyone, like following the characters, the game doesn't lag, but when playing it, it stutters a lot.   Please help.


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi friends,

Is there any specific cheat codes for Custom Maps in CS:CZ. Because i tried the cheat code provided by u people till now, but these are not working for custom maps.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys, hi again, sorry for being late as i was busy in my Engg. prelims...Now i guess we are doin a gr8 job of running this thread to a grand success..  
*cvvikram wrote:*


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is there any specific cheat codes for Custom Maps in CS:CZ. Because i tried the cheat code provided by u people till now, but these are not working for custom maps.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I hv not used the cheats till now bor  so i cant comment on that. I think u hv to install a specific patch related to the CZ version of ur game and  Might be then the cheats will work... BTW wat are u playing in CS-CZ bro?? I cleared the 1st stage..*Recoil* with abit of help and push from my friend..*U2* 

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> ^^ We solved yours and started mine.  Currently when playing CS:S, I get too crappy frames even at 800X600. My sys is P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM and 128 MB Ati 9000 with latest drivers. When seeing anyone, like following the characters, the game doesn't lag, but when playing it, it stutters a lot.  Please help.


Yup same prob here too bro  no reply till now.. u hv any idea abt tat?? Any guys here got  a trick to it? ?like any Console(~) menu command??   

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 1, 2006)

@ashu,
Ok, I can run the game *PERFECTLY* at 1280X800 with everything maxed out, BUT ONLY WHEN PLAYING ONLINE.  :roll:   THEREAFTER, WHEN I START THE OFFLINE SERVER FOR OFFLINE PLAY, IT STUTTERS.  I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS.


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 3, 2006)

> I cleared the 1st stage..Recoil with abit of help and push from my friend..U2



yaar please use readermaniax instead of U2



> ^^ We solved yours and started mine. Currently when playing CS:S, I get too crappy frames even at 800X600. My sys is P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM and 128 MB Ati 9000 with latest drivers. When seeing anyone, like following the characters, the game doesn't lag, but when playing it, it stutters a lot. Please help.



Well i guess it happens in ceratin maps only or on all the maps//


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 3, 2006)

> I cleared the 1st stage..Recoil with abit of help and push from my friend..U2



yaar please use readermaniax instead of U2



> ^^ We solved yours and started mine. Currently when playing CS:S, I get too crappy frames even at 800X600. My sys is P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM and 128 MB Ati 9000 with latest drivers. When seeing anyone, like following the characters, the game doesn't lag, but when playing it, it stutters a lot. Please help.



Well i guess it happens in ceratin maps only or on all the maps//


----------



## ashnik (Mar 3, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> ^^ We solved yours and started mine.  :roll: Currently when playing CS:S, I get too crappy frames even at 800X600. My sys is P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM and 128 MB Ati 9000 with latest drivers. When seeing anyone, like following the characters, the game doesn't lag, but when playing it, it stutters a lot.   Please help.



I have removed CS:source for HDD space.
I'll get the CS:Source CD from friend and try. plz forgive me for delay.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 3, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> @ashu,
> Ok, I can run the game *PERFECTLY* at 1280X800 with everything maxed out, BUT ONLY WHEN PLAYING ONLINE.   THEREAFTER, WHEN I START THE OFFLINE SERVER FOR OFFLINE PLAY, IT STUTTERS.  I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS.


So u mean after ur Online play (wen u start ur Offline mode) to play CS u face this problem rite? Jus install the patches for the version (only if ur having a Legal version of the game) and post ur results..as it is unclear as to wat the problem maybe.


> Quote:
> ^^ We solved yours and started mine. Currently when playing CS:S, I get too crappy frames even at 800X600. My sys is P4 2.8, 1 GB RAM and 128 MB Ati 9000 with latest drivers. When seeing anyone, like following the characters, the game doesn't lag, but when playing it, it stutters a lot. Please help.
> 
> 
> Well i guess it happens in ceratin maps only or on all the maps//


I guess it happend only for sum maps coz from my experience, i also get a jaggy frame rate while playing the map *de_aztec* i face a similar problem coz of the rain fall...

Guys please post any jaggy framerates in certain maps (if at all ur facing like this) as this maybe a small glitch in certain CS maps....

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 3, 2006)

@ashu,
Yeah I get that when I start the offline mode even after directly starting the game, i.e. not playing online also. My game copy is original, so I will try to install the latest patches. I am not sure that only *some* maps causes jaggy frame rates.


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 3, 2006)

HEy what you can do is shutsdown all the unwanted background softwares and then try ....may be itll help


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> HEy what you can do is shutsdown all the unwanted background softwares and then try ....may be itll help


Well i guess tat *Vivek* must be disabling all the unnecessary background tasks like: *Antivirus, Firewall, wallpaper, screensaver etc.* b4 playing that game..But ya Vivek if u hv not done these then ur sure to get slow in-game frame rates, so jus do tat incase u hv not done it.  and post the results if any problem arises...

 *NOTE:* Always switch OFF/Disable programs like Antivirus scans,Auto protect, Firewall, wallpaper etc. from the task bar while u plan to play any game. This will improve in-game frame rates and will not cause any bottlenecks while playing any game. 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok,
After disabling everything, I can *still* run smoothly online at 1280X800 due to my 1.25 GB RAM!. But the offline stutters as usual. Any suggestions?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> Ok,
> After disabling everything, I can *still* run smoothly online at 1280X800 due to my 1.25 GB RAM!. But the offline stutters as usual. Any suggestions?


Now today wat i did accidently was to change the game from D3d(direct 3D) to OpenGL and walla!! Im able to play the game smoothly.SO i would recommend u to try out the same thing. 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 4, 2006)

CAN any1 tell me how can i play online.....means if i plan to be the server how can my friends join me over the net....if this is discussed please do give me the link.......


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 5, 2006)

@ashu, I will try it today, thanks a lot.   

@wiz, you can create a server of your name, add a password so that no other people other than your friends can enter in your server, tell your friends the name of your server and start to play!  8) At max, you can have 32 players in one single game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

*wizrulz wrote:*


> CAN any1 tell me how can i play online.....means if i plan to be the server how can my friends join me over the net....if this is discussed please do give me the link.......


*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> @wiz, you can create a server of your name, add a password so that no other people other than your friends can enter in your server, tell your friends the name of your server and start to play!  At max, you can have 32 players in one single game.


Hey *Wiz*, Why dont u create a server and we all here (including me and all those who are interested) can play a map !!!  *Vivek* jus tell ur thoughts on this..We can decide a particular time as to wen we all can play CS...   

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 5, 2006)

YAr what about ppl like me .... 56k dial up connection


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

*readermaniax wrote:*


> YAr what about ppl like me .... 56k dial up connection


Well as of now, nothing is sure if Wiz and Vivek are sure to play with me thru net or no bro.. so dnt lose heart.. 

Neways..im very much happier after changing the game mode of CS1.6 from D3D to OpenGL as im having a smoothest gameplay (offline) at a reso of 1024x768 with 32 Bit color... 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 5, 2006)

Experimenting with the computer does help.... rite?


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 6, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *Vivek* jus tell ur thoughts on this..We can decide a particular time as to wen we all can play CS...
> Cheers n e-peace......



Ok, I AGREE TO START A SERVER AND PLAY WITH YOU GUYS!   THAT WILL BE AWESOME FUN!  

@Wiz, please reply to this ASAP. 

@Readermaniax, you can *experiment* on this to try it on your 56K dialup. Don't worry, it won't lag much.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess we will hv to make use of STEAM (in CS 1.6 and CS-CZ) for us to play online Rite???   Please share all ur procedures Vivek and Wiz with me as to how to connect it and if im doin the correct procedure..   

AFAIK, i hv installed STEAM and now from the In-Game menu (from options or Find a server option), i will hv to join a server (made by any of u gjys here..) Rite ??    

Vivek, im from Mumbai. Where are u from ?? and wat abt Wiz ? who else wanna join ?? i guess there are 3 of us (almost) agreeed to play via net:
1.) Vivek
2.) Readermaniax  and,
3.) Me, ofcourse.....  

 Please post procedures of How to use Steam (to connect to one server for all of us to play together).


Cheers n e-peace........


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 6, 2006)

@ashu, I will be glad to start a server and play with you guyz.   You got an original copy ? If so, simply make a server and pm me when online to play with us. If not, then you cannot play online.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 6, 2006)

HEy sorry for the delay,  i am also ready to play on net with u people, it will be GREAT fun... if any1 is ready to be the server......but anything before 20thmarch...what say max 25th...so reply fast with details....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2006)

*vmp_vivek wrote:*


> @ashu, I will be glad to start a server and play with you guyz.  You got an original copy ? If so, simply make a server and pm me when online to play with us. If not, then you cannot play online.


Oh no  i hv a pirated copy of CS1.6 and CS-CZ. 

BTW, how much does a original copy of CS1.6 cost in Indian Rupees?? and from where to buy it (even thou i dnt hv any immediate plans to buy a Original game  )

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 6, 2006)

@ashu try to arrange a copy from ur friends so that we can play online


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 7, 2006)

@ashu, it should be around Rs. 1000/- or so, not sure. Please try to arrange for the orginal copy. Thanks.

@wiz, AFAIK, you cannot play online even if you have anyone's original copy. As someone might have already inserted the cd key in Steam, which is required to connect to the servers AND IS ONLY OPTION , Steam will reject the cd key and state that it is already used. So, you MUST purchase the original copy if you wanna play online!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup Vivek, i will check that out but as of now i dnt hv enough PC (pocket money...  ) To buy myself an Original CS game but will surely try to buy it within a week's time.. 


BTW, y dnt u (vivek) and wiz try to start off an Online gameplay and post ur results..?? that would be gr8 sharing ur experiences with all of us here (readermaniax, me and all other guys too..) 

Also, Vivek if i go for an original CD for CS, wat exactly i will buy ?? I mean wats the exact name of the *ORIGINAL* CS game?? is it Counter Strike 1.6 or wat?? please enlighten me on this....  as to wat exactly game (of CS) to ask for from the shopkeeper......

And did u change ur Offline game mode to OpenGL (coz u were experiencing slow frame rate?? Right! ) How is the problem now while playing CS ?? I v changed my game mode from *D3D* to *OpenGL* and the gameplay is now buttery smooth.....    With a reso of 1024x768 with 32 Bit High color and Normal game speed... :  

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 7, 2006)

@ashu,
I am glad that you will be purchasing the original game.   By the way, I got no reply back from wiz, so waiting for him too. DAMMIT, I FORGOT TO TRY THE OFFLINE MODE IN OPENGL...  Will surely try today...  By the way, when you go to the shopkeeper to purchase CS, tell him that you want Counter Strike: Source, which is the latest game (or version?) of Counter Strike. The graphics are gorgeous like Half Life 2 as its based on the same new engine. Good luck and waiting for your reply...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup Vivek  Counter Strike has 2 versions wich are as follows:
 Counter Strike-Source (based on the Source engine).
 Counter Strike 1.6 (based on the Half Life 2 engine).

Both of them hv same maps,same gameplay but ppl say ( who are closely related to game developers) tat 1.6 is smoother and much more responsive in terms of its highly skilled Bot nature and AI and a much more smoother gameplay as compared to the Source version of CS.

I will surely ask for a CS 1.6 (based on the HL2 engine).  BTW, wich CS do u own ?? Source or 1.6 ??

Also, do try to change the mode from D3D to OpenGL coz in my system the OpenGL works really smooth and awesome.....  


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey i am very busy with my engg studies.....any ways when is vivek is free??
We can try it out when we both r free....
Can we also try to start a server at viveks PC and then invite forum members who r interested in it???


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 7, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hey i am very busy with my engg studies.....any ways when is vivek is free??
> We can try it out when we both r free....
> Can we also try to start a server at viveks PC and then invite forum members who r interested in it???



Hey, you got the original copy? Then just pm me when you got the time. Surely I would say that we can invite anyone who wants to join us from the forums, that will be great fun if we get a large number of people. 
WHAT DO YOU SAY PEOPLE IN THE FORUM?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

*@ Wiz   @Vivek* Agreed to both of u, its a nice move (atleast giving credits to me also for starting this idea....  )

BTW, Wiz and Vivek, tell me wat CS versions do u onw yaar?? IS it the CS 1.6 or CS-Source??

 Both are 2 different version, as the 1.6 is based on the Half Life 2 engine and the Source is based on the Source engine.. 

Then only i can decide on wat version of CS to buy (1.6 or Source)  so tat i can join both of u via net for an online gameplay....  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 8, 2006)

@ashu, sorry to mention that I have CS:Source, so if you guyz wanna play with me then you should have Source only, NOT 1.6 or CZ!  Please try to arrange for the copy ASAP. Thanks and waiting for you guyz.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 8, 2006)

*@ Vivek* Surely I will try my best to get a copy of CSS (CS Source). 

BTW, wat map u playing Vivek ?? yestday i was playing de_dust on a bot_difficulty of 1 and as a T (terrorist), believe me bro, i was really playing bad at starting the scores were 5 all then after sum time i was behind by 17 Rounds (the score was T=15 and CT=32)    Its a bit tough to beat the CTs as its a CT based map...ANd also i dnt hv much patience and jus go on Kickin everyone's (CTs) Butt$ and my @$$ gets hammered...  on a bot_diff of 1.

Wat u play as? CT or T and in wat difficulty level?? (0, 1 2 or 3) ?? and wich map u mainly play?

I play as a T in most of the maps (aztec and dust) and at a diff level of jus 1...  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 8, 2006)

HEY COUNTER STRIKE CONDITION ZERO IS WORTH 599 . .. AND SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 8, 2006)

@ readermaniax

Hey i dnt believe it yar...   CS-CZ is a brand new game and its jus for Rs. 599/- ??? so that means CS1.6/CSS wich is a fairly old game, will cost much lesser???  
U sure?? bro???? I guess u must hv looked on ebay.in where ppl sell copied stuff and not original.....


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## siriusb (Mar 8, 2006)

CZ/condition zero is older than Source.
Check this link.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 8, 2006)

@siriusb  

So wich one is the Counter Strike 1.6 version (wich is based on the HL2 engine) in that?? I wana buy that version then Is it just named Counter Strike or Counter Strike 1 Anthology   

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 8, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> @ashu, sorry to mention that I have CS:Source, so if you guyz wanna play with me then you should have Source only, NOT 1.6 or CZ!  Please try to arrange for the copy ASAP. Thanks and waiting for you guyz.....




Sorry vivek i have 1.6 so have to wiat till i get CS


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, on ebay its Rs. 939/-, where its Rs.60/- less than the retailers like Milestone (not sure!) and others....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Correction correction guys......*

 Counter Strike 1.6 (a.k.a Counter Strike-Anthology wich is based on the Half Life engine, while (as i said earlier)...
 Counter Strike Source is based on Source engine (wich is the Half Life 2 engine a.k.a Source engine).... 

So basically Source is the newer version of CS as compared to 1.6 (both of them are on the Half life engines, one on old and the other on a newer HL engine..)
So i will buy CSS (based on Source a.k.a HL2 engine...)

BTW Vivek, I hv replied to ur pm.. 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Counter Strike online-help*

how can i play counter strike-condition zero online.
i have the original game.
i dont know how to use steam.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2006)

Can u giv sum strain to ur eyes and see this thread... www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 Its jus on the 1st page of the Gamerz section.. Reporting to mods to lock this thread..

BTW, Since u hv steam, there shud be a detailed manual of using it. If not then connect to net, open steam and search for a server and it will ask for ur *Product Key a.k.a Game key * found on ur CD pack. Enter the Code and the servers will be opened after authorising that u hv a Legal copy... 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Vivek, are u able to d/laod any new maps for ur CSS ?? i d/loaded certain maps for CS 1.6 and i hv graduated to a *bot_difficulty 1* as of now im pretty much patient in playing and dont get my @$$ kicked too often and try to stay longer in the game... 
Also my head shots hv been imporoved a lot   and now i mainly use jus my Shotgun to win rounds (well i mean almost.. lol..) Wat abt u guys ?? how has been ur game goin ?

Also, my system wont be able to run CSS coz of a P-4 2Ghz system and 256 MB DDR RAM with a nVIDIA geForce FX 5200  256 MB AGP card.   Hey Vivek, wat sur system specs (as u hv CSS)..please specify...

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2006)

Thread merged here and Topic Title modified.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Vivek, Im getting CS1.6 a.k.a. Counter Strike-Anthology 1 Original CD pack for Rs.499/- and CSS a.k.a. Counter Strike Source for Rs.999/- (but its system specs are not matching mine)  so i will stick to CS1.6 as the CSS requires a high RAM and processy speed wich i dnt hv as of now... 

Do u guys hv CS1.6 ??? please reply....

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## medigit (Mar 12, 2006)

there is a another problem with HL2 ,WHenever i try to load a game from the saved games i get an error and i come out of game.
the error is shown here..PLZ HELP ...
*rapidshare.de/files/15184138/Doc1.doc.html

Intel 865GBF original
P4 -2.4 Ghz
256+512 Mb Ram DDR 
FX 5200 128 Mb 
E-safe 400W SMPS


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

@ medigit

Bro, u hv given the link to that foto sharing site and not to the screenshot, please giv link again. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 12, 2006)

hey y'all

a huge prob in CS S. for some reason , i cant see the thumbnails of the guns when we scroll to change the weapons, when u get killed the gun image does'nt come, only some weird characters, the clock is shown as "j"......i also , when u boot the game, the console says that it is unable 2 load some font files....could THIS be the problem, plz help guys.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

@karan

Is it a pirated or Original version bro ?? Also wat are ur system specs and hv u installed any Mods for the game ??
 Hv u verified ur game cache ?? if not then do it here:*members.optusnet.com.au/fsjk85/Validate/ or u can simply go to steam, my games, css, properties, verify... 
 please post ur results...

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## medigit (Mar 12, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888,
      the link i have given is that of a MS word file where i have pasted the screenshot of the error that i get.Plz download it from rapidshare and siee the error. thankz in advance...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 14, 2006)

i am havin problems with steam.
i have entered the CS-CZ key successfully and also installed the game but Steam is always downloading the game files.Does it not know that i have installed the game already.
Or do i have to move the game folders  somewhere else.
Please help.i want to play CS online.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2006)

*@ rahul_becks23*
Where hv u installed the game in ur PC??  please giv the address of it. Go to Steam, and there must be a Verified ur game cache ?? If not then do it here plz:*members.optusnet.com.au/fsjk85/Validate/. There must be a link given in ur manual for setting up a server to play CS-CZ online also link to STEAM to validate ur game please refer tat too and postresults. 

*@ medigit *
Bro, giv the screenshot thumbnail or a link (not for d/loading the word.doc). I hops u knw how to take a screenshot of a screen... If not then jus single left click on a particular screen (of wich u want to take the screen shot) and press ALT+Print screen and then open MS Paint and paste (ctrl+v) it and then upload the pic to rapidshare 

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## medigit (Mar 14, 2006)

i have pasted the picture in the .doc file .Plz see that.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2006)

@ medigit

I hv seen the error, Did reinstalling the game and its patches help u out ?? If u havent tried it yet, then i would recommend u to update the game files thru STEAM and post ur results. There seems that the game is not able to execute the gamefiles due to an older version and/or corrupted files.

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 14, 2006)

^^ Sorry ashu, I was *too* busy playing de_dust online for hours everyday....  so didn't bothered to check what's going on.... :roll:. Anyways, did you get the copy of Source, trust me, ITS PURE FUN!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome back Vivek    

Well there is aproblem, wich is: CS:SOURCE wont run on my system smoothly as my system doesnt support the required specs yar Shud i still gamble on buying that game??  

I checked out the prices and found tat CS 1.6 (a.k.a CS Anthology 1) is priced at Rs.499/- and CSS is at Rs.999/-

Wat are ur system specs bro !! wen u play CSS ?? I get a fps(frame rate) of 60 while playing CS 1.6 and since CSS is more graphics oriented i dnt think tat iw ill be able to play it, But anyhow tell me ur system specs and then if tat matchs mine, then i will buy CSS so awating ur reply... 

BTW, sum other guys hv questions (related to Online gameplay of CS titles) wich are present in this thread, So if u knw it and if ur not too busy then plz reply to them. As i hv not played CS titles online so i cant help them much but hv tried my best 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 15, 2006)

Alright, I am here to help you guys...  



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey Vivek, Im getting CS1.6 a.k.a. Counter Strike-Anthology 1 Original CD pack for Rs.499/- and CSS a.k.a. Counter Strike Source for Rs.999/- (but its system specs are not matching mine)  so i will stick to CS1.6 as the CSS requires a high RAM and processy speed wich i dnt hv as of now...
> 
> Do u guys hv CS1.6 ??? please reply....
> 
> Cheers n e-peace....



Ok, you should change to 512 RAM from 256, so that you will play the game smoothly, TRUST ME!  My configuration is, infact I have a laptop, P4 2.8, 1.25 GB RAM, 128 MB ATi 9000 video. I get like 55-60 FPS in 1280X800X32 resolution with shadows and other things like 4XAA and 2XAS filtering. 8)   



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i am havin problems with steam.
> i have entered the CS-CZ key successfully and also installed the game but Steam is always downloading the game files.Does it not know that i have installed the game already.
> Or do i have to move the game folders  somewhere else.
> Please help.i want to play CS online.



Ok, let Steam do whatever it is doing, i.e. it will update your game files to date and install the latest upgrades like patches and other things itself. So, it is ok if it takes some time if it displays that steam is downloading new files and installing it. Don't worry and let me know then what is happening.  

@ashu, again, your graphics card is good to play Source, but you should increase your RAM to 512 MB, so try to add 256 MB more to your current config, if possible. That way, you won't have to gamble to buy CS: Source.
Peace guys....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 15, 2006)

@ Vivek,

So looks like i will hv to shell out a heavy sum for tat (including the RAM as well as CSS version)...lol....   

NEways will try to get additional RAM and tell u here itself as and wen i get it, but one more thing Vivek, is the CS-Source gameplay smooth enough !! With a 512 MB RAM and a 2 Ghz processy ?? 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure, CSS version _IS_ and _WILL RUN_ smooth with 512 RAM and 2GHz processor. Sure, let me know when you will purchase (or gamble?) the money for that, LOL.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2006)

@ Vivek

Well as of now, i dnt wanna gamblebro..lol..Coz i would rather save money for a RAM and then later see for a CSS version  and im in no mood for Gambling...LOL....

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, no prob dude.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2006)

@ Vivek

Hey bro can u arrange for CS 1.6 (a.k.a. CS anthology 1) for an online play.. Jus asking..if possible...  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 17, 2006)

Holy! Now, I have to purchase CS 1.6.......... :roll:


----------



## frmneo999 (Mar 18, 2006)

wel.well...well... planning for a online cs match ..count me too


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 18, 2006)

Dude Cs 1.6 is free u can jus go download it if u have original Half Life- which i think every gamer has.
Heres a link jus in case
*www.soft32.com/download_2541.html
Beware it includes the dreaded Steam

edited :LINK FIXED 

sorry for the goofup


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 19, 2006)

*Creating a Server In Local Network*

Can anybody tell how to create a server when playing CS 1.6 in local network (offline) .I have two pcs on lan and i have installed CS on both the PCs but i am unable to play in multiplayer mode..

Please help me out....


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2006)

@naveen: Thread merged here. Please use this thread for all your queries regarding Half Life and Counter Strike and refrain from starting new threads.


----------



## frmneo999 (Mar 20, 2006)

Run HLDS.exe from cs folder and put network as lan.. And host the game..launch cs in the same machine by running hl.exe..or the cs shortcut..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Darthvader wrote:*


> Dude Cs 1.6 is free u can jus go download it if u have original Half Life- which i think every gamer has.
> Heres a link jus in case
> www.games.softpedia.com/get/ Freeware-Games/Counter-Strike.shtml
> 
> Beware it includes the dreade Steam


Bro, link not working....   

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the workable link Darth, BTW are u playing CS1.6 (a.k.a CS Anthology-1) or CSS (a.k.a CS:Source) ?? Wich map ??


@ to everyone... 
Hey guys, any one of u who is interested in starting a game thru net so tat all of us here can join the game via net for playing CS ??please post ur views here... 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 22, 2006)

^^ For this, I have a request that all of you guys should reply to this message first to start a server, then I am willing to start a server for us to play.....  

Edit: P.S. I have now the TOTAL ACCESS of gamespot as I a complete subscriber, so I was wondering if any of you guys are also like me, then we can participate in the gamespot tournaments....


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 22, 2006)

hey y'all

a huge prob in CS S. for some reason , i cant see the thumbnails of the guns when we scroll to change the weapons, when u get killed the gun image does'nt come, only some weird characters, the clock is shown as "j"......i also , when u boot the game, the console says that it is unable 2 load some font files....could THIS be the problem, plz help guys.

i haf original cs wid all the updates...i also verified the content....

HELP


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 22, 2006)

@karan, whats your config? You have the latest drivers of sound and video? If you don't get the thumbnails of weapons, that's good, cause you can switch your weapons instantly.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 22, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Dude Cs 1.6 is free u can jus go download it if u have original Half Life- which i think every gamer has.
> Heres a link jus in case
> *www.soft32.com/download_2541.html
> Beware it includes the dreaded Steam
> ...



I have downloaded this now and steam is showing that I must activate CS:Condition Zero to play. So, TO ALL OF YOU GUYS, SHOULD I ACTIVATE THIS CZ PACK OR NOT....  (I DON'T HAVE CS:1.6!  )


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 22, 2006)

AArre that link was for CS 1.6 and was a mod for HL.
If u had half life u could play it dude.
That was not the retail cs or cscz


@ashu
Ya i am trying my hand at cs s ource
U tell me which map u wanna play on then we can all set up a match


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 23, 2006)

@darth, I installed that and when steam opened, it showed that it is CS:CZ and I will have to purchase online to unlock it to play, they will give me cd key online when I purchase it.  By the way, you have CS:Source, yeah, then we can play online; I am playing de_dust map like 100 times a day!  Just PM me for the time.  

@ashu, I am still waiting for your response.....


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 23, 2006)

*cs prob*



> Joined: 03 Jun 2005
> Posts: 103
> Location: City 17
> 
> ...



hey dude, i haf the latest drivers and here my rig-

AMD 2.1 GHz 64
GeForce 5700
512 MB RAM

i cant c the timer, i cant c the thubnails of the weapons, i can only c weird letters...i think its a font prob....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2006)

@ Vivek

Sorry for the late reply bro  actually i was a bit busy with my Engg. exam prep, well as of now i dnt hv adequate RAM in my system to play CS:S     So it will be better if u guys carry on and By that time, i will try to get my hands on sum new RAM, Do start the server Vivek and tell me ur experiences.. 

@ Darth
U can team up with Vivek and setup a server and post ur results here, it will be a gr8 learning and playing experience.. 

As of now, i hv CS1.6   (reason same: Coz of unsufficient RAM of 256 MB DDR) 



Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 25, 2006)

But you guys didn't reply my question: Do I activate CS:Condition Zero through steam by paying money? HURRY GUYS IF YOU CAN, PLZZZ!    Trust me, that was NOT the mode I downloaded, I know the difference, OK ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2006)

@ Vivek

Hey bro  jus check wat payment options are they askin and how secure is it. Coz u knw very well abt Credit Card frauds so only if ur fully aware then only proceed with tyhe payment options coz the sites require Master/ Visa/ American Express cards wich are valid for US use only so if u hv a card that is valid for buying items from the US then only proceed and Please i repeat do check the genuinity of the payment..as u hv already said that u knw wat mode u hv d/laoded so it will be advisable to contact STEAM (via email) and then ask for their confirmation stating the procedure that u hv gone thru in d/loading the game via net (tat particular site) Coz most of the sites fool ppl by taking their Credit card info. 

So post ur confusion and i wil help u out else contact STEAM thru their website by emailing them and telling ur product that u hv d/laoded (CS-CZ) in this case.. 

Post ur results too.... 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 25, 2006)

^^ HOLY!  I DID NOT ASK FOR WHAT YOU HAVE REPLIED: I WANTED TO KNOW THAT ARE YOU GUYS PLAYING CS:CZ OR NOT, THAT'S IT!!!! :roll: I DON'T HAVE ANY CONFUSIONS ABOUT STEAM AND ACTIVATING THE PRODUCT, DON'T WORRY ITS THROUGH STEAM AND ITS FULLY SECURED. 8) EVEN MY FRIEND HAS ACTIVATED CS:S THROUGH STEAM AND ITS GOOD.

 SO FINAL TIME I AM ASKING YOU GUYS: ARE YOU PLAYING CS:CZ OR NOT, STICK TO THE QUESTION ONLY, PLZZZZZ.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 26, 2006)

@ Vivek

Yup, Im playing CS-CZ (jus started the 1st level a.k.a Recoil. 
BTW, CS-CZ has 2 versions a.k.a CS-CZ and CS-CZ Deleted Scenes. So check wich one of the versions are u havin. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 27, 2006)

^^ Ok, so I will activate it through Steam and we will play CS:CZ together.... 8)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2006)

@ Vivek,

Oops sorry bro, this CS-CZ version of mine is also pirated...  so wont be able to play online.


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## KoRn (Mar 27, 2006)

hey guys im bak jus finished exams so now im free 2 post sum tips in css.
eg.in the de_dust 2 its better to choose terrorists.then when u start the round choose a sniper preferably a magnum(#1).then snipe the double doors from where u spawn for sum annoying ct bots and ull easily get them all.

in the italy map(choose terrorists force) go to the Lshape area which is to the right as soon as u spawn.then jump on the left railing and go behind the door which leads to the room.camp there and wait for cts to come from below and even when they pass the door this way ull be checking two areas with ease.......but! ensure that u choose a secondary weapon like a deagle and then shoot them,dont use ur primary as it'll b 2 heavy.

will keep postin tips guys,its off to the css game parlour  for now.....

RoCk oN--------^^@@#


----------



## wouldubethere (Mar 27, 2006)

*solution for minimum 128 mb ram in half life2*


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 27, 2006)

wouldubethere said:
			
		

> *solution for minimum 128 mb ram in half life2*


What do you mean by that? If its a link, then it's broken.  



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> @ Vivek,
> 
> Oops sorry bro, this CS-CZ version of mine is also pirated...  so wont be able to play online.
> 
> ...



WELL, WELL, NOW YOU GUYS TELL ME WHAT SHOULD I DO? I PURCHASED CS:SOURCE TO PLAY WITH YOU GUYS, BUT NONE OF YOU HAVE IT, SO I THOUGHT CS:CZ SHOULD HELP ME; BUT AGAIN NONE OF YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL TO PLAY... :roll: SO MEIN BHI KITNA KARU???   I NOW FEEL THAT I AM GUILTY TO WASTE MY MONEY AND TIME!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2006)

@ Vivek

Hey i totally agree with ur disappointment bro  but its not my fault. Dnt worry, there must be sum guys having the original CS version of the game. I hv told u the problem tat im facing in buying CSS (coz of the price of installing additional RAM in my system) and so as of now i can  definately buy CS 1.6  

I guess KoRn must be having an original version of CSS (coz he is posting tips related to the same) so please KoRn, reply as to wether u hv an Original CSS copy or not !! So tat u and Vivek and sum other guys as well can join the server. AFAIK, readermaniax also had a legal version of CS dnt knw where he has vanished..    




@ wouldbethere

I got ur mail bro, so im replying ur querry here: Well, I cant believe tat u can run DOOM 3 smoothly tat too with 128 MB DDR RAM    (correct me if im wrong, guys) but for HL2 as well as for Doom-3 u need atleast 256 MB DDR RAM (512 MB DDR) is recommended coz of the advanced 3D engine accompayning these games. So if u hv the original version of HL2, u can install the patches but even then it will not help u much coz u dnt hv sufficient RAM . Jus see my previous replies in this thread (on pgs. 1,2,3 etc) where i hv given links for HL2 and various other games. and Post ur results too....  If u hv any difficulty in finding the patches then post it here 


@ KoRn

Hey bro, are u having a original version of CSS ?? If yes then please contact Vivek  for an online gameplay....

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 27, 2006)

well i do havel CS S and CS CZ 
but i had stopped playing it 
and i fear u will mow me down Vivek
So jus let me brush up my skills and I will meet ur challenge
P.S - DOn worry it is the original


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 28, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> well i do havel CS S and CS CZ
> but i had stopped playing it
> and i fear u will mow me down Vivek
> So jus let me brush up my skills and I will meet ur challenge
> P.S - DOn worry it is the original



AHHHH.....  NOW I GOT SOMEONE WHO HAS THE ORIGINAL COPY!  LETS START PLAYING BRO, I AM LIKE A NOOB TOO LIKE YOU, SO DON'T WORRY. 8)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 28, 2006)

@ Darth

Hey bro wats the price for CS-CZ that u hv purchased ?

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 28, 2006)

499 now


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Darth

Thanx for the price info of CS-CZ, can u tell me how to check the fps in CS-CZ in the Console (~) menu ?? How much is urs fps while playing that. If i get these details then i can be preety much confident of buying CS-CZ (original) for my PC. As i hv only 256 MB DDR RAM and a nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200 (256 MB) AGP card on a P-4  2.0Ghz maching and the CS-CZ that i hv presently  (a pirated version) runs very much normally.

Awating replies......

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 29, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> As i hv only 256 MB DDR RAM and a nVIDIA Ge Force FX 5200 (256 MB) AGP card......
> Cheers n e-peace.....



I think adding another 256 MB RAM can help you very much, _if possible_.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2006)

@ Vivek,

Ohh god.. Even for CS-CZ ! i need an extra RAM.. ooh noo.. So u mean tat for playing online, i need these extra RAM rite !!   (coz CS-CZ runs smooth enough on ym system with 256 MB DDR RAM)..Please specify..

Also Vivek, tell me how to check the frame rate in CS-CZ, I get 60-65 frames/second while playing CS 1.6 (yaa its a pirated version..  )

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 30, 2006)

Its OK if you play offline, but for online, I recommend you should increase it. Pirated does not make any difference in the frame rates, so don't worry, 60-65 FPS is very good. 8)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2006)

@ Vivek.

OOh ok then i think i will hv to wait till my exams get over in May, so until then jus Pirated versions  (as with pirated CS version, i cant play with u i guess..) 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 31, 2006)

^^ LOL!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2006)

@ Vivek

Hey bro, wat abt the server that u wee goin to start online for CS:S adn CS-CZ ??

Also, hv u tried out the map  de_survivor ? (based around a snowland) Pelase play that, its Awesome....  

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey, I just got the remaining two versions of CS: 1.6 and CZ, so just tell me what game are you talking about, in CZ or 1.6? I didn't like the graphics of those two at all, cause Source rules, so normally I don't prefer to play online with that; but with you guys, I will.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2006)

@ Vivek 

well i was talkin abt CS 1.6. BTW since u hv all three versions of CS (1.6, Source and CZ) wich u think Rocks in terms of gameplay, performance and visual effects ???


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ I will go for Source of course. The gameplay, performance of the game even on medium settings and the graphics very are good, compared to remaining two. Now, I have got the news that Steam is developing the mod, which we can install in the de_dust map of Source, which is HDR enabled. So, we can have full HDR effects, if have the right hardware. Ok, so that's my answer.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 8, 2006)

I and my local friends want to play CS online . I know that i want to buy a legal version of the Game inorder to play online but can we share the same copy of game with my friends instead of buying individual copy.

Thanx in advance


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 8, 2006)

@ Naveen

But each PC would require a separate (original) version of the CS Game in order to play it via LAN too, i guess...So IMHO, i think u and ur friends will hv to buy the original game copies. (lets see wat others hv to say...) 



Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Apr 11, 2006)

*Half life becomes uninteractive..*

Hello all members, 

I am playing half life 2. The awesome game! but it giving me one problem. It becomes uninteractive whenever i load a saved game. It work smoothly with new game. Unintercative means all moving parts, peoples, things, civilians except Gordon (that's me) freezes. What's that problem, can anybody help me to solve this issue?

Thanks in advance!
Prady!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 11, 2006)

hey...can i download this game from any site...i also wanna  play this game


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Apr 11, 2006)

y u can. But sure it comes with its all files.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 11, 2006)

Guyz no talking abt dling full games
Read the forum rules

@pradeep : it appears it is a pirated copy so we cannot help u
Tell us It is original and we can help u


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

@Darthvader - Just telling that one has an orig. copy will help?  Ok, I have all games orig. help me none runs as all are pirated ROFL! kidding...

@author - try using game updates/fixes in case you have the original one and I know you wont fear doing so if u have the original one, else you will simply say 'any other options?' most probably...


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 11, 2006)

Pradeep , the AI of game disables , simply enable the AI with proper console command , google for the details .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 11, 2006)

@ravipintu: Ya, you can download this full game, but  you can only do so from Steam, the official HL-2 provider. And also prepare yourself to pay around 50 dollars via only a credit card to download the full game. I am assuming you have a broadband connection, as the size is over 1GB.


----------



## kris147 (Apr 11, 2006)

HL2 rocks. I have completed it like 7 times now lol.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2006)

type "ai_disable 0" in the console menu.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 11, 2006)

Guys, please post all ur querries here: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 its a request and refrain from starting multiple threads on same topic. Reporting to Mods.


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey, the site for the HL-2 expansion, Episode One has been launched.

*ep1.half-life2.com/

Getting too excited...will buy it the day it is available here.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 14, 2006)

@ digitized

Thanx for the link bro  BTW wat earlier versions hv u played?? Hv u tried out CS too ? wich version?

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Tech_mastermind, its really working. Thanks! all of u who is involving with me.   but another problem occureing, game is crashing down with an error "Memory referrence [some digits#9939acd83# like this] could not read memory." what that?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 14, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> @ digitized
> 
> Thanx for the link bro  BTW wat earlier versions hv u played?? Hv u tried out CS too ? wich version?
> 
> Cheers n e-peace.....



I have only played the original Half-Life and Half-Life2, wish to play Counter Strike and CS: Source but as it is played online, I cannot because of bandwidth and data transfer limitation problem. When will Dataone be unlimited>>>>gahhh.....?!!!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Apr 14, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hey, the site for the HL-2 expansion, Episode One has been launched.
> 
> *ep1.half-life2.com/
> 
> Getting too excited...will buy it the day it is available here.



Thanks for that link, well I already knew that. I will be pre-loading into my computer directly through Steam when its available, like I can download the whole game first and I can play the game when it will be officially released. 8) I have already pre-loaded SiN Episodes: Emergence into my computer, i.e. I have the whole game right now, but I will be only able to play on May 9th, when its released cause I have to start the game through Steam.


----------



## makarand (Apr 15, 2006)

*cpunter strike problem*

Hey guys,
I use BSNL broadband for playing counter strike 1.6 online. But when I load a server it throws me out with no reason like kicked, server shtting down, timeed out etc. I just return back to the main window. what is the problem. How do i solve it?
Cheers
makarand


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 15, 2006)

Please use this thread to post ur querries. www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892

Reporting to mods to lock this thread.....

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> digitized said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, but I thought some here might not know it, so I posted the link. Actually came across this link in the latest news section of steam application when I updated steam 2-3 days back.

But just cannot complete the download of Lost-Coast, it is stuck at 91%. Seems there is some problem which needs to be figured out.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 15, 2006)

*Half life 2 prob.*

I am facing prob. with Half life 2. It runs fine on my PC but whenever it loads a chapter it shows a error *Node graph out of Date.Rebulding...* and then there comes two error. I am not able to see those errors and only after pressing enter key two times I am back on the desktop. But when i load it again from load menu it works. Help me out


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2006)

Ahem, is this game bought from some other sources...hehe...hope you understand!

If that is the case, then I am afraid this forum can't help. Otherwise, try reinstalling the game after saving the save game files to a different location. Also update drivers to forceware v 84.17 (assuming you have a Nvidia GPU) and also your motherboard chipset drivers.

The original version does not have these kind of problems...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 15, 2006)

@ Digitized

Hey bro, wich net connection are u using that u are able to d/load the whole game thru net (Legally).. ??   Are u using the free D/load hours from 2am to 8 am ???


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 15, 2006)

Guys, please use this: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36892 For ur querries...

Reporting to mods to lock this thread....

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> @ Digitized
> 
> Hey bro, wich net connection are u using that u are able to d/load the whole game thru net (Legally).. ??   Are u using the free D/load hours from 2am to 8 am ???
> 
> ...



Well chill partner, I have original version of HL-2 with 5CD's. Bought it in Jan 2005 for 1499/-. After that I periodically update the game, including the steam platform. When I installed for the first time, it asked for the update and validation and that took me over 3 hrs on the dial-up connection I had then. After that I never updated (I never required it, too, I do not play CS:Source). Since getting the dataone broadband connection 3-4 months back I update the game time to time. For these software updates though, I use the happy hours from 2AM to 8AM.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 16, 2006)

I am using latest drivers. My PC is AMD 2800+ on a gigabyte mobo (VIA K8M800), 284 mb ram, 64 mb shared graphic memory. I am also not facing any other problems on my PC.

@mods plz do not lock it just merge it


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 16, 2006)

a cracked version i suppose.... jus get the real one. the cracked versions have problems... 

happy easter.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> I am using latest drivers. My PC is AMD 2800+ on a gigabyte mobo (VIA K8M800), 284 mb ram, 64 mb shared graphic memory. I am also not facing any other problems on my PC.
> 
> @mods plz do not lock it just merge it


Dude Atleast verify If you are using the legit copy or not.If you did own the Legal one then I suppose Steam runs constant updates which allows users to get rid of those Bugs.If its not a legal copy then We have no choice but to Keep our lips sealed on this issue.Hope you understand.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 17, 2006)

*@ allwyndlima*
Hey welcome back bro, its been a long time since ur last post, where were u all these days ?Busy !! 

Neways Happy Easter to u and to all the members of this thread as well as Forum.... 


*@ nishant*
Yup, u will hv to clarify abt ur copy being legal or not. If its legal, jus search thru this thread and i hv posted various 1.6, Source and CZ related links (on pgs. 1,2 and 3) where u can get patches for ur (Legal) version.. Else as Allwyn said, we will be keeping our lips shut closed...


----------



## KoRn (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

hey ashu i play css a hell lot these days and im improving a lot especially wit:

Cv-47,magnum,deagle and scout(terrorist)
Maverick,magnum,scout,deagle.bullup(counter terrorist).

Learnt a lot of new things in the game like amazing camping spots and easy headshots from a distance with guns like deagle and the default Terrrosit secondary gun.Im playing the game a lot cuz i got to join a competition on the 29th of april.im jus amazed by the accuracy and strength of the mag its RoCkIn!!

BTW i finished my 10th and am planning study in delhi(11th).


----------



## vmp_vivek (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ That's cool, just like me. I am improving too, like I am ranked #46 or #47 out of 350 people on CSSgaming.com server. You have to pratice a lot to achieve success for sure.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Well no CS for me guys until 10 May,2006 coz of my Enginering exams, but after tat i hope and pray tat i will be able to add more RAM(1 GB) to my system and buy a legal copy of CSS (Source), then Vivek will play with me as said by him earlier in his previous posts... (jus joking bro.. )   

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 1, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ Ahh, I was waiting for 10th May for a good reason of SiN Episodes: Emergence to be released and I will be able to play it immediately at 1:00 PM EST because I have already purchased and pre-loaded into my hard drive. Now, you have made another reason for 10th May to play with you online hopefully. By the way, I am also going to pre-load Half Life 2: Episode One this week as it will available for download through Steam.


----------



## CyCo (May 7, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

2 queries .. 

1st , in CS trick jump videos , are these made in CS1.5 ?? coz i tried jumping onto the ledges they do (say the one in front of tbase in nuke) but cant .. 

2ndly to play online , i got the original cdkey from a frnd .. so if i put it in the version i have .. can i play online ?? do i just click on quick start or do i download kawabonka and frag shack ???


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 8, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

For the first I don't know cause I am not playing CS 1.6, I play Source all the time.

Second, no you cannot play even if you have your friend's original cd key. If the key is brand new, i.e. he has not yet activated on the steam in his account, then you can use it; but if he has used it on steam then you will be prompted to enter a new cd key as it will be the used one.


----------



## CyCo (May 9, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@vivek

no he has never used it , that is why i took it from him .. 
but the thing is that his condition zero didnt say anything abt stem and my setup (downloaded) doesnt either ...


----------



## CyCo (May 9, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

about steam i mean ... nowhere mentions it .. the condition zero cd is about 2 years old ..


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 10, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Then I got no idea mate. Let's wait for ashu's exam's to get finished on 10th May hopefully.


----------



## salils (May 16, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

how can I play these games online????


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 16, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

OMG! Didn't you read the whole post before posting this? To play online, you have to have the original game with a nice internet connection, speed having atleast 256 KBPs.


----------



## CyCo (May 17, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

why original game ?? coz the cds i had had no mention of steam ?? 
my frnd has the original CS:CZ cds and they dont mention steam newher ...


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 17, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ I think CS:CZ is too old to have any steam information, but if you buy CS:Source, then IT HAS to be activated through steam.


----------



## CyCo (May 19, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

that still doesnt answer the questn dude ... 

i wanna play CS:CZ online .. need help on dat ..


----------



## mukul (May 27, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*



			
				CyCo said:
			
		

> that still doesnt answer the questn dude ...
> 
> i wanna play CS:CZ online .. need help on dat ..




in the console of cs:cz 

type:
connect <ip address of server>

see that u have the maps being played on server or u wont load....


----------



## rajkumar_personal (May 28, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

I copied a page on this forum that comprised of CS cheats....


But they don't work !!


What am I supposed to do so that they work ??

I play CounterStrike-Condition Zero !

Pls help....



And pls ignore the other thread....
I posted the msg in  a hurry there !!

Sorry...MODS !


----------



## mukul (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

in the console write:
sv_cheats 1 (its cheats or cheat i dont exactly remember...)

then use ur cheats

it will now work.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@ rajkumar....

Bro, some of the cheats are not tried adn tested, they hv jus been written without any testing part done while for others, they require u to install patches/cracks (legal ones i mean...   ) so that u can install and apply ur cheats...


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 30, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Hey ashu,
Finally you are back!  Please post some new topics related to CS:S if you play... Take care.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@ Vivek,

Hey bro.. How are u ..Well u caught me finally...lol...

Jus came online to see this thread for new topics...still 10th June is far but atlast my half of the papers are over...   hew:  I will certainlyt post sum really gr8 topics after my exams.. (10 jun..the dead line...)


BTW, wat are u guys upto.. any new news of CS Online game play b/w you and any of the other guys here around ?? Haven't heard online gameplay too much in this thread off late...


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## KoRn (May 30, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

HI huys,been playing a lot of css lately.But started playing 1.6 4 some "spamming" fun.BUt i dunno dis how do u change the crosshair scale i mean like in css u can change it to a max of 99999 which is pretty gud.cuz i cant play dat well with the normal crosshair.

"in css u can go to the console and type in cl_crosshairscale 99999 or 1000.but in 1.6 dat is not recognized.


----------



## mukul (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

try cl_crosshair_size <value>


use small , auto , large or values.....
it works in cs1.6......tested ok


----------



## hellboy_extreme (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

i nid sum hlp here guys! 
in cs condition zero we have the option to change the crosshair colour.
but certain guns such as the bulpup and the krieg 552 support an extra parazooming feature in the secondary fire option...the problem is that the extra zoom's crosshair colour is always yellow and it never changes its colour...this poses some problem in some 'yellowish ' maps such as dust and dust 2 where the crosshair blends with the background...is there any option to change that colour?


----------



## reddick (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Still people paying C-S/HL2...Upgrade urself to CRYSIS n F.E.A.R games


----------



## KoRn (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@mukul doesnt work,cummon sum1s got to have the answer


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Hey Vivek Did U play Episode 1 yet so how is it as i see the eurogamer review is out
9/10


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Hey,
Gamespot gave 7.3, I will admit that's ok and deserves no more because you got only 3 weapons though it is a FPS, same kind of AI again and again not that good, deserves to provide more gameplay than 4-5 hours, etc. I should say if you compare Half Life 2 to this, then you won't like this one at all. Trust me, I didn't like it and I will not purchase any of the coming episodes of SiN.


----------



## KoRn (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@vivek i agree with u,i dont think cs:cz has any steam,its quite old.Anyways lets wait 4 ashu to help us out.BTW do u have a solution to my crosshair prob mentioned in this section.


----------



## KoRn (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@vivek,i agree wit u.do u have a  solution 2 my crosshair problem.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*



			
				vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Gamespot gave 7.3, I will admit that's ok and deserves no more because you got only 3 weapons though it is a FPS, same kind of AI again and again not that good, deserves to provide more gameplay than 4-5 hours, etc. I should say if you compare Half Life 2 to this, then you won't like this one at all. Trust me, I didn't like it and I will not purchase any of the coming episodes of SiN.



I was actually talking Hl2 Episode 1 not sin yaar ; so have u played it


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*



			
				KoRn said:
			
		

> @vivek,i agree wit u.do u have a  solution 2 my crosshair problem.



Hey bro, try this combi (Combination) out... Hopes this works...(by typing it in ur console (~)....

*cl_crosshair "1"*  (try and change the number from 0-4..)

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> I was actually talking Hl2 Episode 1 not sin yaar ; so have u played it



Ok, my bad. Yes, I have started to play Episode 1, I am somewhere in the game after 30 minutes till start. I will post my screenshots here soon.


----------



## mukul (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

are u ppl playin online 
if yes .. i wanna join ...just tell me when u all play ...
i dot have a legal copy of cs... so i cant be the server....
any other servers u know where i can play.... plz tell me


----------



## volmetius (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Hi ppl,
didnt you tried the other commands like:
cl_yawspeed<>
cl_sidespeed<>
cl_anglespped<>
It work wen you enable 'sv_cheat 1'
Hey do anybody know how to change the color of the crosshairs in cs:cz
please do let me know!!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

guys is this (cz) playable wit dial-up connection...i tried it once...cud play for a while but one of us (total 2 players on dial-up) hangs up wit error "flush_entity_packet"...is there any soln to this

cheers


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Hey guyz I need 2 maps - AztecWorld (in which bombs and guns are scattered) and FunMatrix

Cud anybody pls give the download link.

Thnx.


----------



## mukul (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

maharajadhiraj  for ur maps go on for this one site.....search using keyword aztec 
*www.thekingpin.net/maps.php?

<quote>Hi ppl,
didnt you tried the other commands like:
cl_yawspeed<>
cl_sidespeed<>
cl_anglespped<>
It work wen you enable 'sv_cheat 1'
Hey do anybody know how to change the color of the crosshairs in cs:cz
please do let me know!!!!</quote>

it is already discussed in earlier posts(the commands)
for crosshair color 

type  following in console:
adjust crosshair 

or

cl_crosshair_color <0-255> <0-255> <0-255>
                            r            b            g
example 
cl_crosshair_color 255 255 50


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Thanx a ton mukul, the site ha got all the maps I need. Thanx once again.


----------



## KoRn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

hey u guys have u all played awp maps likt the india map.thyre fun n especially help ue sniping skills.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ I have played the AWP India map and yeah, its good to improve our skills. 

@Ashu if you reading this, plz plz plz make a plan and a clan to play on the net with everyone here from digit like korn, mukul and others. 

@others, plz try to make up a plan on a specific date, time, server, etc. and I will try to play with you guys. Come on guys, get this thing rolling!


----------



## mukul (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

i want to play.......but i have cs 1.6non steam......and  u all have steam one ...so may be some problems...........u kow them.....no orig. copy


----------



## KoRn (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

2 weeks back on a visit 2 dehradun i visited a gaming place called GameDrome(i way cyber actually) n i played cs:cz in the delhi server.Most of the players used "pussy"gunslike the d3-au1 and the krieg 530 commando,i mean wheres the fun if there are 7-10 snipers waiting 4 u n ur team to pop up.there were only 2-3 "maggers",i thought playing online was fun but it isnt(atleaset 4 da "DELHI SERVER"!!!!!)


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ If you have CS:Source, then try Spawnpoint.com's Dust 24/7 servers. They are good and players are also following the rules.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@ Vivek

Hey bro, im back (from my exams) but im off to a holiday to dehradun and Delhi today (16th of June, 2006) i really need a much needed break after a gruelling 2 month Engineering exam (incl. of Viva and written papers) so will be back in 15-20 days. BTW, Vivek, im much happy to announce tat after my return, i will be having an Original copy of CS-CZ as well as CS 1.6 with a lot more RAM (approx. 1GB) so tat i can play with u as well as with other guys online... I hope it will make u feel good (same way as im excited to giv u this news)

None the less, i will be joining u guys here (on Digit forum) from my vacation place as well so tat i can post sum good topics on CS... 



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ Finally!  Alright, I Will Be Please To Play With You And Other Guys. Cs:cz Or Cs:1.6 Is No Problem For Me As I Have Both. Please Make Up A Plan And I Will Join You At Any Time.


----------



## mukul (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

guys can u arrange for cs 1.6non steam....its free and we can play online on cracked servers after patching it with patchv27.....around 200 mb download....but better than 500/-.......


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

^^ Well I have the legal version of the game and not the cracked version, so how can I play? (As a matter of fact, it is illegal to discuss here about it).


----------



## mukul (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

well if u have legal version...what the problem....plz be elaborate...i can help u out


----------



## KoRn (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@ashu,u can try the gaming place there,its called gamedrome its above music world.


----------



## Raiden Bee (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Or try the reliance webworld or Sify cafes near you....no need for game and hardware..


----------



## bukaida (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

Hi Guys 
I am stuck in this level and cannot enter the room inside the fencing.Please help. I am not a regular gamer.


----------



## KoRn (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

hey guys,
               today i downloaded maps for css  from this site: www.halflife2.filefront.com.
I downloaded an "awp™" map.BuT!when i installed it onto the pc the map had errors/bugs in it.the map was half pink an "ERROR" was written all over in red.wats wrong is it the map dats corrupted? is so,can u give me a site where i can download bug free gauranteed working maps.

Thanx in advance!!
KoRn™


----------



## mukul (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

hey check this one out ..... i have earlier also given it

*www.thekingpin.net/maps.php?

it has all the maps...most of them....they r workig too...i myself have tested all awp series


----------



## mukul (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*

@bukaida ...from the pdf its not clear which map is this...plz telll the name of maps....


----------



## bukaida (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All Counter-Strike/Half Life/Half Life 2 Queries here*



			
				mukul said:
			
		

> @bukaida ...from the pdf its not clear which map is this...plz telll the name of maps....



It's SECRET WAR. Please help.


----------



## karan.painkiller (Jun 25, 2006)

*HL2 : Episode One*

hey there guys...

plz tell me if HL2:Episode 1 need HL2 to run....can it run widout HL2????? plz reply fast guys...thanx

thanx


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: HL2 : Episode One*

Yes, it can run without HL2. It's a standalone game.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: HL2 : Episode One*

before every map name there are abbreviations written like awp,aim,de,etc. what do they mean?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: HL2 : Episode One*

de = Involves deffusing a bomb. e.g. de_dust and de_inferno

cs = Involves rescuing hostages. e.g. cs_office 

as = It's known as assasination map. One of the C.T.'s is designated as a V.I.P. with jusy body armor and a single weapon. He is expected to reach the extraction point with the help of his sqaud.

es = Objective of the Terrorists is to escape from the C.T.'s. Discontinued later on.

aim = It stands for aiming practice in large and open maps.

surf = maps, where players manipulate a glitch in the game to "surf" down long ramps.

kz = maps, where players try to climb to the top of the level before anyone else

ka = maps, where players can only use knives

he = maps, where only knives and grenades can be used


----------



## KoRn (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: HL2 : Episode One*

@mukul
 The site u mentioned doesnt have css maps,only cs:cz.i want css maps.


----------



## mukul (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: HL2 : Episode One*

sorry dude.... may be i didnt read it properly ...here is the link ...properly categorized


*halflife2.filefront.com/files/Counter-Strike_Source/Maps;4815


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: HL2 : Episode One*

Hey mukul, korn, ashu, raiden bee, bukaida, etc.
I am making a request to you guys to let me know what versions of CS you have, 1.6, CZ, Source. This will fix our plan to play online with everyone. I have all the three versions, so when you guys post your version, the majority wins and we will decide what to play when. E.g. I am making a plan, July 2nd, between 8:00 AM to 9:00 AM IST. You guys should make a similar plan as this one is a rough idea.....


----------



## bukaida (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Nice proposal vivek, pl always select sat nite.I have 1.6. somehow i missed 
the 2nd july.Pl let me know the next date.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey thanks for replying! Ok, I will try to arrange for this sat, which will be July 8th and we will play for CS 1.6 for now. Meanwhile, I will wait for other people to reply......


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hmmm, I have CS 1.6. I will have to reinstall though. Guess 8th July gives me enough time to do that.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Anyone tried out episode-1. How's it? Can someone post a review.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ If you are really serious about gaming, then join Skoar's forum. This place is not that good, if you want answers for all the games. Here is the link for Skoar's discussion of Half Life 2: Episode One.

Frankly speaking, many gamers have complained that Episode 1 is short. But I feel it is a perfect game, as you have another 5-6 hours of gameplay right after Half Life 2's ending; well it tooked me 6 hours to finish cause I am one of those people who stops and looks around the ambience to experience the game, rather than rushing, killing and thus, finishing the game quickly. It's episodic so naturally it has to be short and leave us with questions instead of answers. You have all the same weapons, but this time, you have to face a new monster called a "Zombine", which is a mix of combine zombies. They throw grenades at you and are powerful if they attack in groups. Puzzles are somewhat different as you are in the Citadel this time, so you can imagine what you have to do in the Citadel if you have played Half Life 2, but they are not that hard though. The overall gameplay is the same, which is superb. I strongly recommend this game to play, if you have enjoyed Half Life 2. By the way, you DO NOT need Half Life 2 installed in your PC to play this beauty.

My score: Gameplay 9, Mojo 10, Music and sound effects 9.5, Graphics 10. OVERALL: 9.6/10 for me, not caring what the rest of the earth thinks. 

Oh yeah, and I cannot wait for release of Episode 2 in December.


----------



## mukul (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have cs 1.6 ................ 
non steam.... hope that u all too have it....
luking for 8th july gameplay ...plz post ur server ip or name .....it would be easier for evry one to get on.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ I don't have the non-steam account as I have the original game. So I don't know how to find the non-steam accounts and play. Everybody reply to this point and decide which server we should play on. (Not sure of non-steam account though!)


----------



## mukul (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

non steam is when u dont need to have a original game....  there is no thing called NON STEAM ACCOUNTS...... may be some one of us will have to make a cracked server (password protected ) and evryone can play on it whether non steam or steam............


----------



## volmetius (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hi ppl!!
till now i have been playing cs:cz only that to with the bots!
I wan to wats this css and all??
Also do anibody have ani links for downloading cs1.6??
please provide me info about the mods fo it??
P.S. Iam newbie. Kindly help


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				volmetius said:
			
		

> hi ppl!!
> till now i have been playing cs:cz only that to with the bots!
> I wan to wats this css and all??
> Also do anibody have ani links for downloading cs1.6??
> ...


CSS=Counter Strike Source (Based on the "*Source" a.k.a Half Life 2 (HL2)* Engine), Whereas...

CS 1.6=Counter Strike version 1.6 (older version is known as CS1.5) based on the *Half Life (HL)* Engine

For mods, please refer to the starting pages of this thread, i hv given a elaborate list of the various links for Maps, Mods etc.. 


Cheers n e-peace...

EDIT: Sill on vacation, returning back to full throttle on 12th July, 2006...


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey ashu,
I am glad you replied. If you cannot make it on 7th July's game of CS 1.6, then please make up something for next week, i.e. in week of 12th. 

@all, allright, I will give you my steam id: darkmoon47. Add me up with your name of Digit and let me know about July 7th.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

For those of ya'll who play CSS online here's the ip for the Team TechEnclave CSS server. It's a 16 slot, 66 tick server. Everyone is invited to join and play. 


```
203.81.39.57:27065
```

Before anyone asks, yes u need a legit version of CSS to play.


----------



## mukul (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hi evry one....
i can setup the server at my home .... then we all can play ....

tell me time and date....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Ok, how about Saturday, July 15th, 9:00 AM IST, or same time for Sunday, July 16th?


----------



## mukul (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i agree .... let others reply....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey guys, im back from vacation so tell me how can i  join the CS game hosted by Mukul on sat, 15th july and Sunday,16th July. Wat are the options tat i will be goin thru to join the server.

Mukul, Vivek, u will hv to help me out. And please, Play for CS 1.6 its a request.

Awating replies and the configuration options so tat i can join the illegit server (as i hv a pirated CS 1.6)....


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu ... 
i will create the server and pass on the IP address here ....
go to ur find server option...
click on favourites.... add the ip i provide to u ....
u should see my server name there....which i will tell u before hand
then click on connect and that's it....also configure ur firewall to allow half life launcher to access internet...

if u have non steam....
 u will need the patch either v21 or v26 installed ...


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Agree. Let's going rolling guys. And I am still waiting for more people to reply and join with us.

@Mukul, please post the exact time and date you will be hosting your server.


----------



## mukul (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

tomorrow 9 am to 10 am

i dont have static ip so i will post my ip 15 minutes earlier only...

till then lets wait.... isnt there anyone else .... or we will use bots in expert mode.....btw my server name will be................ mukul's

any sugestions for better game play.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Ok,
Nice. It will be Sat July 15th 9:00 AM IST, you will be posting your ip address at 8:45 AM and I will join you as soon as you post your ip address. If nobody shows up except us two, then we will use bots in expert mode. You have the legit version of CS 1.6, then use it. If not, then let me know. I will be there for sure. Till then, let's see if ashu, blade runner and other guys post here and inform us.


----------



## mukul (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

if u r online now.... just gimme ur Yahoo id... i will test my server now...also


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I am not online, so PM me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vivek, Mukul

Hey bro, even im ready for the match on Sat, 09.00 Hrs. I hv installed the patch (for non steam) But tell me how to go about it atleast latest by today (14th July) midnite here on this thread itself.

BTW, Mukul..Well i tried to run the CS 1.6 Non Steam but after sum time, i was thrown back at my desktop. Y?? any clues?? Also while playing with u guys, shud i open the Dedicated server or my CS1.6 or the CS1.6 Non Steam?? please reply ASAP.. 

Also, confirm, if i hv to enable or disable my NAV and NIS while preparing to play for tomo (15th July, 09.00 Hrs)

Awating replies.....(here on this thread itself..)

Lets frag bros.... 

BTW, hey guys, hv u added to my Rep points for starting such a wonderful thread ?? Please do the needful  Giv me sum credits bro..lol.....


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey ashu,
It will be nice to have you with us. BTW, you should ask mukul about the problem you have and if possible, we can start a server from your pc. 

@mukul, please help him out asap as we don't have enough time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vivek

Yup bro im really interested to join u guys for the match. But i guess Mikul has gone to sleep early.. coz no msgs from him till now. If i dont get any msg here on this thread till midnite then i will surely come online tomo at 08.45 Hrs and meet u guys here.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

OK, got it.


----------



## mukul (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

no i will be starting server .....
u ppl plz disable ur firewalls (no need for antivirus...) especially zonealarm and windows....

then type in console :
connect 59.95.160.170:27021 .........this is my IP for the present .....
but if i had to restart ip will change and i will post it again....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Ok, I will be in within 5 minutes......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey Mukul, i joined ur server  *connect 59.95.160.170:27021* and was directed to de_dust map but no one was there. I even tried to use the in-game chat system.

@Vivek, hey guys where are u ?? I hope im not doin sumthing wrong...

Awating replies.....



Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey I am in man. Someone named Anand is there......

Guys,
It was pure fun to play with you. Now, can you please switch to Source??? Please, because the gameplay of 1.6 is nothing compared to Source, where it's fast and graphics are nice. Anyways, how about again?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vivek, Mukul

Hey guys i dont hv Source till now. But really the gameplay with real players was awesome. Some how the server  "connect 59.95.160.170:27021"  got DC (disconnected)  so i had to move out of the game. I tried several times but same result.. I hope we all 3 can discuss the points of playing the game again (with more players)... 

Neways it was really awesome experience....Wat say guys??? 



> Hey I am in man. Someone named Anand is there......


Hey Vivek, its me man..


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

my new ip:59.95.167.222:27021

i think play was awsome....donno ab2 others
ther were some problems at  my end(it was a power failure) ... so we had to disconnect ...lets play tommorow same time ... i will keep my server up by 8 am ... will surely get in the bots... then play will be much better.....

sorry vivek ... cs :s  firstly evryone dont have it.... secondly .... i donno ab2 cs source much.....so i could not start a server.....today i have hosted a server ... even players ;ike me can play it on too... 

tell ur local frens ... if they wanna join .... 

but i must say .... playin with u awsome....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Hey even my appreciation goes to u bro, really the gameplay was awesome. Atleast we were able to start a server and play, even thou there were lack of players (and bots too) but still the game play and the experience gained was really helpful...  

==========================================================
*We need to ponder on sum points..*

---> Addition of more players (from this thread too,min of 4) if possible.
---> Addition of bots (in the absence of players) to play a team game.
---> Use of good maps (as it was today, dust, dust2).
---> Efficient use of the in-game chat system (by pressing the "y" key) so   
       that communication is not lost (b/w team mates).
---> Good communication b/w players (team mates and opponents) to make 
       the game more frutiful and enjoyable.
---> Players who do not hv a BB(broad band) connection, might find it tough
       to play online on the server.
---> In advance planning/discussion on the next match to be played,
       (preferably 1 day in advance).
---> Good teamwork (without any bull$**t comments) and following team 
       orders (else that player will be knocked out of the server, for sure).
---> Distribution of responsibilites(for T:the player who is carrying the Bomb   
       and for CT:Random team responsibility to head/lead the group against T)
       to other members of the same team so that no one (player is felt 
       neglected while playing in the server and the game is enjoyable.
==========================================================


I hope My laydown of the points were simple and understandable to all ppl reading this section of the thread.Do post ur comments on this if u liked my post.. : )

*NOTE:* Today (15th of July, 2006 from 09.00 Hrs to 10.15 Hrs) the following ppl joined the server and played the game on the dust2 map: 
*Players:*ashu888ashu888, mukul, vivek
*Server hosted by:* Mukul
*Playtime*: 09.00 Hrs to 10.15 Hrs

*Next match: Tomorrow, 16th of July, 2006 from ~08.45 Hrs onwards. Server details will be posted here on this thread.


Cheers n e-peace.....*


----------



## mukul (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey guys gud news.... tomorrow will have bots ....added successfully ...there was  a minor mistake....



if u were fellin some lag ... try these commands.......

cl_himodels 0 
cl_bob 0 
cl_bobup 0 
cl_bobcycle 0 

fps_max 100 
fps_modem 0.0 

gl_cull 1 
gl_clear 1 
gl_lightholes 0 
gl_max_size 128 
gl_playermip 2 
gl_picmip 0 
gl_round_down 10 
gl_texturemode GL_NEAREST 
gl_wateramp 0 
gl_ztrick 1 

mp_decals 0 
max_smokepuffs '0' 
max_shells '0' 
scr_conspeed 8000 

r_decals 0 
r_drawviewmodel 1 
r_dynamic 0 
r_mirroralpha 0 
r_mmx 1 

violence_ablood 0 
violence_agibs 0 
violence_hblood 0 
violence_hgibs 0

@ashu

A.maps...............................................................................................

i genr play on ....these
1.de_dust2
2.de_inferno
3.de_dust
4.de_train
5.de_nuke
6.de_aztec
7.de_cbble
8.awp_india
9.....some more too ...but these are the best 

plz anand and vivek ....do post ur comments ab2 maps u all wish to play .....

B.Bots 

they will be there 2morrow n rockin ur head..... i have the official bots ....ripped from cs:cz and they will just blow up head up in expert mode...

C. NO 56k users can play ....sorry for them

for a descent play .... u need 256kbps.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

I hv these maps:

de_vertigo--------> (I loved this map mainly bcoz of the Artic setting it has)
de_survivor
de_storm
de_nuke
de_airstrip
cs_havana
de_chateau
de_aztec
de_aztec_crossing
as_oilrig
cs_siege
de_cbble
de_dust
de_dust2005
cs_747
de_prodigy
cs_assault
cs_office
cs_italy
cs_backalley
cs_militia
de_train
2d_dust
74_war
aim_jack
aim_pistols
as_coast
awp_map7
awp_pit
awp_pool
awp_snipingarena
awp_unique
cs_mansion
de_dizzy
de_flatout
de_gijoe2
fun_jumping1
fy_india
shishi02a
shishi02b
air_fight2
cs_estate
de_dust2
de_inferno
de_piranesi
de_quarry
de_rotterdam
de_torn


*Bots:*
Hey Mukul, can u mail me sum bots so tat i can play against them in Offline mode?? 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya i can .... will give u link for z bots


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey,
Again I will say it was fun to play. 

@all forum members, can you please try to join us and see how much fun it is?! Help much appreciated.


----------



## mukul (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

these are CS:CZ bots ripped .....

*nonameforums.com/files/zbots.zip

enjoy....

i think this thread should be made sticky..............


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vivek, yup totally agree with u bro.

@ Mukul, hey thanx for contributing to make this thread a sticky.It was long ago proposed but nothing happened. Maybe this time this thread be made a sticky.. Also, thanx for the link bro, i will check that out...

Hey Mukul, well shud i unzip the contents of that "zbot" folder in the "cstrike" folder?? Please tell me how can i add the advanced bots and how will i knw if i hv got the bots installed perfectly or not. Shud i jus extract the contents of the zip file into the cstrike folder?? Awating reply....

*EDIT: @ Vivek, Mukul.. Please check ur PMs bro..*

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

my ip for todays game:
59.95.161.217:27021

@ashu  ...copy files in cstrike directory
press h during gamplay.......and menu will pop up.......enjoy  with bots


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vivek, Mukul.

Hey guys, are u playing CS still?? Hey Mukul, can u try to arrange the CS1.6 at night (since u r free till 22nd of this moth) We both can play various maps (including the zbots). Vivek even ur reply will be much awaited....

Hey Mukul, do u hv any other set of bots tat i can instal in addition to the zbots tat u gave me?? Will there be any more playing flavour added if i add more range of bots??


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Ok, Mukul should try to arrange for night pleasures! LOL!


----------



## mukul (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

we can have game at night .... plz tell me the time....but dont get it very late....

@ashu ...yes u can use two sets of bots....like ivp and zbots together .....but there will be no coordination among them.....and this may spoil gameplay.....zbots are the original ones....have gud AI embedded in them ....keep playing with them.... do u need commands for Zbots?  i can write them here....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Well u say ur time wen can u be online for the match at Night..Any time is ok for me..(as i sleep late)..lol....
ALso, do giv the commands for zbots, yup i would love to have them.,...

@ Vivek, hey bro are u ready for the night time matches..

Awating replies....


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu,
Yeah man, I am ready to play at any time you guys decide.

@mukul,
Try to arrange for Saturday morning again at 9:00 AM if you can please. Thanks.


----------



## mukul (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu 
bot_difficulty <value>
0-3
0 easiest 3 -expert any value>3 givs expertmode only

bot_add
adds a bot randomly to a team t/ct

bot_add_t 
bot_add_ct
adds bot to T or CT

bots_quota <value>
no. of bots u want in the game T+CT

bots_kill
kill all alive bots

bot_kick [name]
kicks all bots game if u supply a name then the bot with that name will be kicked


luk if u r currently playin with easier bots and want to go to expert
here is the way

first kick all --->set  level to expert ---->re set ur bot quota
bot_kick
bot_difficulty 3
bot_quota 9


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Try to arrange for Saturday, 22nd July, 2006 at 09.00Hrs with myself, Vivek, u and bots too... And thanx for the bots and the cmds(commands)  

Awating reply...

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## mukul (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

sure ...ashu...i will try ....but cant be sure....
as i have to leave for roorkee on 23rd night ....and so i gotta pack my compu ....lets hope for the best and ....i will try hosting the game....i will post more ab2 this 2morrow as it would be more clear 2 me till then.... c ya


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Ya bro take ur time and inform me BTW, is there any difference if i set zbot difficulty by pressing "h" (i.e the menu) and then setting the difficulty to Hard and by setting the difficulty in the console (~) by typing the cmd (command) " bot_difficulty 3" ????

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Stalker (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey how do i play half-life on net? I have freshly installed half-life and cannot connect to the WON network.


----------



## mukul (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu .... no there is no differnce ....console gives more power in handling ..thats why most prefer commands in console...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Thanx bro, i too prefer the console cmds..  I will use only console to have more effect..

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Slash6386 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi Ashu,Vivek n Mukul(cuz it seems ur d most active members of this forum)..Wel.. I'm kinda new 2 playin CS online.... i've got non-steam version of 1.6....Now i found out on d internet(d only source of mah knowledge bout playin online) that its not possible 2 play on all servers but on cracked servers....So plz tell me how to play on cracked servers?? Plz tell me frm d ground zero level...Wat all is reqd?? I'm kinda wantin 2 get all d info 2 play cs online ..... Kindly help me out...Waitin for ur replies....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Slash

Hey bro, its good to hear that u are interested in online gameplay of cs. Well u need not worry abt the creation of servers coz, myself, mukul and vivek (all the 3 of us) regularly play cs online. as far as the invitation is concerned for u to join our team to play CS online, then u can jus post in here (as u hv already did) and mukul will post the details abt wen we can join his server.

Jus do me a favour and tell me wen are the days are u free to play CS, so that we all can arrange the gameplay.

EDITlease check ur inbox/pm.

Waiting for Mukul and viv to reply too....

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mukul (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@slash
i think u should check this thread from last 4 pages....i have mentioned ab2 gameplay.....but i cant mention details here ...may be ...its illegal to discuss it here ...against forum rules....

hey ashu ...man i m in rrkee now...so game can only be played in nights....i will keep u informed


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Yes bro, im ready to play at nites, anytime from 10 pm and onwards, u plz confirm ur timings....Maybe slask can join us else we will play using zbots..

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well hello ashu888ashu888.i have seen your post about playing cs online.well i am also interested to join you will you also please tell me how i can get connected to you.
thanks


----------



## Ishani (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i want some FAQs , cheats & whatever u get regarding vice city 1.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ chi,

Well bro welcome to this thread of CS, as of now i will hv to contact Mukul, lets see if he can setup a server for all of us to play, BTW tell me the time and day/days wen u are ready to play CS1.6 (against me adn all oher players) I think im free at nights from 22.00 Hrs to 00.00 Hrs 

Wat abt u guys???

@ishani, 
Well this is the wrong thread to post ur Vice city querries bro...

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well 22:00 to 00:00 hrs is also suitable for me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I hv given a note to Mukul (as he is the one who sets up the CS server) its been 2 days since he replied, so imw aiting for him to reply as well... Lets see... 

BTW mail me on my email ( write the sub as "CS") so tat i can send u a sever file of CS so tat u are able to play CS online with us.  I hope u hv CS 1.6 installed on ur system. Coz the file (wich i will be sending u) shud be applied only wen u hv completely installed the CS 1.6 game onto ur Hard Disk.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well it is not completely installed.i mean i got it from a winrar zip file.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Allright, I am in guys! 

@Ashu, please let me know when you guys will be playing, i.e. give me the exact date and time. Thanks.


----------



## CyCo (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

pls mail me the server file also ... 

vikrant@ieee.org

im a good player .. have been looking to play online fr sometime now ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Chi, well u will hv to install the whole game then the server file will work. So pleae confirm the installation here first.

@ Vivek, Hey welcome back bro after a long long time huh ! well im ready to play at nites from 22.00 HRs to 00.00 Hrs probably from this friday mayb, it all depends on Mukul if he sees this thread and replies on setting up the server.. I hv received no reply from his side

@Cyco, Hey bro dnt u hv a yahoo or a gmail mail,a/c??? please confirm here and mail me a blank mail with the subject CS SERVER FILE to ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Can Anyone tell me how 2 activate the gravity cheat in the console menu?????


----------



## blackleopard92 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hi all, I am new to CS, and have both non steam and steam version of it.(after I won 500 in a tourny in clg  )
i wanted some good resource for becomming professional in the game.videos etc


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ black

If u wanna get gud in playing CS then Practice is the BEST method for u to become a master in this game.
See this for tutorials on CS *www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorials

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorials


Thanks for that! Found it Interesting


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

u are welcome bro, This is the thread Specifically created for CS freaks like me and others too, if u are free sumtime, jus go thru this thread adn u will find interesting posts by me as well as many of my friends like vmp_vivek and Mukul...

Cheers n e-peace


----------



## Slash6386 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey ppl....i had asked u for help before but still haven't got any ...my problem is that i live in a hostel with firewall n stuff n so i need 2 bypass it 2 play cs online...also i need info on how to play on cracked servers....Earlier Mukul had told me that he wud give me some tutorial (i guess he had made it himself) but it seems he had forgotten ....So plz help me out ...
__________
Btw ..is any of u guys goin for the gamin fest in IIT Roorkee??If yes, plz let me know...i just wanna get some idea bout d no. of ppl goin for it...My team here is also thinkin of goin but we're not pretty sure..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi, is there any news of the release date of HL2: episode two?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hi, is there any news of the release date of HL2: episode two?


Yup! It'll be Released on Feb 28th 2007.. along with *TEAM FORTRESS 2** and Portal.. 

It will feature Some Good Source Engine Improvements..



*Cant wait for TF2!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*-=-=-=-=-=-=- Tips on how to Install maps and play them from the Menu of CS -=-=-=-=-=-=-*


** Now since the map is downloaded (from the links given above or use this link <A href="*<a%20href=/" target=_blank>www.cstrike-planet.com/maps/cstrike 

** Extract the map (using any ZIP utility) in ur cstrike folder>maps and the map wich u hv extracted will hv a .bsp extension. 

** Locate a text file named as mapcycle.txt in the "cstrike" folder) and write the name of the map u hv jus extracted eg: de_aztec (without the .bsp extension) and only the map name. Save and close the text file and wen u start the CS game, u will see ur newly map in the map options. 


*NOTE:*

** If the map contains folders other than the ".bsp" extension file like the gfx, sound, models, sprites etc. then copy the files or subfolders (folders contained within folders eg: in models folder, if another subfolder is present, then copy that subfolder in "cstrike>models" )
llly, for sound if there is another subfolder (of that map) then it is NOT REQUIRED that individual files must be copied to "cstrike>sound" folder of CS 1.6, instead copying the entire subfolder (from sounds folder to "E:\Lords\Counter Strike 1.6>cstrike>sounds") will do. 

** For *".wad"* files must be copied to "cstrike" folder ONLY and NOT in cstrike>maps folder.

** For *"RES"* files, copy them to cstrike>RESOURCE folder.

** For *".mdl"* files (model files), copy them to "cstrike>models" folder.

** For *Sound files*, copy the folder/files straight to "cstrike>sound" folder.

** For *".nav"* files, copy them to "cstrike>maps" folder.

** For files in the *"overviews"* folder (which contains map image and txt file), copy the files to "cstrike>overviews" folder.

** For subfolders/files present in the *"sprites"* folder, copy the subfolder to "cstrike>sprites" folder.

============================================================================

Date this Info was added: 27th Oct, 2006 at 00.54 Hrs.


*NOTE: *Always check the FIRST page of this thread for added information.


Cheers n e-peace


----------



## CyCo (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ANY PLACE WHERE WE CAN FIND INDIAN SERVERS TO PLAY ONLINE ??

as most of the foreign servers require ping of 150 and below .. i get abt 400 on my 192kbps unlimited ..


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

go to *www.serverspy.net/site/serverrankings and select india from the country list, you will get a list of all the server present in india and there stats, just take down there ip addresses and go to CS 1.6> find server>favourites> add a server and wite the ip adress down .

servers of v street and fragshack are quite good


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*-=-=-=-=-=-= MY New CS 1.6 (de_aztec) Screenshots -=-=-=-=-=-*​ 
This post contains all modified items like:​ 
1.) New C4 bomb model: The bomb now looks a decent one with wires connected to it adn an efficient and clearly visible timer set on ot.​ 
2.) New sg552 a.k.a KREIG 552 Rifle model: Check out the clear detail on it.​ 
3.) New 2 Fast 2 Furious Spray​ 
4.) C4 bomb glow: The bomb now glows( blinks) with the HL-2 Icon as it is planted in the bomb site.​ 
5.) New machine gun a.k.a AK47​ 
6.) New skin (suit) for the CTs.​ 
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/11/38027b97c104e2b29fe316041948aa11.th.jpg 
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/f0/a2f78a98f6f97228cc5de38daf8679f0.th.jpg 
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/61/91edb18d48a151975e602a372856de61.th.jpg 
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/99/68a3b2035e873c488acc91a2834be299.th.jpg 
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/67/92e5c7a4caecffc75d529b7bf73bf667.th.jpg 
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/70/8cbe948d91f96b033e8e59c2cb935770.th.jpg 
Upload Jpg with PicTiger


Please post ur comments on how u liked/ unliked them...


Cheers n e-peace.....​


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

They are really nice
I liked them


----------



## crazy_sumi (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

The thing is cool..
But i really havent found out how to play CS:S offline with bots !!!


----------



## supersaiyan (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

GUYS!! I REALLY need some help. recently i got my hands on half life and cs1.5. i downloaded POD-bot for solo playing but its not working. i installed it in c:/sierra/halflife/csstrike but its not working. the maps are not being displayed when i installed POD-bot.hw should i go around this and how do i add bots to the game?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Super

Well bro i had the same problem so i installed "Zbots", i can giv u the file viz email if u need it. That PODBOTS area  bit crappy adn cause ur CS to be unstable. I guess u must hv d/loaded it viz www.bots-united.com site 

But i can surely mail u the "zbots" tat i hv for CS 1.6 jus mail me a blank email stating a subjext if u need it to ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com





@ Crazy,

well im not well versed with CS:S but U can type the command in the console menu (by pressing the (~) tilde button while playing the game) and type  "bot_quota #"  where "#" is the number of Bots u wana.

Preferably, "#" shud always be a Odd number  (5,7,9, etc) so tat u hv EVEN Number of T's adn CT's while u play. tyr it and post ur results. 

If that doesn;'t works, then while playing (wen u are alone in a map) just press the "H" key, a menu will appear, and select "bot_quota" or sumthing similar to that to add bots..


******** Please Vote for this thread to make it a Sticky ********



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## supersaiyan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu888-dude the file u mailed me is not working. the game (cs1.5)is giving me an error v_shield_usp.dll not found. i tried downloading zbot from another website but the same error occured. help man!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ super,

Did u install the bots as said in the text file ? Is that cs of urs original ?(mine is **rated) and my cs is CS 1.6, i guess maybe taht can be another reason, but if u getting v_shield_usp.dll error, then try and remove or replace that file with the old one b4 u installed the bots (i hope u hv made a backup folder b4 installing zbots to cstrike folder !!! ) and then post ur results...


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Can Anyone tell me how 2 activate the gravity cheat in the console menu?????


hi me back!!!!!
well so late to reply.....

firstly its not a cheat ... its a server side command....

write sv_gravity <value>

value ranges from 0 to 16000
normal is 800
__________
@supersaiyan and ashu

thanks for keepin this thread alive .....
well supersaiyan those bots wont work on cs1.5 these were ripped from cs:cz

for offline play download cs:cz or cs 1.6 and install a nonsteam patch......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ mukul,

Hey thanx bro for helping me out for answering the querries, But please do login sumtimes in this thread and post ur comments too, its really been a long time no see situation with u  (yup, got ur pvt msg) 

Do look at the first page of this thread, I hv added sum kool tuts for CS 1.6.


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mukul (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

nice work ashu .... ..i really appreciate that....

i have got some more information ab2 modification and sound ...as lately i have tsrated changin and creatin my on cfg files and some good jump scripts...  well i need time just to write them here...........


@slash
sry slash ab2 not providin the tutorial .....   
here i provide it:--------


hi....

i think most of u know this... but i must share this...

u can play online directly .... if u have a steam id...original steam client with original cd keys.... well i know most of us dont have .... non steam is flowing in iitr .....

for NON steam....
Firstly wat is 'non steam'... 
its a venture by group of crackers... to let ppl like us play cs .... they have released a playable non steam which we all play ...its illegal....but we are used to this...

NO. of things you need....
1.non steam cs 1.6

2.patch v29 is out recently....it is must for newer servers....

3.C-D v4.33.4 
for those who dont know this...
its Cheating Death ...some cracked server need this for playing on them....its basically aimed at secured gaming...that is anti cheats...

4.net 128Kbps or +

its almost over.....

now u all r familiar with installation....

rest of it in 2nd 1024 char limit is over       delete   


MUKUL  7/10/2006 8:53 PM guide continued.....
u will also need a server.vdf file which contain all cracked server list that will come in ur favourites....

i will upload mine on rapidshare and will tell the link of it....

u need to replace this file with existing one in ur valve installation ...find out and replace...

now...how to start....
It's hard to find cracked servers in India.... but...there a lots of them in china and north america....


firstly run C-D...and put in background services...(i mean minimize it...)

then run ur cs1.6 and look forward to server listing in favourites....

connect to them.... that's it...

If u get high ping... some server will ban u.... try playing on others...also some will not even allow u to play saying "invalid cd-key"....becoz they are not properly cracked....leave them..... look for word CD or [c-d] or [CD 4.33.4] in their name ... 

enjoy ur gameplay....

if u all find it useful .... plz tell...

i will upload my .vdf file if neone need it...

also i would suggest some ways for reducing lags ... in next post....       delete   


MUKUL  7/10/2006 9:03 PM continued....
If you're having issues with lag and such, when you join a game type some of these into the console: 

cl_himodels 0 
cl_bob 0 
cl_bobup 0 
cl_bobcycle 0 

fps_max 100 
fps_modem 0.0 

gl_cull 1 
gl_clear 1 
gl_lightholes 0 
gl_max_size 128 
gl_playermip 2 
gl_picmip 0 
gl_round_down 10 
gl_texturemode GL_NEAREST 
gl_wateramp 0 
gl_ztrick 1 

mp_decals 0 
max_smokepuffs '0' 
max_shells '0' 
scr_conspeed 8000 

r_decals 0 
r_drawviewmodel 1 
r_dynamic 0 
r_mirroralpha 0 
r_mmx 1 

violence_ablood 0 
violence_agibs 0 
violence_hblood 0 
violence_hgibs 0

plz tell me ur experience with them....  

finding cracked servers...

Cracked Server Network (CSN) 

Version: 6.3 

Description: This is a cracked server browser. It even offer some more features than Steams server browser, you can check many server options before you join, you can see if the server is outdated and if it's really cracked. One of the best ways to get on cracked servers! 

Features info: 

Legitimacy check 
Favourites and History 
Filter settings 
Customizeable (Skins) 
Search function for players and server 
Shows the servers' VAC status 
Recieves Server and Serversettings info 

Download: 

Download - HTTP: 
*www.us-elites.com/remix/CSN/CSNv6.3.rar 

findin cracked servers.....
css.setti.info MasterServer 

Developer/Cracker: css.setti.info Team 
Description: With this you can browse cracked servers ingame, no legit servers will be shown in the serverlist. It's an alternative masterserver to get the serverlist - but cracked servers. 


Website: *css.setti.info/code/masterserver/ 

Features info: 

Cracked servers in ingame browser 
Servers queried from css.setti.info 
Good to include in extracted games releases       delete   


MUKUL  7/12/2006 1:26 AM IP 84.237.139.29:27015 

81.198.189.43:27015 

213.29.14.25:27018. 


Qatar Non-Steam Servers: 
213.130.116.18:27016 QATAR yassinoo strike EL MASSELAH 

Belarus Non-Steam Servers: 
212.98.167.126:27015 | CS.BN.BY 

BULGARIA Non-Steam Servers: 
213.240.250.133:27015 | IBGC.fml 
217.9.224.69:27015 | IBGC #6 CS1.6v7 

CZECH REPUBLIC Non-Steam servers: 
212.11.122.250:27018 | HUSITA NoSteam Public 
280.188.21.27:27015 | Pleas c(_)backup CS 1.6 
282.100.14.10:27019 | Valda 
281.183.48.7:27015 | SERVERBLA 
147.229.38.72:27018 | Zizali nic mo parba 1.6 
83.208.255.0:27000 | maras 
212.80.64.86:27015 | cs.xfire.cz 
212.80.95.160:27016 | c(_)Pool-litres 
212.80.95.160:27017 | c(_)Pool-litres2 
10.154.245.49:27015 | freeze servr 
82.208.4.105:27016 | Ermond public nonsteam server 
212.80.95.212:27017 | Storm Server_1,6_NonSteam_C-D 
212.78.44.687:27015 | Thomas_Server_CS1.6_C-D 
82.208.4.105:27016 | -=nesselsdorf=- nonsteam server 
82.100.28.250:27029 | dEus |^ CW server 
85.70.63.104 / 104.63.broadband3.iol.cz | Opt!c@l 
212.11.122.250:27021 | Paøba 
85.70.7.98:27015 | pala parba 

CHINA Non-Steam Servers: 
218.1.64.80:27015 | ShangHai Telecom [RHA] NoSteam CS 1.6 Server 
218.1.64.80:27016 | ShangHai Telecom [RHA] NoSteam CS 1.6 Server 
218.78.212.233:27015 | ShangHai Telecom [RHA] NoSteam CS 1.6 Server 
218.78.212.233:27016 | ShangHai Telecom [RHA] NoSteam CS 1.6 Server 
61.132.73.248:27015 | Nanjing Telecom NoSteam VAC 
61.132.73.248:27016 | Nanjing Telecom NoSteam VAC 
61.132.73.248:27017 | Nanjing Telecom NoSteam VAC 
61.132.73.248:27018 | Nanjing Telecom NoSteam VAC 
61.175.193.196:27015 | !CCF sharin's 11 CS 1.6 VIP NoSteam NOcd Server 
61.175.193.196:27025 | !CCF sharin's 12 CS 1.6 VIP NoSteam NOcd server 

EGYPT Non-Steam server: 
82.129.241.6:27015 | Egyption server ( Half Life Net Cafe ) 

Malaysia Non-Steam server: 
202.71.104.244:27018 | Crazetech CS1.6 - Malaysia 

ESTONIA Non-Steam server: 
212.7.7.94:27015 | Xservu.com - Cs1.6 
213.35.134.7:28000 | D.
__________
FINLAND Non-Steam Servers: 
62.44.221.53:27015 | Finnish non-steam server VAC (VERY GOOD PING) 

GERMANY Non-Steam Servers: 
81.169.165.212:27015 | PyCb-clan server[CD req] 
81.169.165.212:27016 | FzR*clan server[CD req] 
81.169.166.242:27015 | PyCb clan server ? 

GREEK Non-Steam Servers: 
193.92.64.28:27015 | GNET Public 1 1.6 No Steam Server 
193.92.64.28:27016 | GNET Public 2 1.6 No Steam Server 

IRAK Non-Steam Servers: 
231.25.612.56.27015 | ???       delete   


MUKUL  7/12/2006 1:31 AM list continues...
i have uploaded complete list on rapidshare....:
here is the link:

*rapidshare.de/files/25619210/mukul.txt.html  

well i have uploaded it very long itme ago...dont know if its still there
__________
the above tutorial was the one that i have copied from.... IIT Roorkee CS community....

I have made it in june and posted it there... so some thing are the parts of queries there..... so do read it carefully and keep fragging


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

wow


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Hey tats awesome info bro  Keep posting though..


Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## viruses (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i dont like counter strike but i am enjoying playing half life but the game is getting stuck in the middle and says something like microsoft visual c ++ error and abnormal termination of program.
any help


----------



## Slash6386 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Mukul

Thanx a lot bro....that wud help a lot....

Btw can any1 gimme d links 2 dload 
1. C-D v4.33.4 
2. patch v29

plz help ....thanx a lot..

-Adios

PS:- Keep FRAGGING !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Slash

Bro, can u please elaborate on this C-D Thingy ?? please 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Slash6386 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey ppl

@Mukul, Ashu or any other expert

I just want 2 clear my funda on updating CS 1.6 2 d latest version ...Now we ppl  in our hostel have a 2 in 1 CS:CZ n CS 1.6 setup ....  but i guess this 1 is way outdated...so lets just consider i dun have any CS 1.6 ...So where am i supposed 2 start from?? Where can i download CS 1.6 with latest updates?? Does anybody have d links?? 
 Also i wanted 2 ask if d patches available on net is applicable 2 any CS 1.6 setup...cuz as far as my knowledge goes, like in CS:S d updates released by digitalzone are applicable 2 those using CS:S setup released by digitalzone n not 2 any else's release...

So my aim right now is to get a setup (preferably by digitalzone) n all d updates 2 get it fully updated till date ...So plz help me out ...Any help wud be appreciated ..Thanx

@Ashu
C-D v4.33.4 is Cheat Death v4.33.4.....its details are given in d tutorial above ...

ADIOS !!

PS:- Keep FRAGGING !!


----------



## CyCo (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

pls give IPS for servers in INDIA ..


----------



## kirtan (Nov 25, 2006)

*Help Needed On Counter Strike:Condition Zero*

Actually i need a bit of a guidance to help me cross one of the stages in the condition zero deleted scenes.The Stage is Motorcade Assault in the world map.I'm not able to get through this stage.I come up to the point where i kill all the enemies and the boss is behind the bullet proof glass.I'm stuck at this point.I could not find any way out to kill the boss.Can anybody tell me how can i make further progress and complete the stage?


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Help Needed On Counter Strike:Condition Zero*

use this thread 
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Slash

see these links www.fpsbanana.com  and www.cstrike-planet.com

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Slash6386 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey ppl...Just wanted 2 ask u a thing...

Suppose i've got cs 1.6 updated to version 13 (say)..so to update it to the latest patch v29 do i have to install all d patches frm v14 to v29 or just installing v29 patch will update it to d latest??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Slash

Well u jus hv to install the patch v29 as it will contain all the previous updates/patches as well : )


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## CyCo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

a) without hamachi , if i goto favorites and play , in a normal server i get a lag of abt 400 (Iqara , 192Kbps unlimited) .. is that normal ?
b)in the favorites , i already see so many games .. how do i know , after entering an ip , which server is it that has been added ??
__________
HAMACHI FOR n00bs 

Download it

get servers and passwords from the hamachi orkut community
*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=18181846

join them
ask someone to host a server and ALIAS you 
put sv_lan 0 in CS
check LAN servers 

get patch from here
cs v29
*www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=contains&file=cs16patch_full_v26.exe&action=Find
__________
CHEATING DEATH PROBLEM

I have the latest cheating death cd-client-4_33_4-en.exe

when i connect to a server requiring CD , 

1. If it is on , it says remove the mod and doesnt let me move.
2. If it is off , i get kicked for not putting CD ... 

what do i do ??

i started CD before starting my game ..


----------



## selfteachingnoob (Nov 30, 2006)

*Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

Hey guys anyone else hear the rumour that Half life 3 isn't going to be released until the new PhysX cards are released?What I heard is that they've pretty much reached the collision limit without sacrificing game performance in Half Life 2(What a game!!!!!!!!) and have decided to withhold HL3 until they have the hardware to support an upgrade to the physics engine.

As I said I only heard it through rumour and hearsay but I do trust the guys I heard it from.

Anyone that has the official line on HL3 please reply so we all know if the time gap between 3 & 2 will be as bad as that between 2 & 1 

But even if the rumour is true it just shows how dedicated valve are to the games,which is no bad thing


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

There must be a site where u or ur friends who told u have heard this.Mention it.

Other thing is they wont be releasing anything like HL3 before the three part episodic content of HL2 ends , the second episode is scheduled to  release in mid 2007 and god knows abt the third one. 

Regarding the physics thing , the games like Alan wake are currently using independent core of the multicore processors for just the calculation of physics in the game , so as the time passes the dual/quad core processors among gamers are going to be common and developers will keep the physics calculations to th processor instead of targeting towards the few gamers with physx cards.
Anything like HL3 is long time to come and i haven't read anywhere that valve has made such announcement or anything regarding any HL3 game.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Help Needed On Counter Strike:Condition Zero*

The bullet proof glass has a hole on top.You have to throw a grenade through that to kill that boss & then you can proceed further.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

That's strange.Valve apparently claims the three episodes to be HL3.Since the long time taken for both the previous parts to be developed,Valve thought of making episodic release of the games until any further sequel notice.If Physx is the issue then haven't Ageia already launched their PPU's? Not to mention many people adopting it and later claiming of not much performance difference in many games.Plus ATI has promised of releasing their Catalyst drivers which would allow users to make use of one of their crossfire cards to be set to physics processing.I don't think PPU's are the reason for any delays.Like tarey said,let the episodes get over & then possibly there will be any announcements.Here's an article from IGN which would help you out.

Also I had heard about news that Valve had announced Episode 4 with a completely different storyline.May be a rumor again.Dam!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Help Needed On Counter Strike:Condition Zero*

Guys guys, 

Please as a sincere request, ues this thread---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841

Please co-operate...


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

Please use this thread www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841 if u dont mind.. : )


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## akshayt (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

PhyscX card is the future. 7 yrs down the line they will be almost in the same league as GPUs today. By then GPUs would have reached a level where they may no longer be on the path of advancement, and physics, sound and AI units will replace their need(as all GPUs would indeed be lifelike already).


----------



## mukul (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hmmm there are a lot of queries.....sorry me visitin it late again.....but i can answer them all.....

@Slash6386

Cd-vs4.33
its cheating death.... A lot of ppl do cheat while u are playing online.... so servers have made it mandatory to have CD installed...before u can play on their server....cd death runs in background and then checks wheter u r  cheating or not...if u cheat ...u r kicked....

official site:
www.unitedadmins.com

patch V27 is the latest as of now v29 has been withdrawn...
download it after googling it....u will find it

u need only v27 to update fully....


@cyco
indian servers are rare.....and if they exist they are vry slow...and have high ping equivalent to ones in taiwan.....better play there......better make ur own and have ur frens play on it....

@Slash6386
here are the links ...... for Cs1.6 +patch +bots
Download one of the following links below:

CS 1.6 full:
*gamer.lipetsk.ru/uploads/PDdownloads/cs16full_v7.exe
*soc.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/Half-Life/Counter-Strike/cs16full_zbot.zip
*cs.wire.lv/files/cs16full_v6-cs_wire_lv.exe
*www.svsbb.sk/~medved/nnf/files/cs16full_v7.exe




Now download the patch you require:

19-th patch:
*www.counter-strike.lt/failai/cs16patch_full_V19.exe
*cs.balticum.lt/downloads/cs16patch_full_V19.exe

21-st patch:
*www.counter-strike.lt/failai/cs16patch_full_v21_2.exe
*numeron.phpx.cz/cs/patch/cs16patch_full_v21.exe
*cs.northnet.ru/downloads/patches/cs16patch_full_v21_2.exe

22-nd Patch:
*cs.northnet.ru/downloads/patches/cs16patch_full_V22.exe

23-rd patch:
*www.game.tlt.ru/files/Game/Counter-Strike/patch/cs16patch_full_V23.exe

26-th patch:
*liga.cznonsteam.net/download/cs16patch_full_v26.exe
*counter-strike.bonusweb.cz/downloads/cs16patch_full_v26.exe

27-th patch:
*files.tahku.ru/cs16patch_full_v27.exe
*games.sugardas.lt/cs16stats/downloads/cs16patch_full_v27.rar
*thcgroup.org/dl/cs16patch_full_v27.exe


28-th patch i have not tested it)
*depositfiles.com/en/files/214341/CS_1.6_Full_CLIENT_patch_v28_(.html
*d1.vbios.com/files/cs/cs16patch_full_v28_(3382).rar

@kirtan..... i played CS:Cz long time ago....cs 1.6 rocks now...but iwill try n see tell u later

@viruses
u better install ms visual libraries again.....they are all over net ....luk for a complete package 


and yes guys Hamachi is good.... i have tried it.... wanted to write a big post ab2 it... gud work CYCO!!!  i have more information on it.... will try to add!!!
__________
i will try hang up here more


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey thanx a TON guys, 

*Mukul (my all time fav buddy) and Cyco* too, u guys help me a lot in keeping this thread alive adn KICKIN' :devil: I will copy these links onto the 1st page of this Forum (i hope u dnt mind it guys...)
===========================================================================

Querry: 
**** the following 2 commands were not present in the "config.cfg" file *****

cl_crosshair color (Default 0=green) 1=red,2=blue,3=yellow,4=sky blue
cl_crosshairscale (Default 768) Lower value=bigger crosshair.


So i copied all the commands from the config.cfg into a notepad file and also added the above 2 cmds in this way:

cl_crosshair color "2" 
cl_crosshairscale "768"

And named this notepad file as userconfig.cfg, So will the above commands be executed wenever i play CS1.6 by typing exec userconfig.cfg (in the console menu)?? and then the crosshair color changes to BLUE ??? OR wat shud i be doin ?? I hope im not confusing u 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

add following line to ur config file

exec userconfig.cfg


Better use cl_crosshair_color BLUE 
cl_crosshair_size SMALL/MEDIUM/LARGE/AUTO


if u want it permannet .... then add above line in config.cfg  

i dont understand why do u want this work to be done in this way instead of other....better go in options ....>multiplayer>color , size are there...BINGO!!!

keep fraggin


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul

Bro I hv a p**ted copy of CS1.6 so i dnt hv these options, 

1.) Wen i add it in config.cfg ( cl_crosshair_color BLUE and cl_crosshair_size SMALL) and save it, the crosshair still remains tat boring green color  and wen i access the cmd cl_crosshair_color from console, it says Unknown command.

Wen i add these commands in userconfig.cfg, (by doing exec userconfig.cfg) it says:
Unknown command: cl_crosshair_color
Unknown command: cl_crosshair_size

2.) Shud i be doin changed in crosshair "1.00000" or sumthing similar to that?

3.) I am having CS:CZ (Deleted Scenes) So wat game mode shud i select to play maps (meant for CS:CZ) in offline mode ? The same maps as we play say in CS1.6 like de_ztec etc.
AFAIK (as far as i knw), the CS:CZ folder aslo has a CS game launcher but im confused as to how to go abt it. I hv installed CS:CZ (Deleted scenes version) from a friend... Please help..  This is the screenshot of the CS-CZ DS options screen:

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/d7/18c3fc139f8a60175938ec1d63590dd7.th.jpg



Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Slash6386 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Mukul n Ashu 

Thanx a lot million bro...  

but i still can't play online cuz i'm behind a proxy (screw my college authorities for that) .So i guess i'll have 2 wait till my last sem ends this summer.  (sob)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey Mukul Help me out bro, I am having CS-CZ (Deleted Scenes) version but tell me how to play the maps in cs cz. I always get this boring "Recoil" level and i CANNOT play with bots on maps meant for CS CZ like aztec etc. I am posting the screenshots, please help me out sum one....
*Change Game Option: This is wat screen i get wen i click on Change game:*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/1a/81c72067524a7312cc33a7f97018611a.th.jpg

*New Game option from CS CZ game launcher:*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/2f/8ae26559828499e1ba5d21aebe57042f.th.jpg

*Recoil Level while playing CS CZ (this is the only level i get to play)*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/fb/7f99b6d199f6b8ae0c0f250e73f417fb.th.jpg

*World Map option*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/97/b38c9495f98b216e9b0af0575b6e8897.th.jpg

*Recoil selected from the World map*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/e6/aa7831b5f8394fa398cba9673f3e20e6.th.jpg

*Load Game option from CS CZ*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/dd/dfdb7521efa6a13b4dd09f5f3b7524dd.th.jpg

*New game option from CS CZ*
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/df/01fff4e80a07006abf80ad265a7092df.th.jpg

I dnt knw wat is wrong, but i jus get these screena dn I cannot play team based maps (Ts and CTs)
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

this game is linear like doom 3.you will progress map by map so finish the boring level to proceed.NO T and CT are available in cs cz deleted scenes.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey thanx bro, Yaa i was able to figure that Out by playing Single Player Missions. I completed the 1st map known as Recoil (in the Africa), now Im in Phillipines for a Level known as "Lost Cause". BTW can i get a link for these single player missions wich can explain me each map, are there any links ? Please provide.

Also, for me to play with Ts and CTs, i will hv to get a CS-CZ (non deleted scenes) version, Right ??? Does it only contain Multiplayer maps (as in CS1.6) ??


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dont know much but yeah non del scenes have nice t and ct maps.I HAVE NOT PLAYED this game much really


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

Nah, i dont think so, valve will not take a stupid descision like that, when is the phyX card is gonna come out and when the game is gonna realease..................yaaaaaawn.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

Half life 3 will not support any physics cards.It's engine is based entirly on direct x10 and will support shader model 4.0 rendering.The physics processing is the job of the the video card & not a seperate physics processor.Physics processing is inbuilt in direct x 10 & nvidia has it's Geforce 8800 sumed up today which has 128 (GTX version)stream processors on the go.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released?*

Please guys, listen to this information: * Use this thread for ur discussions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841* Its a Sincere Request,

Reporting it to mods, plz follow Instructions....


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ep1+ep2+ep3=hl3 thats the news people by valve.

and ashu please click on the link u have given and see where it leads to lol.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vimal,

Bro these topic of PHYX is being merged from the other thread named as* Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released? *to this thread *Half Life and Counter Strike *thread tats y that reply of mine is from a older thread (related to Half life) (come on im not tat fool..lol..) 

See the *Re:* info jus above my previos reply, it points to the name of the original thread wich is "*Half life 3 delayed until physics cards are released? "*

The mods hv done the merging job , thank u mods 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

oh..um..yeah.


----------



## mukul (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey gus I dont understad what is going on this thread......?? where has the question of HL3 arrved?????  

@ashu .... i dont have deleted scene Cs:cz ....nor i know much ab2 it..so sry i cant help .....but for me cs 1.6 or css rocks.... stick 2 them..if u wanna play like Pro's...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

cs cz deleted is for the borest people in the world


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul, Bro tat querry frol HL3 has been merged with this thread tats y 

I was jus trying CS: CZ (DS),not a fan though , U knw i love kickin' @$$ in CS1.6 (but u play better than me, but im learning preety fast)  


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i dont think u play bad at all....but its a tactical game,..... and u have to play on lan to have its full fun....

i play with my clan and decide strategies for our game.... we play against real ppl rather then bots. this leads to better playing techniques,,,,,as after a while u have played with bots u can pinpoint the position of bots.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul

Totallly agree with u bro, are u free for an online game play? after say 20th Dec, i hope ur engg exams are finished by tat time, as my 5th SEM engg exams are getting over on 19th Dec...


BTW, giv me links or tell me step by step on how to join a lan game (i really dnt knw how it is done) so ta ti can play on servers.. err... I mean wat ever be the case (i hope u got my point) tat i wanna play onlie with real ppl..


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

my III sem exams are already finished.... but sorry i cant come to play online as i m busy in a roboric project des days.... if i found time i would let forum ppl know!!!


joining lan games is easy.....
1.click on find server on startup screen
2.go to lan tab let it search if it shows click on it to get connected

other way is...
if u know the ip of server or name of computer hosting the server 
write in console 
connect <ip>
or 
connect <compu name>

keep fraggin!!!!
__________
congs !!! finally the thread is STICKY


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Thanx bro... And all the best for the Proggy.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## csczero (Dec 11, 2006)

*C.S trouble!! Shoot it*

Hi guys,

          Lately i applied a patch to c.s 1.6 for playing online now i found that the sniper doesn't zoom immediatly when i right click !! Is there any way to reduce zooming time????And i am not talking abt the mp_zoomsensitivity many ppl sugeest me this when i ask them.


               Also when i play online servers there is no vibration of screen of gun recoil. i mean not the gun recoil but the screen vibration is turned off.how do turn off those vibrations???

Also can any1 suggest a good gaming mouse for cs 1.6.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: C.S trouble!! Shoot it*

*Before any user posts any comment/reply please use this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841 * , its a sticky so look b4 u post its not tat tough either.

========================================================== * Please DO NOT post here, use the link above * Follow sensible rules...

Reporting to Moderators abt it.


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ashu i dont htink his query has been answered thru out.....

@csczero....

gud ur name suggest that u r in the game....

now .... regarding to ur query
its clear that u r illegitimate online player..... and so u must be experiencing real gud lag.... so it quite usual for zoomin to take place with some lag....

also the zooming time is the property a server can only set ... u cant..... other wise u will remove the recoil and use it like a scout ...bang and down

ur second query .... i m unable to understand......what is screen vibration...??? out of knowledge


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

I guess he means tat wen he shoots from a high powered gun, the screen shud shake (like it shakes wen a bomb explodes..)


----------



## mukul (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i think u mean... recoil 
it should recoil irrespective of server 
i dont know why has that happening with u


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul, hey bro its so nice to see u reply in this thread adn keep it runnin'  I really am thankful to u.

Now Mukul, onto sum serious stuff, i hv heard a lot abt mods and jus Mods for CS1.6 so tell me are these mods available for single player as well or jus for lan?? I mean say, if i wanna install a particular mod jus for offline gameplay (single user with AI T's and CT's) can i do so? 

Also, tell me wat are the famous mods yar, i realy dnt hv any idea,jus wanna try it for offline experience...(i currently hv zbots installed givn by u)

Thoda simple explaination dena yar.. 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mukul (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

try amxmodx .... these are gud!!!
__________
and yes these mods are available for offline play , u can install them and enjoy them...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Thanx mukul yaar..  Any site or link to d/load them.. please...(i knw u are the boss wen it comes to CS) 

BTW, will this AMXMODX hamper or conflict with the already installed Zbots??


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mukul (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

www.amxmodx.org/downloads.php 

some mods that i ve used and found useful:

1.AMX-MOD-X
user friendly admin mod 
it even allows you to write your own scripts with its own small scripting language

2.ADMIN mods
not better than amxmods though.... their function is same.....but these are bit cumbersome to use

3.ClanMod 
It is a tool for Half-Life modifications like Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Front Line Force, Deathmatch Classic or Team Fortress Classic which helps administrating server with minimal usage of console commands.  It is old and no longer supported. NOone uses this any more... i m tellin for knowledge sake

4.StatsMe 
(CS Stats)

Leave logs from all weapons (shots, hits on different parts of body, hs, kills, tks). Announce various events. F.e.: NormalKill, HeadshotKill, KnifeKill, MonsterKill, Planting the bomb, Bomb counting down, Bomb defusing success/failure, Bomb droping/pick up. Announce score and best players in various categories at the end of each round.......very gud....i find it useful...u will like it too

5.metamod....never used it ...but only knew the name


----------



## mazy (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

please help me  im playing cs online give me some cheats for ammunation, life etc.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Bro if u play online (on servers) then the admins (the ppl who run the server) will not let u Cheat on their server and let u hv Unlimited life and/or ammo. COz u will get B@nn3d (banned) b4 u try to do this.

its not like Unreal or Doom tat u can type "givallammo" and "godmode" commands and then u can frag happily, coz for u to play real CS, u will hv to learn and earn ........... (experience, i mean..lol..)


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Half life 2 co-oprative multiplayer mod is out, chk for it on filefront.


----------



## mazy (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

then please how can i shot somebody through the wall


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^

you just have to guess the position of the person behind a wall or any object and fire your weapon, if you are lucky and skilled enough you will surely get him or do a lot of damage atleast.

mind you only rifles, machine gun and nighthawk are capable of making wall shots.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Shooting through walls---called as spanning...Most skilled online players are very good at it. They know most probable positions of each oponents nd also they knew all the weak spots of the walls or doors. (eg-wooden doors are easy to penetrate) nd even one can damage oponents standing on our next floor by shooting upwards. Spectate any good player to leard every tricks nd skills.
__________
Shooting through walls---called as spanning...Most skilled online players are very good at it. They know most probable positions of each oponents nd also they knew all the weak spots of the walls or doors. (eg-wooden doors are easy to penetrate) nd even one can damage oponents standing on our next floor by shooting upwards. Spectate any good player to leard every tricks nd skills.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

just got hl2... late i know... 
okay, problem is that im in the route kanal, after the puzzle part, where freeman has to put a couple of bricks on a see-saw nd get off it... i cleared that part... im stuck in the tunnel after that... read a couple of walkthroughs, but this particular railroad helper room, this guy is supposed to be attacked by some creatures and i gotta save him... but when i get to the room, he duznt budge... he just stays there and duznt even talk wen i press the use key at him... and theres no exit frm that room... need help...
thanks....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

is there any ai disabled displayed on the screen. If, then enter console by pressing ~
then type
ai disable_0
press enter nd try again.


----------



## ToxicSerpentz (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i've seen some really cool cs videos and they do some really crazy stuff in it. i wanted to know if it actually can be done.
this guy throws a grenade on the ground, and when it explodes, he uses it to launch himself upwards and kills the other guy.
???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

seen nd done similar stuffs in Q3 nd UT but never seen or done in CS. In CS even a single grenade blast will make fatal damage nd well be left with only a few health points. And also while jumping we have the worst aim nd so it seems useless to do such things. Just expreesed my points. Dun know the real deal as Ive never seen/done it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Toxic
Any link for tat kind of video? 



@ aravind
Yup, i agree with u...


----------



## hash!! (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@arvind... thanks dude... the ai_disable ddnt quite work... but some random command line in the ai_debug thing did...


----------



## aquamatrix (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i am not sure but i have seen a video in which a guy standing on A long (in dust2 map) uses a HE nade to jump to the base. 

the trick as it is said to be is to jump when the grenade is about to explode.
i have tried it myself but no success at all  .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Guys,
1.) wat are bunnyhop maps and 

2.) Do DM (death match maps ) for CS1.6 need any other kind of patch for its running or i jus hv to install the map (i knw the procedure to install a map) 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## mukul (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				ToxicSerpentz said:
			
		

> i've seen some really cool cs videos and they do some really crazy stuff in it. i wanted to know if it actually can be done.
> this guy throws a grenade on the ground, and when it explodes, he uses it to launch himself upwards and kills the other guy.
> ???



ya this is true/...... ihave tested it....

its called boosting in cs terminology


----------



## phoenix07 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guyz can any1 tell me the map name. I hav seen it in a lot of competition videos. it is a bomb planting defusing map. it has a l0t of boxes. it is the one present in 1 of the first scenes in ruination video where a guy takes out 4 ppl with clarion in a strt line.

Another thing is how can i record the entire cs game and not just the particular view i am spectating so i can capture a shot from any angle?

And why do the patches increase zoom time of snipers. the right click has to be held for a long long time before i watch in the scope of the sniper.Is there any way to reduce it back to normal.

Are zbots better or Podbots and can i install podbots on the zbot version.

I just can't seem to get to install csdm, lot of crashes. So i just wanted to confirm if it gets installed on zbot properly.

and sorry if i posted in a wrong place i am new to this forum.


----------



## aquamatrix (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

de_cpl_mill


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				phoenix07 said:
			
		

> guyz can any1 tell me the map name. I hav seen it in a lot of competition videos. it is a bomb planting defusing map. it has a l0t of boxes. it is the one present in 1 of the first scenes in ruination video where a guy takes out 4 ppl with clarion in a strt line.
> 
> Another thing is how can i record the entire cs game and not just the particular view i am spectating so i can capture a shot from any angle?
> 
> ...


 


U hv posted in the absolutely correct section and thank u for not creating a new thread for this topic as this is the best place for ur answers. So here ur answering session goes : lol...

1.) Map already answered by Aqua (thanx bro, i will try tat out too) 

2.) For the recording part, i think *Mukul* will answer tat wen he is around.

3.) Zbots are better than podbots coz zbots are ripped from CS-CZ so they are much more tactical and hv better AI (artificial intelligence) simply to say they react better than any bots available (only for CS 1.6, if u are playing tat)

4.) for csdm, jus try to install it first without the zbots and then post ur results.

*NOTE: *Its better to create a backup copy of ur Cstrike folder after a fresh install as if u do any modifications in it (like adding bots, files or other things) and if any thing goes hay--wire, u can always delete that Modified Cstrike folder and use the original (backup) fresh installed copy tat u hv created as back, by doin this, will save u time and especially ur patience by goin thru the unstallation of CS again and again.. 

*Happy New year 2007 to all guys related to this thread and to this Forum too*


*Cheers n e-peace......*


----------



## phoenix07 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Thanks aqua nd ashu. but i hit another snag. when i downloaded the map cpl_mill. when i try to start a server with it it says wrong version number. i downloaded loads of other maps but got this error first time.

any solution???


thanx for info abt bots and i got to work them fine with csdm as well.

Now can any1 plz answer abt the recording part.


----------



## mukul (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				phoenix07 said:
			
		

> guyz can any1 tell me the map name. I hav seen it in a lot of competition videos. it is a bomb planting defusing map. it has a l0t of boxes. it is the one present in 1 of the first scenes in ruination video where a guy takes out 4 ppl with clarion in a strt line.
> 
> Another thing is how can i record the entire cs game and not just the particular view i am spectating so i can capture a shot from any angle?
> 
> ...




I think i can answer whole of that,.....

1. de_cpl_mill
this is one of my favs..... its not a official steam map bt a map created specially for a tourni of international repute.
download link: 
www.cstrike-planet.com/maps/971

2.u can recorrd the whole game all players and different viewpoints using HLTV. Its there in the steam installation directory..... there is a help file with it too.  read it and use....its simple to use.... if u face any probs tell me more...

3. zooming and patching are totally unrelated ..... thats ur mouse fault probably.... serious gamer would think of changin its bit this time

4.definitely Zbots are better.Ashu told u vry correctly.

5.this is definitely the right forum


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Mukul,

Wah! Kya reply hai ..lol


----------



## hash!! (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

does the hl2:dm come wid the main setup or am i supposed to download it or buy it alag se??
cuz i remeber havin it on my pc, but then, i had to format it sometime back... so i really wanna find the original hl2:dm...
i downloaded some mod called the hl2dm pro... it sucks... theres massive lag and it seems too irritating...


----------



## CyCo (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@phoenix07 .. 

for recording , u will have 2 use HLTV . .for which u will need a dedicated server .. 

as the other people are asking about nading urself to jump higher , or even shooting the player standing on top of u .. i think that was possible only in the versions before 1.5 ... 

as for bunnyhopping (jumping instead of walking continously .. ), the last instance was 1.5 , as in 1.6+ u sort of have to wait for a second when u jump down .. so no more of that !!


----------



## KoRn (Jan 13, 2007)

*creating ur own cs server online*

hi guys,its been a while now....anyways i got cs 1.6 version 2797 in my pc with steam.It obviously came bundled with hlds(half life dedicated server).So wat i did was download steam...then i created my own server from hlds and checked its status.It displayed that only a single map was there in my map cycle.so wat i i did was open cs and check the server list in asia...but my map wasnt displayed!!i refreshed a 1000 times literally but nopes!!so wat do i do guys please do give me a step by step process of uploading or hosting ur own cs server....thanx and take care...do pm me or contact me in my id chow1923@yahoo.co.in ASAP its kinda urgent guys...


----------



## KoRn (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

its called spamming....anyways thru doors and thin walls possible with a few tries but thru floors and thick walls like in dust 2 and aztec...ummm i think u need a year of practice...check out wcg masters.....the best and most easy map for spamming..de_nuke...voila #1...anyways keep on postinG..hey ashu wassup long time rite!!??remember me??!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

maybe Hamachi might help.

here's a link to CS+Hamachi


----------



## KoRn (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

hey s 18000 rpm,hamachi sounds gr8!! downloaded it and configured it.hey the hamachi connection is displayed in my network places!!so sud i set the hamachi ip add in the properties of hamachi...ie the tcp/ip or shud i leave it blank?!anyways w8ing for tomorrow will try it out with 1 fren....so wat i do is...tell him to d/l and create a himachi id and den he shud see my himachi id displaye after searching in his list.if dats done den its done??! wow gr8.den i he just searches in his lan and finds my cs serevr>?!

thanx dude!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

no need for configuring IP & all in Hamachi.
if you have third party Firewall (such as ZoneAlarm, comodo), configure them to allow the connection.


----------



## KoRn (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

hey!1 yesterday i did add my himachi ip in the tcp/ip address thing in my network places...i hope dat does not effect the settings.Anyways 2day tried connecting to himachi server but "NO" did not work it displayed dat my "firewall" shud allow it...i have no such firewall apart from windows...and i disabled dat from the himachi connection advanced settings.it even prompted to allow the UDP or sumthin like dat to allow himachi to connect i did all dat but still the problem persists.....i have nod32 disabled 2...please do help me fast!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

its working for me.

i did not do anything in "Network Connections" folder. (with TCP/IP).

& i got logged in & also created a Network.

did you d/l it from this page ->*hamachi.cc/download/list.php .

in this page there are some pictorial representation, might help (for installation).

& in TCP/IP properties window select "Obtain IP addrs. & DNS servers addrs. automatically" as shown in pic.
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/4236/hamrk5.th.jpg


----------



## KoRn (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

hey do u play cs??maybe we can catch up now...all u need is my ip rite??lets play ull b the first 1 il try himachi with.himachi is workin now i set the tcip connection to automatically detect?/can i play other games like nfsu,fifa with himachi??please do reply instantly or give me ur cell number we can play rite now if u want to....c ya take care


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

all you have to do is, give your hamachi Network name (the one you've created).

just to check, click on the /\ icon (create or join network) & enter this==> *s18000rpm*<== & password ==>*12345*<==.

see if it works. or you create a network & give me the name/passwrd.

oh sorry man, i dont have CS, nfs u/u2 or FIFA. right now only  Colin McRae 2005 & F1 '99-'02
__________
here is Hamachi's CS network.
Net/name: HGI - CS 1.6
Pass: hamachi-games

in this page=> Hamachi-Games, select the game, then under * Hamachi network:*, you are provided with the network & passwrd details.


----------



## KoRn (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

hey the cs server u gave me is full its got 16 playres....i added u to my network check it its chow....by the way...c u


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

yup its showing. but its OffLine


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: creating ur own cs server online*

* Please Please follow this ---> * *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841

Pleae do not post it here....... Its A request...........


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

oops sorry ashu888.


----------



## hash!! (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ohkk.... the dumb hl2 spazzedness has happened again....
im at the lighthouse, after destroyin the huge craft from its top, im supposed to go down, and this guy waitin there is supposed to open some secret door or sumthn for me... but this dude just spazzes off... he keeps sayin "gotta get u outta here dr. freeman... blah blah" but he duznt budge... tried ai_disable and random commands...
help? anybody?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

s18000 & Korn

Hey hey guys, even im interested to play with u guys, I hv CS 1.6, CS-CZ as well as FIFA 2007, tell me how to go abt it using hamachi,

Shud i d/load the same Hamachi s/ware from the pictorial representation given by s18000 ??? Hey reply bro...


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

yeah. just d/l the s/w from *hamachi.cc/download/list.php & create a network or join the one created by @korn, network name ==>chow<==


----------



## KoRn (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey ashu u know wat WHO NEEDS HIMACHI....u can directly join my game ie Cs1.6...just entrer connect 172.16.10.15 in ur console...der ur done but u have to tell me wat time and all if it lags den we use himachi alrite....do mail me chow1923@yahoo.co.in


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ korn 

Hey sorry to reply to u so late man, i was busy with college, will surely let u knw here wen i can play it online. Maybe i guess on sunday, but will fianlly tell u here. .


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## KoRn (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

call me..its better ok...gave u my number rite!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Where to download free weapons packs & skins for bot?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Cool

www.fpsbanana.com
and
www.cstrike-planet.com


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys when is the second episode of halflife coming out...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Any more sites to download maps,skins etc.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Bro those are enough, i myself d/loaded stuff to approx, 600 MB 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ashu888 thanks for the sites.But i have some probs in installing c4 skins,weapons skins.I downloaded a bomb skin & it has 3 mdl files & 1 txt,where to put it?Also I downloaded m4ai skin but when the game shows allocating resources & after that it comes to main menu.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ cool, to use ur bomb skins, jus place all the 3 mdl (model files) in Cstike>models folder.

For the weapon skin,there are sum problems in sum skins for weapons wich makes the game crash onto the main menu. For tat jus d/load another weapon skin (make sure its for the correct CS i.e: CS:S or CS1.6 or CS-CZ) and place the files in ur models folder.

BTW wich CS ae u playing ??


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I am playing CS:CZ.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi friends.My counter stike is not working.When i load any custom games the pc hangs just when the parsing game info
dialog box is about to complete.I tried reinstalling it but it did not help.I yesterday installed the autopatcher which was given in digit DVD this
month.Could the problem be due to autopatcher?I use counter strike:condition zero.Also some times when playing cs the pc restarts or there is a warning that czero.exe has encountered a problem & needs to be closed.


----------



## kirangp (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey,
          Does anybody know how to increase the latency while playing online???I can hardly play on 1-2 servers...My CS version is 1.6.....


----------



## mukul (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hmmm ... after a lot of days .... cs thread ....


@kirangp
i have posted this thing before . read my posts... 
if u say i will post it again....

@coolg5
gud name... G5 is a vry gud and sensitive mouse for CS players and hardcore gamers.... Now ur problem
Go to regedit ... after uninstalling ur cs... then find as many entries as u can with keyword "cs" or "czero" ...delte all keys and reinstall.... bang and bingo

keep fragging >>>>

G.o.Ds||Bappa


----------



## Ambar (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ppl i had purchased a original copy of CS1.6 lately ="counter strike 1 anthology".
allwent well after the first installation.when i checked in the new game option in the menu the was one option for adding CPU players..as the box said ="official CS bot for online simulation".Now after one week when today i checked the new game option the add bot thing has simply vanished ,im also not able to add bots through the console.the game works superb online wid no probs and is up to date.there is no such problem with CS:CZ or CS source.plz help(the game is up to date!)
im creating a new thread for this prob as i dont think itll get the proper response herer!


----------



## mukul (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

y dont u reinstall the program..... tell me more ab2 it

i think u have added mods in ur cs 1.6 that change the menu.....

better if u return to ur original mod....

find liblist.gam in the cstrike ... open it in notepad and make dll file point to folder    dlls\mp.dll             

all i know ab2 is non steam ..becoz i m using it. i think the same works for steam also ....waise be cs mods are vry the same .....


better post ur liblist.gam contents.
__________
and u must post the cs related requests nd questions here only....


----------



## Ambar (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				mukul said:
			
		

> y dont u reinstall the program..... tell me more ab2 it
> 
> i think u have added mods in ur cs 1.6 that change the menu.....
> 
> ...



ihavent used any mods with CS on my comp...the conyents of the .gam file r:


game "Counter-Strike"
url_info "www.counter-strike.net"
url_dl ""
version "1.6"
size "184000000"
svonly "0"
secure "1"
type "multiplayer_only"
cldll "1" 
hlversion "1111"
nomodels "1"
nohimodel "1"
mpentity "info_player_start"
gamedll "dlls\mp.dll"
gamedll_linux "dlls/cs_i386.so"
trainmap "tr_1"

also tried reinstalling but that also is not hlpin!


----------



## kirangp (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Ambar 
            Hey dude...CS Official bots were just added only when they were in Beta version for CS v1.6...after that they were removed...Now it is a sole property of Counter Strike-Condition Zero...So if u want to play with bots I guess u have to install it from scratch & dont update it online...If u update or play online then u cant play with bots...Or even better is u can have 2 installations...one for online play & one for offline play with bots...Otherwise u can play in Condition Zero or Source using bots


----------



## Ambar (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

thankx fr ur reply.....im using the steam ver so i dont think i can have 2 copies at the same time.also i had written to steam support to they replied around after 2 weeks and are saying the cs 1.6 never had the bot option available :O( ..lol....so i have to do without it or use third party bots!


----------



## kirangp (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Amber    well I had played with the bots in 1.6 when it was in beta stage...long time back in steam...Was pretty much impressed by it..But now they have removed it..ANywayz,even after havin Source & Condition Zero u still playin CS 1.6???...lolz


----------



## Ambar (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				kirangp said:
			
		

> @ Amber    well I had played with the bots in 1.6 when it was in beta stage...long time back in steam...Was pretty much impressed by it..But now they have removed it..ANywayz,even after havin Source & Condition Zero u still playin CS 1.6???...lolz



dude i dont think any cs can match the caliber of cs 1.6!!! ....not even source (beinf a bit slow in game play)..and CZ ...looks like  a pimped up version of cs 1.6 lacking in some of the features of 1.6!!!!
and more over cs 1.6 is used in each and every tourni' these days!!!! why??
well u knw why! its light on the sys and a great classic!!


----------



## kirangp (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Ambar
             what u say is true...CS 1.6 is a classic..Lol even I use 1.6 itself & even I am lazy to download 4.4 Gb worth of Source thru steam..That and many others are sittin happily in not installed area of steam...


----------



## kirangp (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey Fellows tell me some good CS 1.6 servers with low pings...I know fragshack,V street & one Reliance server...they run 24/7...But the problem is that they play the same maps throughout the day...Do tell the ips of some foreign servers with low pings where they have variety in maps


----------



## Ambar (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				kirangp said:
			
		

> Hey Fellows tell me some good CS 1.6 servers with low pings...I know fragshack,V street & one Reliance server...they run 24/7...But the problem is that they play the same maps throughout the day...Do tell the ips of some foreign servers with low pings where they have variety in maps



dude u wont get low pings on foreign servers unless until u get a good conn......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hello to all cs fraggers.I want to know does any one know how to create cs cz maps?


----------



## KoRn (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

use amd mod x....google it..u do need experience and knowledge though.

Hey ashu wassup man...sorry cant post and help the thread regularly...busy wit exams and all.Happy bout the thread flourishing with posts and all.Keep 'em coming.
BTW:who said 1.6 sucks??!!!


----------



## VirtualV (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

whatever happened to steam???!

the pings have risen up suddenly (as in since the past 4 weeks..lol)
and they don't seem to have any intentions of going back to normal!

i figured that MTNL people ping badly to AIRTEL and SIFY and vice versa.
and MTNL people have started having ping issues with steam too!
(v-street and fragshack servers have a higher ping than cn, my, sg, tw and american servers! ..eeek!)

do we have a solution to this problem, or do we wait for MTNL to make things right, while we waste away our precious gaming time!

cheers!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Korn i am a complete newbie.I do not have any experience in designing maps.Plz point me to some web resources.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				VirtualV said:
			
		

> whatever happened to steam???!
> 
> the pings have risen up suddenly (as in since the past 4 weeks..lol)
> and they don't seem to have any intentions of going back to normal!
> ...



Even BSNL is having the same issues..but it goes on for a day & afterwards I get normal pings of 80-100 on Fragshack...But it still sux compared to Tata Indicom...I have seen them getting 10-20...BSNL pings totally sux in gaming department.Foreign servers r truly out of question as I tried...all with pings above 300..I cud find 2 singapore servers & 3-4 hongkong servers where I get around 150...


----------



## Ambar (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ppl the pings on fragshck are skyrocketin......today the pings were like 200 to 300 ms....lol......this is ridiculous!


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

has anyone played the rats type of maps oncs? they're really interesting. by the way, i've heard something about an add-on called pod-bot. what's it about?


----------



## Ambar (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				ayushsobti said:
			
		

> has anyone played the rats type of maps oncs? they're really interesting. by the way, i've heard something about an add-on called pod-bot. what's it about?



ya i have played rats...its like u become the size of rats....itz fun to play....and ya pod bot is a external bot utility for cs 1.6!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^

Yup, pod bots as well as Zbots are bots for CS 1.6


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

what is podbots or Zbots used for?


----------



## Ambar (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> what is podbots or Zbots used for?



in condition zero u have the official valve cs bots....but u dont have em in CS 1.6 or 1.5 so pod bots,zbots,epodpots,etc...are used for inserting bots there!!!


----------



## crusader77 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Ive been havin a problem with D3d and Czero.. Whenever i change to d3d it exits to the desktop and says not compatible and starts in  Software mode.. I can play in openGl but not in  Direct3d ??!  Ive got a  Radeon 9600 PRO card.
With opengl i get a decent frame rate but the mouse lags and the mouse movement is not smooth .. i tried mouse filter, sensitivity... still no difference..
Is there any patch for  condition zero ?  what do i do about the d3d problem?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@crusader77
My 7600GT even won't run CS CZ on D3D.
I think only older cards like voodoo etc can run it on D3D.


----------



## Ambar (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @crusader77
> My 7600GT even won't run CS CZ on D3D.
> I think only older cards like voodoo etc can run it on D3D.




it wont run in D3D mode coz u dont hav ethe latest steam version...(or u have the pirated one)...get the latest steam one and update it...all will go well!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys i installed hamachi as i wanted to play cs1.6 n condition zero with my friend. bt im not been able to connect to server using it.
can ne1 xplain how to connect using hamachi to cs.

guys i installed hamachi as i wanted to play cs1.6 n condition zero with my friend. bt im not been able to connect to server using it.
can ne1 xplain how to connect using hamachi to cs.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

once u n ur friend install hamachi, it shows up as a local area network connection. u and he have to simply configure your ips in a way that you are connected on lan (eg. u take 10.100.8.1 and ur frined takes 10.100.8.2). after that anyone of u host the game and the other clicks on find servers-->lan and u can join. or alternatively, press ~ in the in-game menu and type connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (ur friend's ip). this will obvoiusly work onnly when u r on the net coz hamachi only shows up as lan but is not actually lan. u must also have decent net speeds


----------



## Beckham_101 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I searchg a strategy..real time strategy..Or online football manager...


----------



## csczero (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ok ..... then why did u post in cs thread ....dumbo!!

btw why the hell poll closed


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@csczero: Please mind your language.

As far as the poll is concerned, it ws to find out if the thread should be made a sticky or not. Now that the thread IS a sticky, the poll has served it's purpose.


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

which maps are really boooooooooooooooooring?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well i din have the time to go thro all the pages.. but do any of u make cs maps.. cos i do and i would like to get some help from ppl as am in the process of making a map that will be based on dust 2


----------



## Stalker (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^i had tried once, but its pretty tough....making Q3 maps was simple

try *www.superjer.com/learn.php


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^Can the mentioned software make maps for counter strike:condition zero.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guyz im playng extreme level of cs 1.6 n half way dwn.bt my xams r apprachng n im so addictd to game that i kno if i don delet it ill f**k my xams.

i want 2 dlet d game bt i don want to start frm beginning wen i play agn either.

i want 2 save my setng files so dat i can resume frm dat stage only frm wer i lft..

can u guide wch files r 2 b backd up 4 dis?


----------



## xenon (May 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey!!!
I've downloaded this fusion pack for cs1.6..... But the problem is i don't know how to install it..... 
PLzzz guyzzz ...... help me out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aryansharma (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Guys Plz Plz Plz Help Me .


Plz Tell Me How To Create Server Of Cs1.6.


I Beg You.

I Have Been Trying This For 6 Months But Cant Get It.


I Am Not Able To Play Even Using Hamachi.


Plz Help Me



Its A Request.


----------



## Ambar (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

first if u and the guy u wanna play wid should have the same cs1.6 version...then if u need to run the game through hamachi...turn on hamachi...then start a new game after the server is created ...goto console and type sv_lan 0..and ask ur friend to join should work now....same applys to the ded server!
have phun!


----------



## aryansharma (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

still not working !!!!


----------



## mukul (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				aryansharma said:
			
		

> Guys Plz Plz Plz Help Me .
> 
> 
> Plz Tell Me How To Create Server Of Cs1.6.
> ...




firstly u should read the post if the same query has not been discussed earlier

i have pasted a full tutorial of this.... earlier ..go thru my earlier posts....

note: i hope u r nt behind a corporate firewall or a proxy that has closed all gaming p[orts.... so then u first have to forward ur port before u create a server



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> guyz im playng extreme level of cs 1.6 n half way dwn.bt my xams r apprachng n im so addictd to game that i kno if i don delet it ill f**k my xams.
> 
> i want 2 dlet d game bt i don want to start frm beginning wen i play agn either.
> 
> ...



may be i m late in replyin .. but i can tell this to u for future... 

just save ur cstrike folder... in the installation... (for cs:cz)

and for cs1.6 save all .cfg files.... 

keep fraggin!!!


----------



## aryansharma (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

cant find it 

plz help me


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				aryansharma said:
			
		

> Guys Plz Plz Plz Help Me .
> 
> 
> Plz Tell Me How To Create Server Of Cs1.6.
> ...



firstly what ISP do u have? if you or ur frnd are using BSNL(256UL) please forget hosting the server.. the upload speed in bsnl is only about 4-8 kb at max i know it s*x badly.. if u use airtel then first go to no-ip.biz and get urself a domain .. and follow the instructions on that site.. download the software given there.. now go to start->programs->C.S 1.6->Start a Dedicated Server

moslty if use airtel ul get the 192.168.1.1 or ur local lan IP mostly.. ignore that and give ur friend the userid.no-ip.biz it shld work..

if ur using a cable internet mostly ul have static IP in this case just give ur IP to him 

for himachi..

download himachi.. both u and ur frnd shld have it.. there create a network.. give the user id and pass to ur frnd also.. let him join the network.. now either one of u host the server and in CS go to find servers->favorites->add server and add the Virtual IP u get in himachi..


----------



## mukul (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> firstly what ISP do u have? if you or ur frnd are using BSNL(256UL) please forget hosting the server.. the upload speed in bsnl is only about 4-8 kb at max i know it s*x badly.. if u use airtel then first go to no-ip.biz and get urself a domain .. and follow the instructions on that site.. download the software given there.. now go to start->programs->C.S 1.6->Start a Dedicated Server
> 
> moslty if use airtel ul get the 192.168.1.1 or ur local lan IP mostly.. ignore that and give ur friend the userid.no-ip.biz it shld work..
> 
> ...



you are utterly wrong. ... i have played with ashu and some others..... from this forum only.... and i made the srver ...i had 256UL....we got ping of 30-60...

play was decent except for lack of players...


----------



## KoRn (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

1st of all a LOUD hi to all the cs fans on this thread who have kept it alive and fragging...was busy all this while so cudnt post......


hey mukul even i started using himachi and added some servers..i mean networks i got from google..most of dem were full so i cud'nt join..anyways all i have to do for himachi is create a server(LAN)...tell my fren to join my n/w and den when he searches on lan he'll find me??me and my fren use the connect+ip feature to play but it only works on our net connection(cable)....so do u guys create andy himachi networks???i wanna join man...ill bring some frens along too.BTW my himachi network is chow1923 and the password is pawn     

do reply or mail me chow1923@yahoo.co.in if u guys are interested to play on my server or if yall have  a running server.hey can a steam id come to use in himachi???if yes??how??


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hi all

can nyone tell me WCG is going to take place in Kolkata??

hi guyz.

i wanna start a new thread regardin abt counter strike 1.6 tips n tricks.

plz share all ur experiences there.


----------



## KoRn (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

does any1 have an answer for my question????



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> can nyone tell me WCG is going to take place in Kolkata??
> 
> ...





ummm....i think this flourishing thread is more than enough dont ya think...the tips and tricks can be posted here like we always do....why waste energy and all in a new thread....dis 1s fine and plus it involves ANYTHING related to cs...so ....this is more than enough dude...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				KoRn said:
			
		

> does any1 have an answer for my question????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
in the thread i hv created,its only for discussin strategies,gameplans n style of playin with different guns.its not for ny hardware or software discussions related to cs 1.6.

n i think,cs1.6 is such a huge craze ,u cant cover all things in just 1 thread.
nyway ,enjoy fragging


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey nyone of u regular with gotfrag.com??


----------



## Ambar (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> hey nyone of u regular with gotfrag.com??



me dood names bloodhawk!


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> me dood names bloodhawk!


 
hey is there ny match between PENTAGRAM G SHOCK n FNATIC.
oh man ,tht ll be some war.
really eager to hv the hltv recordin n povs if ny available.


----------



## mukul (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

me a regular visitor... 
i download videos and demos... 
not active in forums...  

there are many excellent demos of pentagram n fnatic ... check them out at gotfrag only ... 

go !!! go!!! go!!!


regardin starting of new thread i  think continue this one ... there is no need ...ask and discuss here whatever u want to


----------



## mukul (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

y there is no activity here ...


----------



## Ambar (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i dunno..coz there is nothing new going on except .......   INDIA(A+E) LOST TO PAKISTAN(HAVOCKS)     IN ESWC 2007 FINALS 1st ROUND


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

gr8 news for us, kolkata guys, tht WCG is takin place in our city this yr


----------



## Ambar (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya so much for WCG asia....lets hope that WCG is better managed!!!


----------



## mukul (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya ...havocs awper was awesome... check out the demos if available at gotfrag



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> i dunno..coz there is nothing new going on except .......   INDIA(A+E) LOST TO PAKISTAN(HAVOCKS)     IN ESWC 2007 FINALS 1st ROUND



nothin new... u must be vigilant enough ...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey guys,which team do u think gonna win wcg this yr??


----------



## Ambar (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dood pentagram won ESWC yesterday......so lets hope they are the best bet..and ya teams like fnatic,sk,nipand noa...shudnt be left out!!


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> dood pentagram won ESWC yesterday......so lets hope they are the best bet..and ya teams like fnatic,sk,nipand noa...shudnt be left out!!


 
dude as far as i know,PENTAGRAM GSHOCK won WSVG n WCG in 2006.
ESWC final was between FNATIC n MIBR.
MIBR won.


----------



## paid (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Where can I download more Condition Zero Deleted Scenes maps in Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

get an original counterstrike cd for rs 499/- n enjoy


----------



## Ambar (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				paid said:
			
		

> Where can I download more Condition Zero Deleted Scenes maps in Counter Strike 1.6



@paid
umm ....would u clarify ur question?? 

@bullzi
ummmm..i thik pentagram won!!...check out this link>>

*www.v-street.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=1


----------



## mukul (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

yes ... pgs won it (the ESWC)....defeated NOA in the final ....awesome match tha ....luk out for there nuke match .... phodu match tha ...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

errr... i posted results of 2006 .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Can I play CS:S on hamachi with guys having CS:CZ or CS 1.6?


----------



## Ambar (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Can I play CS:S on hamachi with guys having CS:CZ or CS 1.6?



nope dood tht not possible even in my dreams ..dont noe bout urs!!  ...tht bcoz..the engines and the files used by the three are totally diff!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I was just confirming it


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

can i play CS:CZ with another guy who has CS:CZ using hamachi over a 256kbps connection? will it work fine?


----------



## mukul (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

yes it will ....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Everyone, 
Hey wats the scene goin on here guys  i know i hv joined this thread after ages, so im a bit out of grasp abt the happenings goin on here, do post abt wich topic is this discussion goin on...I guess its abt the WCG..

I will surely answer all the possible querries along with my buddy... Mukul 



@ Mukul,
Hey buddy, hope u doin gr8, sorry to join in so late (being the creator of this thread), was a bit busy with my Engineering schedules and then went on a vacation.. Hope u doin gr8 and *My Hello to all the members connected to this thread of CS *.
Hey bro, any more plans to play CS1.6 online the way we did a long time back.. online?? Do reply.. 


*@ Arsenal_gunner,*
Hey !! Nice metting u too buddy, im an Arsenal Fan too, its sad Titi (Thierry Henry) left *"The Emirates"* for Barca Land....but never mind, we are still a formidable force to be reckon with along with new signing of Da Silva and another LEft back (i guess if im not wrong) from Auxerre 



*@ Paid*
Buddy, u can check out www.fpsbanana.com or www.cstrike-planet.com for ur Maps, they hv got plenty of them.. 


Cheers n e-peace...
As always..
ashu...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *@ Arsenal_gunner,*
> Hey !! Nice metting u too buddy, im an Arsenal Fan too, its sad Titi (Thierry Henry) left *"The Emirates"* for Barca Land....but never mind, we are still a formidable force to be reckon with along with new signing of Da Silva and another LEft back (i guess if im not wrong) from Auxerre


I am vimal_mehrotra with new id

Why dont you hang out here? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44414


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Vimal a.k.a Gunner,

Ohh yaa i remember u bro, nice meeting u again


----------



## mukul (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey ashu ... nice u joined bro .... again ... 

i m irregular too ... hats off to ambar n gunner ... they r makin it at pace...


----------



## Ambar (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey any of u guys here go to area51 in dealhi (hauz khas)....if so ..we can meeet up someday and have some fraggin sessions!!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well, i go daily to hauz khas. can u gaive the exact address of area51


----------



## Ambar (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

its in the SDA shoppinjg complex exactly opposite to IIT gate no. 1.....when in the shopping complex ask the shopkeepers opposite to rainbows for area51...;


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey Experts, 

now i have downloaded CS 1.6 n its 19th Patch now i have installed both now tell me Do i install all patches to play online. 

And before u say check previous posts so i can't coz its a lot Confusion. Plz tell me wat to do nxt to play with Indians ??

Plz i m dieing to play this game

Y people kick me out of CS 1.6 coz of High Ping ??? Will any1 tell me the solution ???????


----------



## Ambar (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

first of all if u want to play with the main indian cs gamers then u wont be able to do it with the pirated cs..for this ull have to get the Counter Strike Anthology pack for 500 bucks..

and u get kiked for high ping becoz..when ur playing at a very high ping u appear to be framing for other ppl(umm more like teleporting from here to there).A ping of anything above 70 is bad. 

And ya the patch thing depends on ..on which server do u wanna play..as of my knowledge most cracked servers in INDIA run patch V26....though the latest one is V29...very few servers currently use it...in order to get the indian servers...change the filter settings in the cs server browser and make the following changes>>

Ping> <150
Location> Asia
VAC >Not Secure

an your done....if u wanna play then only play on servers with ping less than 50...we have around 20 leagal servers running in india...goto to
 *www.game-monitor.com. ...for the listing....and i must ask which ISP ur using coz ur pings greatly depend on the ISP....exatt is the most prefered one becoz 80 % of the servers run on exatt..so u get a ping on max 30 in delhi and if ur in mumbai....... u get a ping of not more than 10!!!! ......so if u have a ISP with routing through exatt..then its better to go fr the original pack...itz worth it....

happy fraggin!


----------



## chesss (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Is there any map for rwo players for xondition zero/ Me and my buddy are playing over lan these days, but most maps are just too big for 2 players.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ U can add bots if u want, maybe tat will assist u...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

noone has ny queries abt watching demoes,usage of assault rifles/awps,nades n flashes??!!


----------



## Ambar (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dood u can try downloading ...the following maps..

awp_india
32_aztecworld
aim_headshot(ausm map)
aim_map_3d
aim_map_usp
aim_map_glock
aim_sk_ak-colt...and the list goes on


----------



## mukul (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ambar ...........latest patch is v31 ... but its not in english yet ... 

i think for playing on cracked servers u better use v21 ..... with CD(cheating death) cracked servers require that ... better create ur own server in india ... if u have a decent upload speed of around 256kbps and download speed of 512kbps.... while playin turn off all net related apps.... n most importantly firewall

and bullzi ..... related to demos ...how can i record voices that we speak on mic and the team messages while i m playin ......when i m recording a demo ...

does neone here is into serious gaming ... ?? i mean have a clan ...participate in games... 

i will b willin to nswer ne queries... (ofcourse if i know ab2 it)


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Ambar thx for ur suggestion by the way i m from Delhi


----------



## Ambar (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dood im a serious CS player and have a proper clan.....have taken part in all major tourneys....and thanks for the info regarding v 31


----------



## mukul (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

u an assaulter ya an awper....

btw wats ur clan name ...?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Counter-Strike = Angry German Kid


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dood my nick is: *~blOO|)]-[awk<>...

clan name: not fixed...looking for a good one in delhi..but usuallyt play with..sync..punk5... made it to ESWC third round this time.. clan name =FAB5 etc.

and im an primarily awper.....secondary assualter.....i suck at knifing....

wht bout u any one frm del..someone here frm any well known clan?? 

and ya as for the hardware i use......

Microsoft Intelli Explorer 3.0
Razer mantis Control
Steel sound 5hv2...

whts the hardware u guys r using??


----------



## mukul (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

cool ....i m nt a pro gamer man 

i m jus studyin for btech in iit roorkee ... where we play on lan ... but i have a clan 

hardware i use:

x710 Bf mouse and logitech pro keyboard
headphone: just bought one ... its on its way to india.... logitech..but i donno the specs.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Counter-Strike = Angry German Kid



dood i have already watched the vid bout a dozen and it rockz like hell.........


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> can i play CS:CZ with another guy who has CS:CZ using hamachi over a 256kbps connection? will it work fine?


 yes you can play over hamachi LAN.

for instructions, ask Arsenal_Gunners


----------



## baccilus (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Counter-Strike = Angry German Kid


Is this for real or just acting? Is this what is called gaming addiction? Man, this is scary


----------



## Ambar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dood u gotta be kidding i almost got beaten up by my dad for watchin it over and over again!!!1


----------



## xbonez (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

its obviously not real. i wonder if anyone can go that crazy over a game. btw, CS does seem to load rather slowly on his comp. maybe he needs to upgrade his comp


----------



## Ambar (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya re ur rite.....moreover more than half of the stuff on youtube is staged...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*OMG


read the description of that video GUYS!!!!!!!* 



> In this version, by me, the AGK plays CS. Comments are most welcome.
> 
> *BTW The translation is wrong on purpose*. But many of you don't seem to have the brains to comprehend this extremely complicated fact.




that fat guy plays UT04 & is fake too, like Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Nothing is fake in AVGN,it is just acting.
In AGK, Translation is wrong and the kid plays UT2004.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i meant the Acting only


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey guys how create a server for CS for playing online game to invite my friends to play with me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^
Get hamachi and ask your friends to get it too.
Make your network and give the name and password to your friends.
When they have joined the network,you can host server.
To host 
Open CS
press ~ key and type *sv_lan 1 *in console,press enter
Click create server and fill the details.
When the server is created,your friends can see it in the LAN tab of find server box.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

anyone here for CS:S over hamachi???

with Arsenal_Gunners & me???


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^i'm on. just tell me the time and place


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

you have CS Source?

we play at anytime when we're online, so you tell us your timing.

sometimes we play from 12 to 2 in night.

====================
anyone CSS now.

in Hamachi join the network *BMW Counter Strike*.

PM me for password.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey u guys wanna play orogonal wala cs source...ot pirated....do tell time and place..me game


----------



## xbonez (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@s18000 : yup i've got CSS as well as hamachi installed and configured. i too play after 12 since my net is free after that. btw, how much data transfer takes place in playing CSS approx??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^dunno about data usage.

right now me, Arsenal... & tech Genius are goin to play.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@s18000rpm i am unavailable to configure and plz tell me how to join ur server plz


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

install Hamachi, then do as instructed in the pic.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/hamachi.JPG


type *BMW Counter Strike* in "Join Network" window & type the password (i'll PM you).


----------



## Chirag (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Anyone with CS 1.6??


----------



## Ambar (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

memmememmemememememememe


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Anyone with CS 1.6??



yes i am how to join u abd time plz


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

suggest some really nice MAPS for CSS.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@s18000rpm bro i have cs 1.6 and my friend having same cs and we connect to hamachi but in lan tab there is nothing show any server and i download non-steam but there is error occurring is steam file system failed


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

im on...
who wana play?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*There is an important step which host must perform in order to play CS on hamachi.*
Right click on a network member's name and click advanced.
In vpn alias box fill xxx.xxx.xxx.yyy
where the xxx are your hamachi ip's first 3 parts and yyy is your friend's last part.

Example
*img253.imageshack.us/img253/7842/captureyv5.jpg


Note-This must be done by the host to all the members of the network.When you are done hosting,leave the vpn alias field empty.

* A common problem faced in CS is server not showing up in LAN tab* ,as nightmare said,even when everything is set up rightto fix that
open console by pressing ` key
type 
connect "host's hamachi ip address" (without quotes that is)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> Note-This must be done by the host to all the members of the network.When you are done hosting,leave the vpn alias field empty.



not neccessary.


> connect "host's hamachi ip address" (without quotes that is)


an example:-> *connect 5.18.118.130*


----------



## Ambar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> not neccessary.
> 
> an example:-> *connect 5.18.118.130*



bhai rpm....u need to do this other wise the pings are gonna skyrocket......and in order to get the servser in the lan tab...type sv_lan 1 in console..all done...so sm one pm the hamachi network name and password...so we can play...  

@rpm...dood joined ur network...see ya online soon


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i created a server for digitians.
digit_cs1.6
pass:digit


join in ppl....
lets play


1 prob:
when i try 2 connect wth my two frnz on hamachi it wasnt geting connected,i figured out that we wer nt able to ping each other either.

so we disabled my firewall for sometime.
we were then able to ping but when i tried to connect,it said:

local servers restricted to lan clients only(class c)


i get this problem many times.
what to do?
all three of us tried hosting a server but none could connect.
bt im able to play wth few of my frnz n wth few i get this problem.
i have already tried aliasing.

thank u...


----------



## Chirag (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^
It says server does not exists.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^try again...


----------



## Chirag (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^
I m in now.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> i created a server for digitians.
> digit_cs1.6
> pass:digit
> 
> ...



goto console and type sv_lan 0


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^are you sure?

i think its *sv_lan 1*


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> goto console and type sv_lan 0




you sure this would solve the problem?
what does this command do?
how is it diff from sv_lan 1?


----------



## Ambar (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

boss this basically enables and disables the lan authentication....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

CSS

1v1 map.
Tourney Stage 1 

[284KB]


download link

Rapidshare Link

Original Source Link

*screenshots.filesnetwork.com/60/files2/80523_1t.jpg *screenshots.filesnetwork.com/60/files2/80523_2t.jpg *screenshots.filesnetwork.com/60/files2/80523_3t.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey bloodhawk dude,go easy on us we are just noobs


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

bhai log how is saturday or sunday mrning for a fun fragging session...im usually having pratice matches with my clan at night .....so i think all  of u guys must be free on saturdays and sundays...we can start at about 12:00....CS 1.6 or CS:S anything u guys want!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i'll get back to my PC (b'lore) on sunday morning only. so someone take some video (thru FRAPS) of the Saturday practice session


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys do pm me..or post the schedule for saturday and sunday......and ya we havent played yet 
lets hope every body cums


----------



## Chirag (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

If u guys playing CS 1.6 then do pm me the times and all. Oh yea pm only if its before saturday 2 pm coz me leaving for pune at 4 pm. I don't have CS:S.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

another thing...guys plzz post the CS:S and cs 1.6 versions u have....in order to avoided version clashes....if u want i can have a dedicated server running over hamachi...i have original cs:S...all up to date...tell me which version do u have for the pirated one..so i can get it too... im using V29 in CS1.6 pirated one..though i have all the patches......(i ahve steam cs1.6 also)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have cs 1.6 pirate


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

cs1.6 pirate and cs.s also pirated


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys type version in ur consoles...and post the details..becoz..pirated also cum in many versionz ....a new version is released every month...thnkx


----------



## REY619 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Umm can someone tell me approximately how much data transfer take place in 1 hour of online playing of CS...??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*lets hav a "Friendly" today night after 10pm.* 

shall we?

My CSS version :

Protocol version 7
Exe version 1.0.0.34 (cstrike)
Exe build: 13:30:57 Mar 13 2007 (3048 )

i have updated it to "CSS_Patch_v17_04-04-2007-DZ"


----------



## xbonez (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^yeah! cool i might join


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ookie dokie......ill try my best to join..coz dads on the comp usually at tht time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

anyone having upload speed >56Kbps?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

we'll play on *cs_compound* map.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

aiye aiye captain.........btw can i join ur server using my original steam css


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

you're the pro, 

i dont know whether the orig. CSS works with "p-rated" CSS or not.

anyways there's nothing wrong in trying.

we wont lose anything 

======================================
anyone CSS now?

-=-===================================
Requirements

Hamachi (LAN over the Internet)

install Hamachi, then do as instructed in the pic.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/hamachi.JPG


type *BMW Counter Strike* in "Join Network" window & type the password.

Note: turn off you firewall when playing CS.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

alrite ill try both pirated and non pirated!!


----------



## REY619 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

  I hav 1.6...... WaaAAAaa....... :'(


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys what is the server and the password at which you all will be playing tonight?
im also interested.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

btw who has *more than 8KBps upload speed* BB connection here?

whoever has, they can host the server.

i'm having 8KBps only (BSNL 900UL plan ), the game starts to lag at client end.

no lags when there are no bots (or more members).


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have CS 1.6 
Protocol version 47
Exe version 1.1.2.5 (cstrike)
Exe build: 12:53:35 Apr 23 2004 (2738)

not installed Non-steam


----------



## xbonez (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i use torrents an upload at avg 25kBps, so i guess i can host.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^superb

==============
for 1 v 1 kinda match, play on this map.

1v1 map.
Tourney Stage 1 

[284KB]


download link

Rapidshare Link

Original Source Link

*screenshots.filesnetwork.com/60/files2/80523_1t.jpg *screenshots.filesnetwork.com/60/files2/80523_2t.jpg *screenshots.filesnetwork.com/60/files2/80523_3t.jpg


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ok xbonez plzz host the server with the stage 1 map.......becoz playing wid bots gets boring...and ya my original csss is working fine..i played wid the specialist!

and ya guys hurry up and cum online!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*for HOSTERs ONLY.*

*READ*


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

rpm bahi jaldi online aao....dad is getting restless he wants pc.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ wat server ru playing.

give me d name n pass.i wana join in 2.

n u guyz playng cs1.6 na?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^We are playing source


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

bad luck 4 me...


----------



## xbonez (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

oh man! sorry i couldn't join. my hamachi was screwed up. wasn't connecting. was giving me limited connectivity error


----------



## Ambar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

np re....only me and arsenal were playing...though the idea of playing against bots was very stupid...but nevertheless its was fun..(and yes inproves ur aiming)...next time ill host server on my 2mbps line and we will play maybe 2 0n 2 or more...on a suitable map.......and ya rpm the lag was gone in dust 2......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

There were only 2 of us,so bots were necessary(CS is a team game)
Btw. You agreed to the bots thing

some highlights of today's game
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cs_compound0006.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cs_compound0007.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

that LAG in Compound map ruined my mood (for sumtime), the game took 10mins to connect to server, & after getting connected ...HUGE LAG (see the videos).

my anger can be compared to this Angry German Kid
 

My version of Highlight - *LAG*-
*rapidshare.com/files/47756290/Lag_Movie_1.wmv
                      *rapidshare.com/files/47756600/lag_Movie_2.wmv


----------



## rain_race03 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *-=-=-=-=-=-=-=This is the thread related to all Counter Strike/Half Life games like-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*
> 
> 
> *Counter Strike (version 1.5) a.k.a (CS 1.6)*
> ...


 
HI! Can you help me how to install cs1.6 and the bots?
THanks!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> There were only 2 of us,so bots were necessary(CS is a team game)
> Btw. You agreed to the bots thing
> 
> some highlights of today's game
> ...


holy **** why didnt i take the screen shot when i killed u 

and ya we could have played some one one map


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I am not bad in CS
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/6677/untitledlh0.th.jpg
The specialist is s180rpm


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

The WAR begins (between Arsenal & BMW)

Tuesday, August 07, 2007, 12:50 AM


The *PRO* got owned.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cs_compound0006-20070809105412.jpg

Pro= Arsenal_Gunners aka Arnav

c'mon mr. PRO, say that your mouse was not working or you had fever, cold, ... 

--------
btw, "The Specialist" name = i'm good with Car Setup, i admit i'm not a PRO in CSS or similar genre games.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

before tht i wanna have one versus two...ya u got tht rite....

Arsenal + BMW vs. *~blOO|)]-[awk~*<>...

think about it guys ...no bots no bahanas .....just humans versus a human 

well play awp maps .....plus maps like aztecwolrd,fy_snow,stage1.....think bout it on saturday.....awaiting ur reply


----------



## REY619 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Can anyone tell me what is the latest patch for CS 1.6?? Is it V29 or V30??
Thanx......


----------



## Ambar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what is the latest patch for CS 1.6?? Is it V29 or V30??
> Thanx......


 the latest is v31...but its not available in english as yet...so the best bet is to use v29


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> before tht i wanna have one versus two...ya u got tht rite....
> 
> Arsenal + BMW vs. *~blOO|)]-[awk~*<>...
> 
> ...


ok
btw. s18 I had cold+mouse troubles,but I can play through them.
BUT NOT WHEN YOUR SERVER LAGS EVERY MINUTE


----------



## Ambar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dont worry no lag!.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Half Life - Help me

What happened- i increased the resln. to 1280x1024, now the monitor is showing that "too High resln." error.

how to change the resolution from outside the game?

any config file to edit?, i searched the game folder & in registry too, but didnt find anything to help.

i tried to run the game @ 640 resl. (thru comptabiltiy mode), but to no good


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^Try this-> *www.majorgeeks.com/Half-Life_Configurator_d510.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^thanks, trying now.

nope, error while installing 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20070810084420.jpg

i've v1, not 1.1


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Check your pm for solution


----------



## REY619 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> the latest is v31...but its not available in english as yet...so the best bet is to use v29



Thanx!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

problem not solved even after a re-install  

anyways here's the HL entry in Registry.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/hl-20070811065615.jpg

:roll:


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Download that 83mb patch


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya, i guess thats's the only solution maybe.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> problem not solved even after a re-install
> 
> anyways here's the HL entry in Registry.
> 
> ...



use powerstrip software set any resln. and refresh  rate and lock ur setting


----------



## chesss (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@s18000rpm is that screenshot, open the 'valve' folder, there you should find the the resolution settings.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^no, that registry entry (valve folder) is for Counter Strike Source.

& in game folder- ~.../HalfLife/valve, there's a config.cfg file, but it doesnt have any resolution setting entry.

i've attacged the .cfg as txt file.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Do this:

1)Uninstall the game
2)Run Ccleaner and scan for issues
3)Delete the game folder from program files
4)Restart the pc
5)Install 

and Enjoy


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

tried this method, but the problem still persists.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Delete the hl config from registry and then run the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

did that too.

maybe HL puts this in some hidden registry entry


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Create a thread in Planet Half Life Forum


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^now that's a gr8 solution


----------



## REY619 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Or Format your hard disk, make new partitions, install the OS, install the game and post the results....


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

roflmao...thats a gud one


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^What was funny in that


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

arsenal ponder upon this....
Dont Take Life Too Seriously, You Are Not Going To Survive it Anyway!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^You want CS?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

bring it on....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Come to hamachi


----------



## sivarap (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

mmmm...can i join?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^you have CS Source or CS 1.6?


----------



## sivarap (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^you have CS Source or CS 1.6?


1.6

...lemme tell u...I might suck at it.... playin after abt2yrs....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

but me, Arsenal_Gunners, Tech_Genius have only CSS.

Ambar, REY619, NIGHTMARE, mayanks_098, have CS1.6.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dude if you wana play cs1.6 den join 
digit_cs1.6
pass:digit


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ Ok guys, do tell me how and wen i can join the server to play CS 1.6, most importantly tell me the "how!" part of joining the server and installing hamachi, if anyone has a link do post it buddy...


@s18000rpm,
Buddy, im very much interested in joining the CS game, do tell me how to go abt it....

(Sorry to join this discussion late, being the creator of this thread.. )

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## REY619 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> but me, Arsenal_Gunners, Tech_Genius have only CSS.
> 
> Ambar, REY619, NIGHTMARE, mayanks_098, have CS1.6.


Majority has 1.6!! 



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> dude if you wana play cs1.6 den join
> digit_cs1.6
> pass:digit


Is this server always online? Cos i have tried previously many times to connect but i was unable to connect...



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> ^^ Ok guys, do tell me how and wen i can join the server to play CS 1.6, most importantly tell me the "how!" part of joining the server and installing hamachi, if anyone has a link do post it buddy...


This i want to know too....
 AS for the 'How' part, i think u just have to type _connect_ <server name> in the console...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*Download Hamachi from here*

[Getting Started with Hamachi]

*Configuring Hamachi* (joining a Network)

*Configuring Hamachi [for Server Hosters ONLY]*

==========================

*For CS 1.6 Users*
Network Name : *digit_cs1.6*
Password : *digit*

==========================

*For CSS Users*

Network Name: *BMW Counter Strike*
Password: ****( PM Me for p/w)


----------



## REY619 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

lol thanks!!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> but me, Arsenal_Gunners, Tech_Genius have only CSS.
> 
> Ambar, REY619, NIGHTMARE, mayanks_098, have CS1.6.


oi! i have css also


----------



## xbonez (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have css as well as cs1.6


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Thanx rpm.. will d/load the required things and post my results...  yup, majority of us have 1.6 version of CS


----------



## REY619 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

OK i joined Digit_cs1.6 via Hamachi... Now what?? lol 
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6059/hamachiwc7.jpg


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

nw just tell when do you wana play...

ill come online



> Is this server always online? Cos i have tried previously many times to connect but i was unable to connect...




ya...if you are unable to connect then may be pass is wrong.check in previous  pages wats the pass i hv witten.i may have forgotten it.


----------



## sivarap (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

but only one person is online all the time....i don't think any gaming went on in the weekend.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> OK i joined Digit_cs1.6 via Hamachi... Now what?? lol
> *img295.imageshack.us/img295/6059/hamachiwc7.jpg


 fix a time for playing. usually we (CSS) play from ~10:30pm to 2am everyday.

when other member come online on hamachi, you can see a Green Dot against thier name , right click on respective member to chat, or ping them...



NOTE: if you see a BLUE  dot against a member, tell that member to restart Hamachi. (Hamachi sometimes screws up)


----------



## REY619 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^OK... CSS... Hmm... Let me first find and download CSS.... I have only 1.6....
**goes to those underground forums**


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys plz tell i have cs  1.6 and hamachi but i am unable to play with my friend


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys please help

everytime i try to bring hamachi online i get error message
'mediation server hs rejected your login request'

just today evening i had connected and it worked fine, but now a couple of hrs later, its not connecting
i've reinstalled, updated, done everything.


----------



## sivarap (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey noone is online....what dumb group man


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^you have CS1.6.

contact the CS 1.6 gamers for Game timings & then play. 

or get CSS , me, Arsenal_Gunners are always online on hamachi from 10pm to 2am.(everyday)


----------



## Ambar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> guys please help
> 
> everytime i try to bring hamachi online i get error message
> 'mediation server hs rejected your login request'
> ...



bhai change ur nickname


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

lets have a BIG Friendly today after lunch (after 3pm).

coz now we have many CSS users 

& the guy with best upload speed hosts


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^Is your half life working now?


----------



## sivarap (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ok...the netword id and pwd?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> ok...the netword id and pwd?


  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=576151&postcount=665





			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> hey noone is online....what *dumb* group man


----------



## sivarap (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ great find sherlock holmes. I am askin for CSS network. i am alreadu=y in 1.6


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



why didnt you PM me for it??? i mentioned it in my post. 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> For CSS Users
> 
> Network Name: BMW Counter Strike
> Password: ****( PM Me for p/w)




check your PM.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> bhai change ur nickname



but even to change nickname i need to connect
hamachi now working on anoher user profile in xp


----------



## sivarap (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> why didnt you PM me for it??? i mentioned it in my post.
> 
> 
> check your PM.


 
got it....in now.... should i say thanks?  

ok thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Bandwidth Requirements

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/t1-1.jpg


In general, a good rule-of-thumb is roughly 6KB (Kilo-Bytes) upstream (upload) per player slot.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@s18000rpm
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=562455&postcount=579
in this page i can't see any tab 'advanced ' by right clickin on member's name.
plz help


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Can you post a picture of the right click menu you get?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

here it is
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/1330/pic1nd5.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

It looks like you dont have the latest edition of hamachi.
Download it from the link in s18's post.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ive dled the same file, the one in in the shot


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

no. you have to enable that feature.

goto to Preference->follow the instruction in pic.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled2-20070815131522.jpg

check the box.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

oops I forgot that
Btw. he does not have "set network status" option too!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

fixed the 'advanced' tab. gonna try

how do i connect to the server from the game. Nothin appers on the lan tab.
i tried
"connect ip" and also slist and connect 1
but dun work.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Who is hosting the game


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Megalomaniac


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Confirm if the server is running at all.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*img106.imageshack.us/img106/8939/pic3yl3.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^thats jus ping'in 

remember, you dont have to do the VPN Alias (in hamachi) when you JOIN other's server.

you've to do that only WHEN YOU HOST a server.

btw do you have CSS?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Not now, but can get one soon..i mainly play UT 04


----------



## sivarap (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Confirm if the server is running at all.


Its not  cos i am here @ work 



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> It looks like you dont have the latest edition of hamachi.
> Download it from the link in s18's post.


Ha HA...yeah right go ahed and reinstall the OS...that'll also solve the problem....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

any one interested in playing 1.6 tonight after 9.30?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@mayanks_098
yes but there are a lil prob
I havn't tried hamachi. How shud i join the game? Whats the ip of da server?


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

1st install hamachi.
then we will continue.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> any one interested in playing 1.6 tonight after 9.30?


 Yes i am!!  But have same doubts as Aravind... :-\



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> 1st install hamachi.
> then we will continue.


I have Hamachi installed, now what...


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

now click on that triangle like icon @ the bottom right of hamachi and select join an existing network.

den in server name enter:digit_cs1.6
pass:digit


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^^I have already joined it... My name is ~[::BOoY@K@::]~


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

then come onlne on hamachi.you are not online


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I am on now!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

im dOm1naTOr im now online
i just wanna know how to join the server on CS 1.6
the hamachi things is over and it seems ive done everythin correctly.

Is it by typin the code "connect xx.xx.xx.xxxxx" ???
then plz give the server ip


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

server IP is the Hamachi IP (visible in hamachi window) of the hoster.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> server IP is the Hamachi IP (visible in hamachi window) of the hoster.


do we just have to type _connect IP(of host)_ in the CS console? Or anything else??


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^

you got it right...
its as simple as that.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Then why it wasnt connecting to your server???  Btw have you tried doing this.... Important info for people hosting a server @mayank


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

if the game gave "Class C" error  , then the host has not done the "VPN Alias" thing (in Hamachi).

that is->  Important info for people hosting a server


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^First i was getting _'Invalid Server PAssword'_ then _'Invalid CD key'_ when trying to join mayank's server.... *faint*


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

even after vpn aliasing we are unable to connect


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@mayanks_098
whats ur nick name?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

did you try this cmd in console-> 
*sv_lan 1*


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@arvind
~amen~


----------



## sivarap (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Thanks for hosting a wonderful game python(whatever ue digit name is) and also to DNA...


----------



## REY619 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did you try this cmd in console->
> sv_lan 1


Every player has to do this, right?


----------



## sivarap (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

There was a wierd problem y'day..... when i changed the alias in hamachi, the user was not pingable..... i don't understand why.....that was the only problem why we were not able to host..... was there and mistake we were doing?


----------



## kumarprabhatn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi there.. I have BSNL broadband Plan 500.. My friend has internet through LAN which is not connected to me.. The source of internet he gets through LAN has a good hardware firewall with all ports blocked (He cant even download through torrents ). He has no authority to change the router settings.. But stil we want to play CS: Condition zero.. We both have Hamachi..
Can somebody tell step by step procedure so that we can play?? I host the game and I have entered for Peer vpn alias and all.. I get a blue star we I connect to him and cant detect his network while playing cs.. Anybody with the solution??? And one more question is how much data transfer takes place approx for CS: CZ if we play for about 1hr?? As you know, I have only 2.5GB free limit !! Reply as soon as possible.. Thanks..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				kumarprabhatn said:
			
		

> I get a blue star we I connect to him and cant detect his network while playing cs..


 blue dot means, connection is very weak, try pinging him (i.e., if you can, as his bb is f/w'ed), the ping rate wud be over 1000ms 

10% of Cause: Hamachi is acting up (restarting it wud solve the problem)


----------



## REY619 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I have tried every freaking possible way, but i am unable to join..... **banghead


----------



## kumarprabhatn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> blue dot means, connection is very weak, try pinging him (i.e., if you can, as his bb is f/w'ed), the ping rate wud be over 1000ms
> 
> 10% of Cause: Hamachi is acting up (restarting it wud solve the problem)



Any solution??? Its not because of Hamachi acting up..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Tell him to restart then


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				kumarprabhatn said:
			
		

> Any solution??? Its not because of Hamachi acting up..


 if you cant ping him, then you cant play CS with him.

==========================

btw anyone for CSS now?


----------



## sivarap (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> There was a wierd problem y'day..... when i changed the alias in hamachi, the user was not pingable..... i don't understand why.....that was the only problem why we were not able to host..... was there and mistake we were doing?


did anyone even read my post? 

also what does green star mean in hamachi?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> did anyone even read my post?
> 
> also what does green star mean in hamachi?


 dunno about pinging problem.

but green dot means healthy connection.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dunno about pinging problem.
> 
> but green dot means healthy connection.


He is asking about green star not green dot
It means the other guy has Hamachi premium edition


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

he meant the colour, not the shape


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^He meant shape only
Ask him


----------



## REY619 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

rotfl!!


----------



## sivarap (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hope I don't get the error again today....I wld like to host a wonderful game tonight.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^CSS or CS1.6 ???


----------



## sivarap (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

as of now only 1.6


----------



## REY619 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^^bwahahaha... GREAT!! I have 1.6... Will try to connect...  I wasnt able to connect the other day... 
Wats your name at the network?@sivarap


----------



## sivarap (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> Hope I don't get the error again today....I wld like to host a wonderful game tonight.....


 
The problem is still there...... I am not able to host because of that.... 

sombody help please


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^You mean this problem?


			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> There was a wierd problem y'day..... when i changed the alias in hamachi, the user was not pingable..... i don't understand why.....that was the only problem why we were not able to host..... was there and mistake we were doing?


----------



## sivarap (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^You mean this problem?


Exactly....(when i saw a notification, I tht someone found a soln... )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Well,I am having a problem too.
Yesterday my hamachi stopped working and showed my name as Anonymous.
So I reinstalled it and got a new address.
Now the problem is,whenever I try to host,the clients get Class C error even when I have done the alias thing
I am working on solving it though.


----------



## sivarap (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Exactly the same problem....yay...I got a partner....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Did you get the anonymous thing?


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Well,I am having a problem too.
> Yesterday my hamachi stopped working and showed my name as Anonymous.
> So I reinstalled it and got a new address.
> Now the problem is,whenever I try to host,the clients get Class C error even when I have done the alias thing
> I am working on solving it though.




similar to me as well.even i am sick and tired of that lan c thingyu inspite aliasing and all that.

if you get a soln,lemme kno too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Now I think it is Hamachi server problem.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Now I think it is Hamachi server problem.




i dont think so....coz others are able to play and host


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Random

Ok I solved the problem
I downloaded version 1.0.2.0 of hamachi and it worked properly.Looks like there is some problem in new version(1.0.2.2)
Download the old version here *filehippo.com/download_hamachi/?2444
Make sure the option of "automatically update hamachi" is disabled in preferences>system.
Dont update it


----------



## sivarap (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

thanks pal


----------



## quan chi (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well i have a problem in half life2:episode1. in that some textures are not visible.i mean if there is a broken wall i cant view it but the broken rods comming out of it can be seen.it looks like that the rods are floating in air.

and you come to know about the existance of the wall when the charecter gets stuck in that direction.

well can this problem be solved by 3d analyzer.if yes then ehich boxes i should check there.please do mention.
well is there any other way by which this problem can be solved.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^Nice videos


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Good.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

The entire purpose of releasing the game iin episodes was so we wouldn't have to wait too long (as was in the case of HL2). So, true to their word, here's info on Episode 2. 

*Release Date : 9 October 2007*



> Half-Life® 2: Episode Two is the second in a trilogy of new games created by Valve that extends the award-winning and best-selling Half-Life® adventure.
> 
> As Dr. Gordon Freeman, you were last seen exiting City 17 with Alyx Vance as the Citadel erupted amidst a storm of unknown proportions. In Episode Two, you must battle and race against Combine forces as you traverse the White Forest to deliver a crucial information packet stolen from the Citadel to an enclave of fellow resistance scientists.
> 
> Episode Two extends the award-winning Half-Life gameplay with unique weapons, vehicles, and newly-spawned creatures.



*Official Site*

*Official Screenshots Released Till Now*

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen01.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen02.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen03.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen04.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen05.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen06.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen07.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/HL2ep2_screen08.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> The entire purpose of releasing the game iin episodes was so we wouldn't have to wait too long (as was in the case of HL2). So, true to their word, here's info on Episode 2.
> 
> *Release Date : 9 October 2007*
> 
> ...



Definitely going for this one.The environment looks gr8.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya, but expecting it to be quite short


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys i have CS 1.6 i want play on hamachi  but i unable to the error is coming class c error i checked sv_lan option 1 and 0   so wat i needed Non-steam and patch or steam or plz help me out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Did you do alias thing?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

yes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=582599&postcount=751


----------



## Ambar (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ahem whats going on??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^We played 60 odd rounds just yesterday


----------



## Ambar (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......*sob*........


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

problem solved  i have downloaded Non-steam 1.6 and patch 
its working any one  interested to play CS 1.6 via hamachi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......*sob*........


 and 40 today


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

any one having CS 1.6


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

jumping in tonite...is thr any digit server running for cs or cz plz lemme know...

anoth querry....can i switch off friendly fire in lan play with bots n 2 joiners....coz even if i do it remains on

Enjoy~!


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

before hosting, under the tab 'game' untick friendly fire


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

read my thread properly friend....i sed even if i untick it remains on....

Enjoy~!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> jumping in tonite...is thr any digit server running for cs or cz plz lemme know...
> 
> anoth querry....can i switch off friendly fire in lan play with bots n 2 joiners....coz even if i do it remains on
> 
> Enjoy~!







			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> any one having CS 1.6




many of us have cs1.6.and we play.

network:digit_cs1.6
pass:digit

join in


P.S.

ill be back ffrom today after my exams.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys how to join in a network i also wanna join yer gys


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

u play cs or css??

in hamachi click on the triangle sort of icon bottom left and enter network name and pass.

here are a few servers

net name : afgji
pass : afgji
game : css

net name : BMW Counter Strike
pass : *PM s18000 for this*
game : CSS

net name : digit_cs1.6
pass : digit
game : CS


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have a original counter strike condition zero and the normal one not counter strike source, so you guys use hamatchi? so now i assume that u guys havve pirated counter strikes hence the use of hamatchi, anyways im not bothered piracy rocks!


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

At what time do u guys play CS???I wanna join in too.

Does anyone know how to make all bots freeze in CS:CZ??


----------



## xbonez (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i generally play after 12am everyday expecially when its a holiday the next day (so i don't have school). i only play CSS


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> many of us have cs1.6.and we play.
> 
> network:digit_cs1.6
> pass:digit
> ...



there is any fixed time when u guys play and plz don't add bots


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya,till last week we used to play say after 10-10.30 till about 12 or may be 1.
i had my exams so was offline for almost 10 days.,i finished with it today .
today no one was there.
i signed off just 20 mins ago from hamachi.
me ~aMeN~ in the list


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

let's play 1 clock ok


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

wat is hamachi? i play cs1.6 or cz

Enjoy~!


----------



## xbonez (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

its a asoftware that emulates a lan connection over the net


----------



## Ambar (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya x-bones is rite..it emulates a lan conn...orver the internet...but it is more than that...it can also be used to set up peer to peer connections.....like connectiong to pcs over the net...and blah blah blah...

DonT Enjoy~*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Ok, guys i got CS:S yest, a p!r@t3d one, now tell me wat shud i do to play with u guys online ?? 

n yes, please be patient adn be step wise in explaining me... 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## xbonez (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

any good website from where i can download videos of CS matches??

@ashu888

1. Install Hamachi ver 1.0.2.0 I had probl;ems with the latest ver. 1.0.2.2 so i suggest you install the prev version and DO NOT upgrade it. Get it from *HERE*
2. After installing it and setting it up using the on screen instructions (a piece of cake), click on the triangle lookin icon on the bottom right and join a server.

*HERE* is a list of Digit CS and CSS servers

After thats done, you're all ready. Just fix up with someone to play


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

u can play in gg-client its the best


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ Xbones

Thanx alot bro,  will try it ...


----------



## Ambar (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya i too use gg client....fr me its better than hamachi.....servers...are getting oberloaded and **** these days....


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

link to dl gg client??


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

GG client:*www.gg-game.com/download.html


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

thnx dude


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

there r three new server india,us,Vietnam this best server for Indian low latency  guys join now when u guys going to play plz tell me

download this file for playing in ladder Link


----------



## ayush rathi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

can i play CS on hamachi on 128 kbps broadband connection


----------



## xbonez (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ping times might be a little high i think


----------



## Ambar (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

No Bhai Ur Ping Dosent Depend On The Bandwith...but Instead On The Distance From The Sever...linke If Ur I Mumbai...ull Get Jhakas Pings!!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

can i have bots in counter strike source....any download available??

Enjoy~!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Go to create server and check the add bots option.
Specify the bot number and difficulty.


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

excuse me? but dont see any add bots optn at create server in css

Enjoy~!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/2236/cstz8.th.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i will try 2 post a pic but in mine thrs no such option for add bots...only location selector...

Enjoy~!


----------



## fallin_a (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

when i try to instal half life 2, at de registering part of installation, it says.. internal error 2902 ixofilecopy.

wats dis error all abt... how can i cure it?

tx


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi all,
       Which Half Life version can run on this configuration
       Dual Core 3.2 4mb L2
       Intel D965RY MB
       1GB Ram(667)


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

HL  & Half Life 2.

i too hav almost same config. , except the Proc. & m/b ,model 

mine's P4 3.06GHz & m/b 965WH (same GMA X3000 onboard tho)


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> i will try 2 post a pic but in mine thrs no such option for add bots...only location selector...
> 
> Enjoy~!


Only the Originals have options. In Fact, CS:S has been updated nearly 10fold since the last Pirated version was released!

New Features:
1) HDR for some maps!
2) Dynamic Weapon Pricing according the the CS Weapons Market
3) Better Team Play, It shows the enemy you've just spotted on the Radar to ALL the teammates so that they can help you!
4) The Primary weapon is added to you backside! So your opponents know what weapon you're carrying.. (It doesnt just Vanish!)
5) New Maps: cs_assualt, cs_militia, etc. etc.

Get the Original! There are LOT of servers to play on! Just around 800Rs. (450Rs for the Original CS:1.6, CZ combopack)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@[xubz]
there's HDR and all dat features on the NEW pirated version+play on any server .
Get some xtra maps too.
The HDR levels can be set upto 4. The new bots are designed for 90% headshots. Improved AI.
If the bomb has been planted, each CT will check the nearest bomb site nd talk in radio nd go in groups.

But the Tactical shield is absent nyway.


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @[xubz]
> there's HDR and all dat features on the NEW pirated version+play on any server .
> Get some xtra maps too.
> The HDR levels can be set upto 4. The new bots are designed for 90% headshots. Improved AI.
> ...


I Already have the Original! As I said, There is nothing more fun than playing online!


----------



## Ambar (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				[xubz] said:
			
		

> I Already have the Original! As I said, There is nothing more fun than playing online!


u said it maye...nthn beets online!!8)


----------



## hash!! (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

when do you guys play cs 1.6 or source?? i mean i'd love to join in sometime, so if you have some set timings you could tell me, it'd be great....


----------



## Ambar (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> when do you guys play cs 1.6 or source?? i mean i'd love to join in sometime, so if you have some set timings you could tell me, it'd be great....


original or hamachi?


----------



## hash!! (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hamachi? but i can host 1.6 with a dedicated server thing on my pc...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lag in CS 1.6*

Ive gigabit lan in my home nd i usually play MP on LAN with ma friends.

Threre is considerable lag on CS1.6. The system configs are on my siggy. We play UT04, FarCry, CS Source etc smoothly. Then why dis lag??
I think da game is not able to use the required bandwidth from lan. Is there any console commands to speed up the network ingame[CS1.6 nd CS CZ].


----------



## quan chi (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys i will be greatful to you if anyone can please help me out of this.

in the hf2 ep1.at this stage either the game freezes or it shows c++ runtime error.
*aycu19.webshots.com/image/28058/2002566675106742763_th.jpg
before this stage the game worked well.
please help.

*aycu26.webshots.com/image/30505/2004821975514609883_th.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

lemme know one thing...m using 512kbps connction bsnl...as it ok 2 join digit server....usually its latency is 100-200 in cz internet

Enjoy~!


----------



## chicha (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

This question could have been asked and asnwered here, but i could not go through all the posts.
anyway
i installed HL2 Source, so now i have HL2 and Counter Strike.

Now the CS is multiplayer, can i have a single player? how do i add bots or have single player campain


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Go to create server and check the add bots option.
Specify the bot number and difficulty.
See post 799


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Go to create server and check the add bots option.
> Specify the bot number and difficulty.
> See post 799


well do you have any solutions to my problem.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys join gg-client  its easy to play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@Quan chi-No


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi all,
       Which Half Life version can run on this configuration
       Dual Core 3.2 4mb L2
       Intel D965RY MB
       1GB Ram(667).

Thanks


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

all half life


----------



## sanjeed007 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

on mine which will play(half life)
p4 3.06ghz 
intel D102G 
transcend 1 gb 533mhz ram 
seagate 80 gb(dontknow whether it is sata or pata) 
iball bulls-i cabinet with 450 watts supply(just changes it 2 months ago)


----------



## chicha (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

yes you can, but i doubt if you can play at high res say more than 1024*768.
But up to 1024*768 you can play.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

for those of u who don't know about it yet - Half Life 2 Episode 2 is out and *'unleashed'*  - if u know what i mean


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ye we know what you mean.but the main attraction is TF2 not hl2 ed2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

yup TF2 is da best part of the OB.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

HL2EP2 is ok...but TF2 rocks like hell..even though the pings are high!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

u got the OB?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

and YA GUYS THE MOST ANTICIPATED UT3 DEMO is OUT!!!!!!!
grab it!!

*www.fileshack.com/file.x/11252/Unreal+Tournament+3+Demo




			
				abtom said:
			
		

> u got the OB?


yups i have it!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

where did u get it?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> where did u get it?



ESSHTEEM!!!! se kharida...all it took was a credit card!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i also want a credit card.
will have to wait till monday.
lucky dude ambar


----------



## baccilus (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> HL2EP2 is ok...but TF2 rocks like hell..even though the pings are high!!


So will there be any use buying this since the pings are always high for multiplayers here in India.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> So will there be any use buying this since the pings are always high for multiplayers here in India.


na baba re....u can play on singapore servers..with pings like...100-150...which is ok...and yes with this kind of publicity indian servers should be popping up soon..atleast ill get one started....newways portal also rocks...which makes this box worth every penny!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^yea Indian servers will pop up soon.TF2 is a ground breaking game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

mann,played hl 2 EP 2.
it is just ttoooo gud.
great gfx and breathtaking gameplay.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^hmm OB se ya.....?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

no,u know.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@abtom
u mean Halo2 or HL2 EP2?

bydaby whats TF2 & OB???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^he's talking about hl2 ep2
TF2:team fortress 2(big daddy of cs and IMO MP game of the decade)
OBrange box(I hope you know this).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

thnx...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

no problemo friend.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys r u playing in GG-client server now they made 3 server for india


----------



## Ambar (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @abtom
> u mean Halo2 or HL2 EP2?
> 
> bydaby whats TF2 & OB???



lols neways.....have u tried UT3...it simply rox ....already ordered it!!


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

can any give me.. proper console commands to play online / lan for OPTIMISED GAMEPLAY!! 

i used it.. but keep 4getting it..

thanx in advance


----------



## baccilus (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> na baba re....u can play on singapore servers..with pings like...100-150...which is ok...and yes with this kind of publicity indian servers should be popping up soon..atleast ill get one started....newways portal also rocks...which makes this box worth every penny!



Thanks Ambar. Good to hear that. I hope there is a server especially for people at digit too just like with Counter Strike.


----------



## rohan (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

~snipped~


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

THANKS FOR SPOILING MY GAME YOU....Thank god I only read that Eli thing,hopefully its not the biggest plot twist ATLEST POST A SPOILER WARNING IN BOLD LETTERS.I was saving myself from even minor spoilers and now this

Post Reported


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB 

u cud hav atleast POST A SPOILER WARNING.


MODS pls delete that post. (post #846)


----------



## shantanu (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@rohan : keep in mind what arsenal_gunners said .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

No,dont post spoilers at all


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

what was the spoiler?was it about hl2ep2?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> was it about hl2ep2?


Ya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> what was the spoiler?was it about hl2ep2?


Should I share the 'information' I got with you


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^no thanks.I will wait to find myself.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Guys any body got TF2 there? On what servers are you people playing. All the servers are showing at least a ping of 250(Its still fun though).


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

try these *www.game-monitor.com/search.php?game=tf2&location=SG


----------



## Ambar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> Guys any body got TF2 there? On what servers are you people playing. All the servers are showing at least a ping of 250(Its still fun though).


dude which ISp are u using.......if ur routing is through the singapore..taiwan..side then ul get around 80- 150 pings...i have two connections...MTNL(i have applied sum DNS tricks  ) gives--100-150...and my spectranet gives...min 70 - max 150


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Now its funny to think that he posted the biggest spoiler in the first line itself.Lol


----------



## baccilus (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Amber: I am on Dataone. Well I tried connecting to some singapore servers but the pings were really really high. Can you please help me improve this?

@Neeraj: I checked the gamemonitor. It didn't show up even a single server for TF2 in India.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> Amber: I am on Dataone. Well I tried connecting to some singapore servers but the pings were really really high. Can you please help me improve this?
> 
> @Neeraj: I checked the gamemonitor. It didn't show up even a single server for TF2 in India.



1>dood first inquire ur isp...about its international routing.....
    then ill help u....
2>gamemonitor wont showup ane servers coz ther arent any in INDIA rite now...we are in toks with v-street to start a server for TFT2...ut3 server will be up this week.....ut04 demo server running( coz most dont have orig. copy so demo!!)....and most of u must have played on the cs 1.6 servers...and ya BF2 server is also up!!! Fragshack runs q3a servers!


----------



## baccilus (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Who in the Dataone will tell me that^^^^. Ambar most of them are morons. Atleast the guy who picks up the phone. 

I got to know about a server in India from techenclave but I think that server is down because I couldn't even connect to it. 

Currently I am getting best pings on some UK server( around 210-215).

Singapore server was giving ~600.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I get good pings (100-150) to Singapore Servers with DataOne in Bangalore

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/6863/29906390ge4.th.png


----------



## baccilus (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

That's good ping... wonder why I am not getting that kind of ping....


----------



## kooltools (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ok guys can u please help m a noob to counter strike
ok i have counter strike from digital zone non steam version
counter strike 1.6 v26 nonsteam

1.Should i update to v 29.2 if yes then how?
2.I have hamaci installed and i dont know how to join a network
can u please help


----------



## dead (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

1) i have steam and i play online in caffe.........can anyone tell me howmuch MB does this games takes in 1 hour during online gameplay ?

2) can i use any proxy for connecting to gaming servers such as igl/vstreet ones ?


----------



## sivarap (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

All teh networks in hamachi are missing.....maybe because I reinstalled it....  ....BMW can you tell me some networks and their passwords? you can PM me....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

For some reason the bmw counter strike network says "password rejected"


----------



## sivarap (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

any other CSS network?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dunno wat happened to BMW Counter Strike server.

Guys join this new server -

Network - *Digit CSS*
password - *rofl*

btw do tell your "ID @ Hamachi" here.


----------



## sivarap (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

lemme try the BMW network...give that uid and pwd also


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Guys is there any sort of "God mode" in CS?
And whenever I try to connect to a server I get this error, 

"Your .dll[cl_dlls/client.dll] diffres form the servers"

whats the problem.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> Who in the Dataone will tell me that^^^^. Ambar most of them are morons. Atleast the guy who picks up the phone.
> 
> I got to know about a server in India from techenclave but I think that server is down because I couldn't even connect to it.
> 
> ...



so most prolly..ur routing is through the europe area ...ane ways..wait for sm more time ...a server is cuming up shrtly...and if u can gather around 10 peeps...il start one on my own..connection...(dont worry no lag...coz i have 1mbps upstream)...and ya add me in steam ID- noobstarsingh 


and ya try changing ur DNS to these values.......

PRimary: 203.122.63.152
SEcondary: 203.122.63.154

tell me if tht helps!



			
				slash_89 said:
			
		

> Guys is there any sort of "God mode" in CS?
> And whenever I try to connect to a server I get this error,
> 
> "Your .dll[cl_dlls/client.dll] diffres form the servers"
> ...



u get thsi error becoz...ur version is different from the one running on the server!


----------



## dead (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i cannot play on any server of port 270** ...i think it is blocked in this caffe . any way to play ? coz all indian servers have port as 270


----------



## Ambar (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				dead said:
			
		

> i cannot play on any server of port 270** ...i think it is blocked in this caffe . any way to play ? coz all indian servers have port as 270



dood all cs servres have ports...270XX......if the whole range is blocked then u cant do anything...and even if ur able to bypass it using proxys...ul get ridicolous pings


----------



## dead (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

tell me how to bypass it using proxies ....


----------



## Ambar (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

use sm anonymising tool...and configure it to reroute the port range 270XX to some other open port....things may differ for different software....


----------



## dead (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

please tell me the softie and the way to do it .....i dont know yaaar


----------



## Ambar (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

dood ill seriously suggest tht u drop this idea..coz the game after the ping crosses 100 is virtually unplayable...


----------



## dead (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i wanna try it pls tell


----------



## baccilus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi Ambar. That IGL server for TF2 is up and running again. I get a ping of 40 to 100 there so its quite playable there. You play TF2?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

is anyone online on the TF 2 IGL server??


----------



## baccilus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Not too many but on weekends there were upto 18 players one time including me. Were you there too? What's your steam ID by the way? I am baccilus there too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

abtom hi chalta hai apna username sab jaga.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

My steam ID is Arsenal_Gunners


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> My steam ID is Arsenal_Gunners


 did anyone ask you ???


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> My steam ID is Arsenal_Gunners



So?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys any CS 1.6 server is running where digit member r playing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did anyone ask you ???





			
				Turd Eye said:
			
		

> So?



Did anyone ask you pirates to comment?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



yaya, you buy just one game, *ONE*, the ONLY original game you have & you call us pirates 

face it, nobody asked you, your steam ID & still nobody cares. 

btw why did you buy this game? in hopes of online MP? LOL , with pathetic sub 8KBps upload speed LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Why don't you STFU and F-off 
And I had good mp on Steam servers so suck that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i thought you had sense of humour 




14yr ol' retard


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

1.I am not 14 yr old.
2.I am not retard.
3.You call post 889 humor?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

its in the way you take things in life.

you take 'em as a 14 yr ol'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

It would be better if you stop dragging the thread off topic.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Half Life 1 & 2 in 60 seconds
*img.youtube.com/vi/Kqy3FSOiMSo/default.jpg


----------



## Ambar (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ill be playing tf2 frm tmrw


----------



## dead (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have bsnl connection

whats should be the 1)rate 2) cl_updaterate 3)cl_cmdrate 4) cl_upspeed ......so that i experience best online gaming without lagg,......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Anyone up for TF2?


----------



## Ambar (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

i have all origianl games


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

No one here plays TF2?


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

is steam working now for you guys ???

I'm just getting 'steam is not available' error 








_


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> No one here plays TF2?


I play it rarely! What servers do you frequent? 

(I've added you to Friend's List, my id is subbu spelled as xubz)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I play ctf 2fort mostly on jolt.co.uk #2 or Playground Berlin(Fast respawn) servers.


----------



## Ambar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

if any body plays CS1.6 my id is noobstarsingh


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> if any body plays CS1.6 my id is noobstarsingh




i am playing on gg client all the pro r there u r welcome man.there is   t-attack no one can bit him bro class game in indian server


----------



## abinesh (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ppl im new to this stream thing !!?!? i too play online with my friends but using hamachi... could you tell me hoe you do iy with stream ?? thanks.. or atleast point the page whree this is talked of here ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				abinesh said:
			
		

> ppl im new to this stream thing !!?!? i too play online with my friends but using hamachi... could you tell me hoe you do iy with stream ?? thanks.. or atleast point the page whree this is talked of here ...




come to the gg u not needed steam just download a login software $ play cs 1.6 and other games


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I just came across this interesting picture.. 

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3631/cons101cl0.jpg

What do you guys think..?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Quite old.
Even if it was true Valve must have changed the plot because this theory is very common.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Lol


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

tried playing CSS on GG Client today with napster007. pings are very high 900+.why so? what can be done to improve the pings?

another prob, tried playing on HAMACHI too. the prob is if we don't do the VPN alias thingy, we get class C error. if we do it, we can't ping any longer and so we can't connect. both of us use exact same ver. of CSS and hamachi (1.0.2.0). both of our ip addresses end in .29. so IF I DO THE vpn alias thing, i end up entering my IP in the VPN alias field. could that be a prob? i tried reinstalling hamahi but i get the same IP again.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> i tried reinstalling hamahi but i get the same IP again.


 when you unistall Hamachi, hamachi doesnt delete its folder(s) usually at "*C:\Program Files\Hamachi*" & "*C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Hamachi"*. so try uninstalling hamachi again & this time delete those folders  & then re-install.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

and whats gg client bro..


----------



## xbonez (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys, i have a 128kbps Hathway net connection. i'mtrying to play CS 1.6 on GG CLiemt but i'm getting very high pings, 500+. why is it so?


----------



## Ambar (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ur routing must be bad....try playing on the indian servers by v-street....


----------



## xbonez (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^tried on v-street too. very high pings...


----------



## KoRn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey guys,
**** sumthing is wrong wid my steam whenever i log in it hangs in the log in thingee....the whole damn thing...tried again and again but no luck....wats wrong...
PS:even reinstalled!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> ur routing must be bad....try playing on the indian servers by v-street....


hey ambar wat is ur name in gg


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Me tooo on GG.How do I start playing??


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Will Counterstrike Source run on this config:

Intel Celeron 733 Mhz Coppermine Processor
384 MB RAM
Intel 82810 Graphics and Memory Hub


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^most probably not...even if it does u'll have to play at everything low..CSS requires quite a decent sys to play at high gfx

CS though works on even the crappiest sys perfectly


----------



## Ambar (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> hey ambar wat is ur name in gg



my i gg- id is bloodhawk1989

steam id noobstarsingh

usually play wid the name -- *~blOO|)]-[awk~*<>
                  or                   CypHer**


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Give the link to your steam page


----------



## Ambar (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197988484010/home


i basicaly play on lan..so dont go crazy after seeing the ours i have played...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Lol you dont have TF2 or EP2?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> my i gg- id is bloodhawk1989
> 
> steam id noobstarsingh
> 
> ...




why using cheats


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> why using cheats


@arsenal i have different OB account.....

@nightmare 
how the hell did u accuse me of using cheats....i am one of the most honest players around.....and if ppl cant understand the difference b/w proness and cheating then i cant do anything..

neways do u noe wht these means in CS 1.6....
Spamming? Walling?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

so why ur id has  blocked in gg


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

lol my id is not blocked.....i rarely play on gg (it being a pub server)....and ya its most prolly coz the servers are now sxe injected


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

oh there is one player name T-attack no one can beat him he is really pro. there is any hamachi server of CS 1.6 where u guys are playing


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

sry bro in cs1.6 u need very low latency and good rates.....and using hamachi the pings go haywire...so u noe....nobody plays cs1.6 on hamachi.....ya arsenal and sum other ppl paly wid bots...u can join there group..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I dont play CS anymore
I am a pro Engineer in TF28)


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

gr8 buddy ...nice to see ppl take TF2 ...a lot of teams for TF2 are cuming up so watch out for tournys..bol


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

how come abhi tak i haven't seen TF2 in any tourney......guess its yet to pick up popularity in india.

@ambar.....btw, just remembered, i have met u. or rather just seen u. it was at Skoar gaming expo, Pragati maidan...


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hmmm....lemme see....u teja??...

@TF2 guys just wait fr sm time more than 5 servers are gonna pop up....


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

nope, thts napster007....he visits the forum once in a while...gud friend of mine....


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

iiooooooo....then napster is the latelatif dood whoo always pops up at the end of a tournament wanting to take part in it *insert huge laugh here* .......gr8....btw wths ur name.....u still in  skool? ..........and ya u guys into cs1.6??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ah..guys...hamachi not connecting..
error : "mediation server has rejected ur login request" ....wats the problem?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^i had the same damn prob  the only solution i could find was i installed xp again on another partition of my hdd, then in the new OS, installed hamachi again. or, if u have multiple users accounts in xp, try from another account....or just create another account.



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> iiooooooo....then napster is the latelatif dood whoo always pops up at the end of a tournament wanting to take part in it *insert huge laugh here* .......gr8....btw wths ur name.....u still in  skool? ..........and ya u guys into cs1.6??



i'm ayush. yeah still in school...same class as napster....i play a lot of CS, multiplayer in cafes...doesn't really work out from home. apart from that, both of us are quite into gaming....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

guys i want to play css 1.6 over net..please help


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

install hamachi, set up time with a friend and play
or, install GG game client.....


----------



## Ambar (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^i had the same damn prob  the only solution i could find was i installed xp again on another partition of my hdd, then in the new OS, installed hamachi again. or, if u have multiple users accounts in xp, try from another account....or just create another account.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm ayush. yeah still in school...same class as napster....i play a lot of CS, multiplayer in cafes...doesn't really work out from home. apart from that, both of us are quite into gaming....



hey ayush i think i have met u quite a few times in the schol bus when i used to live in SP marg...gr8 man....

neways fr the hamachi prob..try using a new niname....tht may help...(do set a new masterpassword)


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^but the prob is, to change nickname also u have to log in.......aur woh hota nahin


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

delete this 

*C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Hamachi* & start hamachi now


----------



## Ambar (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hmmm....rpm ka nuskha may help...try it out and do post..


----------



## shadow2get (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hi guys,

I have a problem to kick a particular user from a server I have created (not a dedicated one).

I do know that the command for kicking a user from a server is 
kick <<Name>>

A person connects to my server with the names starting with ~. For example, the name can be 
~~~ 
~~~Shadow~~~ 

Names starting with Something like the above.

I know that ~ is mapped to the console. But i am not able to Kick/Remove him due to '~' in the name. If possible let me know how to remap the ~ to any other key so that I can Kick / Remove him ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Isn't there an id also to a player? Like in my CoD server, I can kick the name as well the id, and also through menus, not necessarily to use commands always.

Aneways one thing that could be possible is Alt+tab from the game, type the name ~jkj~ in notepad, copy it, switch back to game, bring down the console and paste(Ctrl+V) it there to kick. This is possible in CoD, no idea here!


----------



## shadow2get (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hitboxx .... AFAIK, i don't think CSS has any id system allocated to the player. Maybe I don't know how to get it.

Regarding Copy-Paste, I have tried even that ... it does not work.

The console has the option to be shown & hidden by pressing the ~ key. 
So even if you open the console by pressing ~ & press Ctrl-V or Paste it using Mouse Right click, It closes the Console window.

So any other options


----------



## a_tif (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



			
				shadow2get said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem to kick a particular user from a server I have created (not a dedicated one).
> 
> ...




type *vote* in console 
u will see all player id's n names

id is number

to kick type

*kick #id

eg: kick #123
*


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



a_tif said:


> type *vote* in console
> u will see all player id's n names
> 
> id is number
> ...



Hey a_tif,

Sorry for the delay in reply ....

vote doesn't seem to be present in CSS.
Console says "Unknown command: vote" when typed. 

Any other solution ???


----------



## CyCo (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

type listplayers 
or playerslist .. i think it is listplayers though.

That gives u a list of every1 who is playing.

Then type kick #<playerid>


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



CyCo said:


> type listplayers
> or playerslist .. i think it is listplayers though.
> 
> That gives u a list of every1 who is playing.
> ...



Thanks CyCo ... It worked perfectly. 
Here is how to kick a player who has his nickname starting with ~.

1. Type listplayers in Console. It will give you a list of player IDs.
2. Type kickid <playerid> in Console.

Voila ... player is kicked.

Thank u all guys...was needing it badly.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Can anyone tell the command by which the guy who has created the server can change the name of player he wants. .I used to play a lot with my friends about 2 yrs ago and the guy who created the server would change the names of opposing team members to something like "Cs_ke_langoor" etc.. .It was fun., but I forgot the command..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hamachi server id & password plz(cs1.6 & css)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

please gimme a link to CS linux version download, along with updates and patches.


----------



## Ambar (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

try this.. 


www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/6


----------



## anshul (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey friends!!
How can I watch recorded CS games afterwards??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I followed all the instructions in
*www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/6
And Now I have a folder with 353 mb of stuff in it call "hlds" in my home directory.
Now how do I join a game and play counter-strike ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

OK, I give up. Isn't there any simple way to play CS 1.6 online in linux ?

I had CS:CZ pirated version before, but now I heard that CS1.6 is free, so am switching to in(in windows).
Is installing and playing CS 1.6 similar to CS:CZ ?


----------



## Ambar (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> OK, I give up. Isn't there any simple way to play CS 1.6 online in linux ?
> 
> I had CS:CZ pirated version before, but now I heard that CS1.6 is free, so am switching to in(in windows).
> Is installing and playing CS 1.6 similar to CS:CZ ?



umm ther r 2 ver. of cs 1.6 out thr one is steam (and lets u play on ranked servers read legal) and thf other one is non steam i.e cracked (lets u play on cracked servers with sad pings read illegal) now u can get a original cz nd cs at a music store or get it dlivrd to ur place frm nextworld.in for the same price i.e 450 or 499 .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

anyone up for cs1.6?Just let me know the hamachi server name and password.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^
me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

.so what are you waiting for?You set up hamachi server cos you got 2mbps.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^
piracy khule me???????


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^isn't cs1.6 free?lol.We can play wolfstein:Enemy territory too if you like it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

no CS 1.6 is ok
but i lost my cd so ill have to DL too from steam.
Im glad i have a steam acc


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hmm...if you guys playing.Even me will join in.Lemme know.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

sure thing buddy,I will let you know as soon as I get it working.

BTW we are not any pros. lol,sunny says he has never played it and I haven't played it in months(used to play a lot earlier though).

has anybody played cs1.6 on vista?Does it work on vista at all cos mine aint working,I cant click OK on that map intro page(it just hangs there,I have to exit manually).


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

WTH.Me too failing to get it work in Vista.Tried to install it in Vista right now but it just crashes back to desktop.  .Now trying on Ubuntu with Wine


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

im glad i have xp


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

cs 1.6 hamachi id & password plz


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Me too for CS 1.6, but tell me wat do i hv to install to get started with u guys !!!
* (plz im tis thread's creator, so be a bit patient and tell me step-by-step as I dnt knw abt online game play..lol..)*

As, of now i just hv CS1.6 and no other files installed on my PC related to CS

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Counter-Strike: Please Counter My Confusion*

I AM A DESPRATE GUY WANTING SOME HELP HERE...​

Till 5 months ago, the "Counter-Strike" I ran was a condition zero directory copied from a friend that didn't have deleted scenes. Then, due to its being buggy, laggy and slow, I got rid of it.

Now, I want counter strike again. But I am getting really confused. There are so many versions, and there are some which require you to pay and others which are free. Sometimes, the same version is both available for free and for a price. Once, I saw a link(15 months ago when I was a n00b) in softpedia of a software called Steam which is free and allows you to play counter-strike and half-life free. But on downloading it, I found out(to my horror) that I need to enter my credit card number, etc. There are lots of counter-strikes online. Which one is the correct one ?

Some guy here told me that it can be installed for linux also, and gave me the link of its install tutorial. But once again, after installing, I ended up with nothing at all. Just a directory with some stuff in it. I am still pissed about it, because I downloaded it during the day, and I had to waste precious bandwidth that could be saved in night.

I am looking for the freeware version of counter-strike(which apparently exists), that I can install, and play without any additional software(like half-life and steam). If not linux, atleast windows(*sigh*). Can anyone tell me which is the right version(s) for me ? I just want to go online and kick(or shoot) some butt. I don'y want to end up installing the server as I did in linux, with everything in commandline, and not knowing what to do.

And yes, I am also looking for some Linux Freeware Clones of counter-strike. 

I downloaded a game called urban terror, that looks just like counter-strike, but sadly is just quake3arena(but its still awssome). I think its quite easy to convert it to Counter-Strike, as just the bomb model, the game rules, and the hostages need to be modeled and programmed. But Its not done yet.

Then I googled for counter strike clone and found a game called Police Forces, thats offitially been declared as a game thats going to be a clone of counter-strike. I saw that its a 116 mb download, and I am still downloading it. Its supposed to run on the Saurbraten Engine. Anyone played it ?

And finally, what is the cost of (legal) CS:CZ retail ?


----------



## Ambar (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Please Counter My Confusion*

ok first of al there are 4 counters strikes ... cs source ( steam and non steam) ...cs cz (steam and non steam) ...cs 1.6 @my fav@ (steam and non steam) ..... now be clear bout one thing STEAM = LEGAL
NON-STEAM = ILLEGAL (unles u own a original ages old pack) ....as for runing cs 1.6 on vista ...as of i noe only the legal steam version works with auto updates from steam ...i dont noe about the non steam version. And there is no version of cs which is FREE ... so remove this misconception....think bout it why would a company let go of the worlds most popular game?
as for the price cs anthology pack costs 499 (contains cs1.6 and cz)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Please Counter My Confusion*



Ambar said:


> ok first of al there are 4 counters strikes ... cs source ( steam and non steam) ...cs cz (steam and non steam) ...cs 1.6 @my fav@ (steam and non steam) ..... now be clear bout one thing STEAM = LEGAL
> NON-STEAM = ILLEGAL (unles u own a original ages old pack) ....as for runing cs 1.6 on vista ...as of i noe only the legal steam version works with auto updates from steam ...i dont noe about the non steam version. And there is no version of cs which is FREE ... so remove this misconception....think bout it why would a company let go of the worlds most popular game?
> as for the price cs anthology pack costs 499 (contains cs1.6 and cz)


but the first post lists link for download of the game


----------



## Ambar (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

tht link was to aid ur prob of runing cs on linux ...since steam dosent support linux so u have to part ways ...u noe wht i mean.,


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



Ambar said:


> tht link was to aid ur prob of runing cs on linux ...since steam dosent support linux so u have to part ways ...u noe wht i mean.,


What about the links in the first post of the topic ? Are they legal ? Can they be used to install CS fully, atleast in windows ?


----------



## Ambar (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> What about the links in the first post of the topic ? Are they legal ? Can they be used to install CS fully, atleast in windows ?


WEL i thnk the links are illegal and shoud b removed .....btw i dont think they were there when the thread was started


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

hey, can somebody plz post lnks for gud Bots download for CS 1.6....??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

does somebody know where I can find the link to download a *non-steam, legal, and patched up to date *version of counter-strike ? Any version thats still alive and kiching @ss will do.


----------



## rkvic19 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

well i too want that.........
Besides that..........
I think it looks a bit silly!!!!
but i want to play Counter Strike online multiplayer on my pc...........
i m a small fry.......kindly reply in detail...if required.......like how to locate a server.....etc..
Thanks.

also tell which version of CS, i m a bit confused.....
n i dont want to use steam for online playing.........


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Now i have got CS 1.6


----------



## mukul (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> sure thing buddy,I will let you know as soon as I get it working.
> 
> BTW we are not any pros. lol,sunny says he has never played it and I haven't played it in months(used to play a lot earlier though).
> 
> has anybody played cs1.6 on vista?Does it work on vista at all cos mine aint working,I cant click OK on that map intro page(it just hangs there,I have to exit manually).



@devil_himself
yes it works on vista.....when u r stuck...just ctrl+alt+del...
go to task manager... close explorer...close hl.exe...close svchost.exe(only iff CPU uses for it >50) now run explorer.exe(from file)..close task manager... 
then...run cs again ... i think it should do.. 


some one asked ab2 bots(go thru earlier posts too)
zbots(the best one in term of AI)
podbots... (nice)
but ..... bots are creepy ... would advice better playing against human ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

anyone up now for CS 1.6??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

me,come soon


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^Where ? and are we playing in hamachi ?then give me hamachi network and pass


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



Harry Potter said:


> ^^Where ? and are we playing in hamachi ?then give me hamachi network and pass


*Harry Potter*... Don't be in a *Hurry Puttar*...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2008)

*Installing Counter-Strike from Wine*

Please tell me how to install CS via wine in ubuntu. Obviously, I will select OpenGL as video renderer, I have the version 1.6 mentioned in post#1 of this thread that has zbots.


----------



## kanu2k7 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Installing Counter-Strike from Wine*

Hi!!
Well I am new to this Counter Strike:Condition Zero Game and i wanted to know that how can i create a server on my LAN so that my LAN friends can play with me?
Remember LAN server not want to play on internet as of now!!!
Thx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Just start a server nd play and the ones needed to join shud type
either:
1: bring console in clients by ~ and type
slist
connect 1
[in case of only one server in the network]
2:type in console
connect ipaddress
eg: connect 192.168.0.10


----------



## rkvic19 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

If anyone can afford a favour...tell me whats more gr8...CS:S online....or CS 1.6 online.....


----------



## Ambar (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

CS 1.6 online coz its:

VERY LITE ON SYSTEM AND HAS A GREAT (AND HUGE) COMUNITY!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I installed Counter Strike 1.6 from *soc.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/Half-Life/Counter-Strike/cs16full_zbot.zip
which was given in the first post. Once I clicked play online(or what ever the equivalent option is there) I noticed that NO servers were visible. Even with the most liberal filters, I found NO servers online. Is the game less popular or is it a problem in my computer ?

I have Windows XP SP2 and BSNL Dataone Home 500 Plus Plan for Internet.


----------



## Ambar (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I installed Counter Strike 1.6 from *soc.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/Half-Life/Counter-Strike/cs16full_zbot.zip
> which was given in the first post. Once I clicked play online(or what ever the equivalent option is there) I noticed that NO servers were visible. Even with the most liberal filters, I found NO servers online. Is the game less popular or is it a problem in my computer ?
> 
> I have Windows XP SP2 and BSNL Dataone Home 500 Plus Plan for Internet.


this is becoz u have the illegal cracked version...to play online u need the original steam version.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



Ambar said:


> this is becoz u have the illegal cracked version...to play online u need the original steam version.


is the "original steam version" free ?
And if this version is illegal, what the hell is it doing on this thread's first post ? This thread is a sticky! 
and can I manually enter server IPs to connect and play ?


----------



## Ambar (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> is the "original steam version" free ?
> And if this version is illegal, what the hell is it doing on this thread's first post ? This thread is a sticky!
> and can I manually enter server IPs to connect and play ?



dood cs 1.6 is *NOT FREE ....

*it is present on the first post becoz i think non of the mods have noticed it...looks like ill have to report.....

go out to ur nearest music store and get it for Rs 499/-
( combo pack for CZ and 1.6 )


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

bhai koi cs1.6 ka server bana raha hai kaya


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



rkvic19 said:


> If anyone can afford a favour...tell me whats more gr8...CS:S online....or CS 1.6 online.....


Both are equally good Dude, the only difference is that Source as better graphics than 1.6 , but the advantage of 1.6 is that its light on systema dn even the lowest config systems can handle it quite well.  hence the largest fan base (for cs 1.6)

I hope i solved ur problem.. 

Cheers n e-peace....



MetalheadGautham said:


> I installed Counter Strike 1.6 from *soc.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/Half-Life/Counter-Strike/cs16full_zbot.zip
> which was given in the first post. Once I clicked play online(or what ever the equivalent option is there) I noticed that NO servers were visible. Even with the most liberal filters, I found NO servers online. Is the game less popular or is it a problem in my computer ?
> 
> I have Windows XP SP2 and BSNL Dataone Home 500 Plus Plan for Internet.


 
To be fair and straight forward, that link (wich u are talking about), was posted jus to D/load the *Z bots* for ur CS 1.6 version as the *Z bots* are jus used for CS-SOURCE titles, so anything d/loaded more on ur behalf will be ur responsiblity brother 

Those links link to many other sites too but that does not mean u go on complaining with a *Red face* if u were not able to play CS 1.6 Online.

There are many posts in this thread, be kind to us and on urself too and ask for a help !! instead of complaining as to *Why ? this thread was made a sticky..*

There is a lot of hard work and time spent by me to create this thread, and once ppl got to knw its value, only then it was made as a Sticky...


----from...
The * Half life and Counter Strike* Thread Creator 
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Both are equally good Dude, the only difference is that Source as better graphics than 1.6 , but the advantage of 1.6 is that its light on systema dn even the lowest config systems can handle it quite well.  hence the largest fan base (for cs 1.6)
> 
> I hope i solved ur problem..
> 
> ...


cool down man. I have nothing against you or your thread. I just want to cinfirm this:

1. I just clicked your link, and that file was offered for download(the firefox download box came up). This means that the link you posted was containing that hacked CS 1.6

2. You need to confirm if CS 1.6 is free or non free. Each person has a different opinion

3. I too run a Urban Terror(CS's arch rival) thread and I don't get angry at whiners.

4. A pre-patched version of CS 1.6 will be welcome. I am hunting the net for it, and will try to submit it here, but if you find it, please post it in the first post, instead of linking to a zillion patches.


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

I downloaded and installed zbot for my CS 1.6 v22 patch..
Now the problem is that i cant hear any radio sounds, even though i've checked its option on.
Moreover, the autobuy and rebuy functions do not work.. So, it becomes pretty messy to buy my weapons every round. 
Does anyone else have this problem? How do i rectify it. Plz help..


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

any way to play couter strike Condition zero on hamachi


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ya me but u needed to host


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> cool down man. I have nothing against you or your thread. I just want to cinfirm this:
> 
> 1. I just clicked your link, and that file was offered for download(the firefox download box came up). This means that the link you posted was containing that hacked CS 1.6
> 
> ...


 
I was all relaxed man, but if any how, I sounded harsh, my apologies.. 

Btw, the links that are posted on the first page were not posted my myself, it was a recommendation from a forum member, 

*Please Note:* If any of you thread users, find any link to be objectionable, feel free to *PM* me either to remove that particular link or give a link (if you wish too) to be replaced in that place..

As of now, (Afaik) CS1.6 Is NOT Free, if ppl claim it to be, its either d/loaded from a wrong source (i hope. ppl knw wat a wrong source is) or jus posted to increase curiosity..
----------------------------------------
yrana wrote:


> I downloaded and installed zbot for my CS 1.6 v22 patch..
> Now the problem is that i cant hear any radio sounds, even though i've checked its option on.
> Moreover, the autobuy and rebuy functions do not work.. So, it becomes pretty messy to buy my weapons every round.
> Does anyone else have this problem? How do i rectify it. Plz help..


 
Did you d/load the zbot from this thread?
If Yes, then it may be the case that the zbot version might not work on a newer/modified version of CS1.6 (ver. 22)

If No, then either you are patching (adding) zbots on a legal version of CS1.6 
or that particular version of CS has no support for zbots.
=========================================================
 Please Note: "Zbots" are not the legal bots for CS1.6 game, they were a part of CS-CZ and were just made to be compatible with CS1.6 because of their imporved A.I (Artificial Intelligence a.k.a Human like response and thinking in Computer controlled bots i.e players)

I hope i was clear in my replies.... 
=========================================================
Off topic: inspite of being this thread's creator, I have been very Inactive on my part to reply to various topics, which were made up by the replies of other ppl joining and making their contribution to this thread..so *i thank you all* for keeping this thread active 

* Congrats to all of this thread's active users and repliers alike, who contributed and made this thread touch the 1000 posts mark !! *
=========================================================
----from...
The *Half life and Counter Strike* Thread Creator 
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Ambar (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu thnkx fr making things clear...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

@ashu: do you always need to be pompus when you tell that you are this thread's creator ?


----------



## Ambar (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

lol XD


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^ lolz.. it feels gud sumtimes (to announce rather than to hear)..


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

Hey all the ppl out there.................
Me n a couple of my frends wanna play counter strike: condition zero over Lan...... all of us have net connections at our home, so it there ne way of playin CS on the net......... please reply soon......


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 25, 2008)

*CS Help needed.*

Hey all the ppl out there.................
Me n a couple of my frends wanna play counter strike: condition zero in the multiplayer mode...... all of us have net connections at our home, so is there ne way of playin CS on the net......... please reply soon......

PS: i posted in the official CS n Half life thread.....but got no replies.....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

Create a network through Hamachi and then one becomes a server and others can join him.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

Hamachi is a website?????


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

Hamachi is a software.
It allows creation of virtual private networks.
Install hamachi, create a network and ask ur friends to join it(Your friends have to install hamachi also).
Then you can start a multiplayer game and ur friends join it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Stalker (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

1. Install hamachi
2. Create / Join a network

*To Host a Server*

**Setup Hamachi for CZ ( you have to do this only once / per each friend )
1. Configure Hamachi > Preferences > Window > _Enable_ Show 'advanced...' Peer menu item
2. Right Click on the friend's name you want to play with> Advanced
3. Change the VPN alias IP to < his part >.< your part >.< his part >.< his part >

eg: 
if your Hamachi IP is 5.255.255.255 
& your friend's hamachi IP is 5.1.1.1 then the VPN alias is 5.*255*.1.1 

4. Start CZ & host a Custom game.

*To Join A server*
1. Start CS:CZ
2. press ~
3. type 'slist' (without the quotes) to see if servers are detected by the game
4. type 'connect <hamachi IP of the host> '
    eg: connect 5.255.255.255


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*



Stalker said:


> 1. Install hamachi
> 2. Create / Join a network
> 
> *To Host a Server*
> ...



Thanx for the detailed decription....wil try out n let u know


----------



## Stalker (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

^^i've tried it out many times....its works for CZ


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

Can u plz use this topic for ur QnAs ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841

It broadly speaks for itself.. 

please its a request.. 

Reporting....



Cheers n  e-peace....


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Can u plz use this topic for ur QnAs ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841
> 
> It broadly speaks for itself..
> 
> ...




U can check it out in that thread..... i had posted first in that thread.....but due to no replies to my query, i had to begin a new thread.........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

^^

THat will not solve ur problem if u create the new thread. .

Coz, as noe threads will come, ur thread will move down the list adn eventualy onto the next page.. hope u got wat i tried to say.. btw, check the original thread (given in my prev post)..

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^
is it a legal copy ?

U will hv to make use of a s/ware known as HAMACHI (its very small d/load of approx. 1-2 MB)

THen create a server,
bring on the console (by pressing the tilde key wich is this ~ just left of the 1 key)
and type slist to show the lit of available servers..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> U will hv to make use of a s/ware known as HAMACHI (its very small d/load of approx. 1-2 MB)
> 
> THen create a server,
> bring on the console (by pressing the tilde key wich is this ~ just left of the 1 key)
> and type slist to show the lit of available servers..


Suggestion-
As people in this thread ask mostly about hamachi, Why don't you do a comprehensive Tutorial and post it on the first post of this thread?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^

Yup, its a good idea, but i will hv to take the help of u guys to add info abt hamachi and "how-to's", regarding Hosting a server and Joining a server..

PM me if any of u guys have anything to be added in the hamachi tut to be put on with ur name on the first page of this thread..  

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yup, its a good idea, but i will hv to take the help of u guys to add info abt hamachi and "how-to's", regarding Hosting a server and Joining a server..
> 
> ...


I am thinking of searching the net and posting a full fledged *[Tutorial]Setting Up a Hamachi Server In Linux and Windows* thread in tutorials section, or as a sticky in gamers section. Any suggestions ? This will help every single gamer on this forum.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: CS Help needed.*

there won't be much trouble if you have a mod merge this thread into the CS thread.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

^^

Well, as u wish 

But if that tut is on this thread's 1st page, it wud be good as many ppl are asking the Hamachi How-to's regarding CS online.. 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Well, as u wish
> 
> ...


Hamachi is an independent topic, and as you know, its better to teach a kid about Operating Systems rather than Windows XP, because the former will enable him to use lots more things.

So I think its best if a dedicated sticky tutorial to the Hamachi Server, plus a paragraph each on popular games, will be fine.


----------



## hullap (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

ppl up for CS-CZ PM me


----------



## abinesh (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: The Half-Life and Counterstrike Thread*

any servers for cs cz over hamachi here  ?
please post id and pw ... thanks !


----------



## MoNSt3r (Mar 11, 2008)

*Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

*www.kreeminals.com/images/1q82xne74aeidwcglzp4.jpg
Thanks to Kreeminals.com for  FREE UNLIMITED IMAGE HOSTING​
Watch the trailer here: *www.sizzledcore.com/counter-strike-online-trailer/

So, what do you guys think of this Counter-Strike? I just hope they improve the gameplay experience, and add a few more mods like deathmatch, capture the flag etc.


----------



## juggler (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

Whats the must see factor in it ???


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

WTF??? I was happy that I got over my CS addiction.... and CS source sucked... now *this* is S E X Y   

*drools*




_


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*



MoNSt3r said:


> Thanks to Kreeminals.com for  FREE UNLIMITED IMAGE HOSTING​



Um, I dont think you should advertise your site like this dude.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

I am sticking to Urban Terror even now.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

Requires no steam.  Nice.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

Wow. 
Awesome.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

Cool...


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

good improvement cool


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

Plz continue ur discussion here---> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841

Reporting for mods,

Btw, it looks good 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

nothing so spectacular, it was mediocre

atleast the caps were falling on right side...lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

na,nothing beats the good old cs1.6.

this is more like cod:4.sadly these type of game need to run on low end systems too which I dont think is possible, judging by trailer.


----------



## juggler (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Counter-Strike: Online - Official Trailer (MUST SEE!)*

^^^+1  rightly said
cs 1.6 the best


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2008)

any one CS 1.6 on hamachi


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2008)

i create a network on hamachi my friends also join but i format my pc again join my own network it shows network is full how to get inside


----------



## Ambar (Mar 20, 2008)

try putting in ur master password


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2008)

i have not set  the master password and another thing happen to me now hamachi is not connecting in network connection when  enable the hamachi net adapter is not establish just searching the ip its not working in my both windows its sucks guys plz help me out plz


----------



## Ambar (Mar 21, 2008)

tried uninstalling and reinstalling hamachi?? ...if tht didnt help then try disabling ur firewall.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

@Nightmare : Go to options -> Preferences and click "Try Hamachi Premium".
Now you should be able to join "full" networks for 30 days


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

5 Things That Make Counter-Strike Look Stupid!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ lol


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi digitians.
m facing poblem with steam software..
howto play game in steam ..when i click on connect then in window it gave me option of buy counter strike..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> 5 Things That Make Counter-Strike Look Stupid!



Great.Not bad for someone making animation for the first time.


----------



## Stalker (Apr 2, 2008)

i am thinking of getting original CS:Anthology. Is steam needed for this?
will it have the latest patch of CS?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ 

Im doubtful for that (abt the latest patch i mean) AFAIK, Steam will be needed for u to play online...


----------



## Ambar (Apr 3, 2008)

Stalker said:


> i am thinking of getting original CS:Anthology. Is steam needed for this?
> will it have the latest patch of CS?


ya in order to play online u need to have steam....but the best part is tht u have plenty of servers to play on


----------



## Stalker (Apr 3, 2008)

Ambar said:


> the best part is tht u have plenty of servers to play on


 
will i get low pings? i have bsnl home-500 2mbps plan


----------



## Ambar (Apr 6, 2008)

umm...ur pings wont be low ...coz the routing frm bsnls side is totally fu**** up (u may get low pings only when the local bandwidth usage is low) ...but if u can change ur isp and get a 128 k connection from sm isp like spectra,exatt,tata,airtel,MTNL...things will be fine.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

Stalker said:


> will i get low pings? i have bsnl home-500 2mbps plan


where r you from??

if you are in mumbai you will get low pings as many Indian CS servers are hosted in exatt, Mumbai... (fragshack, vstreet, IGL... all of em)

if you get an exatt connection you will have single digit pings 

and yeah BSNL sucks though 

I'm in chennai and get around 50ms ping with Airtel  sometimes it will be low 


_


----------



## Stalker (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm from Goa.
Anyway, i had installed GG client.was getting a ping of ~ 60 ms from v-street

@ambar
128k connection is enough?


----------



## Ambar (Apr 7, 2008)

ya more than enough..though u cant use lan rates on it...

@digitaldude how do u get 50ms frm airtel?? on my dads comp i get like 100ms on all servers even those IGL servers hosted in del  ....but frm exatt in delhi i get a max ping of 20ms


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 7, 2008)

Ambar said:


> ya more than enough..though u cant use lan rates on it...
> 
> @digitaldude how do u get 50ms frm airtel?? on my dads comp i get like 100ms on all servers even those IGL servers hosted in del  ....but frm exatt in delhi i get a max ping of 20ms


dunno I used to get around 50ms ping even when I had 128kbps unlimited from airtel... for the servers hosted in Mumbai...

I was even getting the same pings for singapore servers.. but then after a few weeks all singapore servers seemed to have a very high ping dunno why..

may be your dad's comp doesn't have good server rates...

btw a few people with exatt connection in mumbai play on the v-street servers and they have a LAN ping 



_


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

hi all, I have been playin Cod4 over hamachi with a few of the other digit members, and its been good fun, but there's very few of us.

So havin played Cs ages ago, and listenin to u guys, if they do have many indian servers, I would like to buy the origianl CS pack...so can i just the orange box? or buy only CS to play online?

Pls let me know. thanks!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^^
orange box is a gr8 value for money  and I dont think CS is included with orange box 

anyway check it out in steampowered.com


_


----------



## Ambar (Apr 14, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^
> orange box is a gr8 value for money  and I dont think CS is included with orange box
> 
> anyway check it out in steampowered.com
> ...



no cs is not included in the orange box ....


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

Ambar said:


> no cs is not included in the orange box ....



Ill get the CS-Source then its only 500 buks...with this i can play on the legit indian and foreign servers na?!



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^
> orange box is a gr8 value for money  and I dont think CS is included with orange box
> 
> anyway check it out in steampowered.com
> ...



thanks mate...thats wer i got the info of source package!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

jasku said:


> Ill get the CS-Source then its only 500 buks...with this i can play on the legit indian and foreign servers na?!


ya you can.. just goto game-monitor.com and selct country as 'India' then 'game' as whatever you want, you will get the list of all online servers 

btw CS-Source is around 800 bucks  and CS is 400 bucks  there are not much players for CS Source in India all CS Source servers are empty only... people here play mostly CS 1.6 also many servers are there...

_


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ya you can.. just goto game-monitor.com and selct country as 'India' then 'game' as whatever you want, you will get the list of all online servers
> 
> btw CS-Source is around 800 bucks  and CS is 400 bucks  there are not much players for CS Source in India all CS Source servers are empty only... people here play mostly CS 1.6 also many servers are there...
> 
> _



yea noticed that CS is for 400 buks, here is the link to source its only 450-*cgi.ebay.in/Counter-Strike-Source-...ryZ80328QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I wanna play on servers with low ping man..so wat do u sggest I get the normal CS alone?

I am from Chennai and have an Airtel 256k connection, soon to be upgaded to 384k!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

get the normal CS... as I said no one in India plays the CS Source online...

and servers with the normal CS are always filled...

me too in chennai with airtel connxn  you will get around 40 - 50ms ping (sometimes less also) to servers in mumbai and there are a lot 


p.s. its more of a hassle if you buy game cds in ebay.. you cant be sure they are legit  and also if it doesnt work then you have a big headache in your hands 

_


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> get the normal CS... as I said no one in India plays the CS Source online...
> 
> and servers with the normal CS are always filled...
> 
> ...


 

awseome...yea ur rite,,.ill prolly get it from lanmark or something. once i get it..ill get in touch.. THanks!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 15, 2008)

wat type of problem is that when i playing CS 1.6 online on gg or Internet when the game is started my RAM is increasing 343MB,344MB,345MB upto 5GB its happen with cs only i format my that window and install fresh OS but the problem is still.plz help me out wat is wrong


----------



## hawisback (Apr 22, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat type of problem is that when i playing CS 1.6 online on gg or Internet when the game is started my RAM is increasing 343MB,344MB,345MB upto 5GB its happen with cs only i format my that window and install fresh OS but the problem is still.plz help me out wat is wrong


 
dint get your problem dude... ram increases means??? its probably due to pagination... or maybe its showing fake... i could not understand ur problem clearly...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 23, 2008)

the sxe creating that problem gg sucks


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^
I also uninstalled sxe injected and gg.. those things suck 


_


----------



## Ambar (Apr 23, 2008)

so going the original way??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^^



_


----------



## sivarap (Apr 26, 2008)

anyone up for a game (css) now on hamachi?


----------



## sharath_ar89 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey guys i think u will be knowing abt amx mod x
plz tell me how 2 config it.


----------



## Ambar (Apr 28, 2008)

try this link..
*www.psychostats.com/doc/Documentation_Home


----------



## ika.dips (Apr 29, 2008)

get over counter strike…… there’ a new revolution… n its called vixture…


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2008)

^REPORTED^


----------



## Ambar (Apr 30, 2008)

lol....@ika.dips u cant get over counter strike ..its an age old classic..still  used in each and every major tourney...so dont expect it do fade away so easily...no hard feelings buddy..but such a post tht to in a counter strike related thread..can cause probs ..


----------



## Stalker (May 5, 2008)

I have a MX-518. Am looking For a good Gaming surface. 

Sensitivity : 
Windows : 4
CounterStrike : 4.0
dpi : 1800

Can any one suggest me a good Surface? 
I Was thinking about Razer Mantis Speed / SteelPad QCK


----------



## Cool G5 (May 5, 2008)

Can CS be played between two - four people using airtel Mobile Office using hamachi?


----------



## Ambar (May 6, 2008)

can be but the pings and speed are going to be super slow


----------



## jasku (May 7, 2008)

guys I got my CS Anthology pack...and i installed it but wen I connect to most low ping servers i get an error 'Unable to authenticate steam id, could not contact steam server' why am i gettin  this??...is it coz the server is not using original game....if so ..i tried uninstallin steam..and  even my CS got uninstalled!!..

Pls tell me how to resolve the error. Thanks


----------



## Ambar (May 7, 2008)

are u connectig to any of the v-street or igl servers?? ....if u are getting a problem connecting to those servers...then most probably ur connection is spiking....try connecting today if its not a problem with ur connection ...coz yesterday we were fixing some ping problems on the servers...do tell me if ur prob was solved or not..


----------



## jasku (May 10, 2008)

Ambar said:


> are u connectig to any of the v-street or igl servers?? ....if u are getting a problem connecting to those servers...then most probably ur connection is spiking....try connecting today if its not a problem with ur connection ...coz yesterday we were fixing some ping problems on the servers...do tell me if ur prob was solved or not..



Well i could not find em on steam!!...are they on steam?!


----------



## DigitalDude (May 10, 2008)

^^^
goto www.game-monitor.com and choose the country as India and game as Counterstrike, you will get all the online servers 


_


----------



## jasku (May 10, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> goto www.game-monitor.com and choose the country as India and game as Counterstrike, you will get all the online servers
> 
> 
> _



yea thats wat I used!...and it wont connect to V street and IGL servers!..dunno why


----------



## DigitalDude (May 11, 2008)

jasku said:


> yea thats wat I used!...and it wont connect to V street and IGL servers!..dunno why


weird dude 

anyway try looking for common problems in steam forums..

but most common solution is to restart steam.. even I get those 'unable to authenticate' errors sometimes 

_


----------



## Ambar (May 11, 2008)

u wernt able to connect...most probable because...the v-street servers are being overhauled rite now....but if u were also not able to connect to the igl servers then its most probably a prob from ur side...check ur internet conn( details bout ur connection would be help full)

also try putting these vakues in the console
:

rate 20000
cl_updaterate 101 (decrease to increase playability but shld be >20)
cl_cmdrate 101 (decrease to increase playability but shld be >20)
ex_interp 0.1

do post if it helped..

and post ur coonn details


----------



## Stalker (May 12, 2008)

I have a MX-518. Am looking For a good Gaming surface. 

Sensitivity : 
Windows : 4
CounterStrike : 4.0
dpi : 1800

Can any one suggest me a good Surface? 
I Was thinking about Razer Mantis Speed / SteelPad QCK


----------



## Ambar (May 12, 2008)

if oon a budget Steelpad qck ...contact me for delhi 

if budget like 2 k steelpad qck heavy ....again contact me for delhi ...

dont go for razer with a mx 518 ...


----------



## Ambar (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 百度网站优化的技巧*



080522jk said:


> 百度网站优化的技巧 笔者从1999年开始接触网络，*baidu技术*2000年开始接触百度，*baidu优化*方便贴心的它一直成为我们国人的首选搜索引擎，*百度优化*逐渐笔者也学会了制作网站*baidu优化公司*，因此网站关键字在百度排名中重要性可想而知*。**baidu技术*


???


----------



## sivarap (May 30, 2008)

Is CS still being played on hamachi? I don' see any posts on that....
if so please send me the network name and thepasswd...please


----------



## Ambar (May 30, 2008)

sry bro hamachi is passe...get orig cs1.6 and enjoy the online bliss


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 31, 2008)

goto garena


----------



## hidayath7 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have installed the map as ur tips,my map name is showing but when i click on that its not playing so am doing mistake.?plz help me out am using (CSS)


----------



## Ambar (Jun 5, 2008)

hidayath7 said:


> I have installed the map as ur tips,my map name is showing but when i click on that its not playing so am doing mistake.?plz help me out am using (CSS)



wht exactly is it saying??                                
is it a wad file error??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 28, 2008)

@ hidayat

Hv u entered the map's name in map.txt in the main folder of CSS ??


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 22, 2008)

i dnt knw if its corrct to ask...if its nt thn MOD plz delete it...

I'd like all the hardcore CS Gamers to PM me asap...its very very imp for u all...plzz PM me...or add me on yahoo abhi2blue@yahoo.com

MOD plz delete if its wrng to post


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

well, its not worng if at the vewry least u can giv a hint here..


----------



## karmanya (Aug 9, 2008)

can someone set up a counter strike 1.6 for noobs thingy?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ 
sorry, didint get ur question , can u please frame it properly...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 9, 2008)

hey any one playing on non-steam here


----------



## Ambar (Aug 10, 2008)

nopes...non steam is illegal....get a orig one...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2008)

well there ate many non steam servers around... but its not to be discussed here as per forum rules.... 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## anshul (Aug 11, 2008)

*Problem detecting server*

Whenever I make a LAN server on CS1.6 no one else detects it. When others make I can detect it.

What is happening?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2008)

is ur firewall blocking it ???

there are instances that the in built and the default WIndows firewall may block ur app... so plz check for that, if any and post it here..


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 15, 2008)

@ashu888ashu888
I've got the *original* Counterstrike Anthology
I couldnt figure out how to install maps for CZ (yes Condition Zero)
Can you please help me out?
The First post didnt sort out the process for installing CZ maps


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^

well first of all make sure that the cz maps u are trying to install are compatible with cs1.6 (a.k.a CS anthology)

Extract the map (using any ZIP utility) in ur cstrike folder>maps and the map wich u hv extracted will hv a .bsp extension. 

Locate a text file named as mapcycle.txt in the "cstrike" folder) and write the name of the map u hv jus extracted eg: de_aztec (without the .bsp extension) and only the map name. Save and close the text file and wen u start the CS game, u will see ur newly map in the map options. 
------------


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanx Man 
Will do as you say


----------



## boom2709 (Aug 16, 2008)

*how do u play CS online ?*

i just started playing CS [1.6] and i wanted to know if you could play this games online, also whether my 384 Kb/ps line would be good enough for it ?


----------



## skippednote (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: how do u play CS online ?*

Yes you can play counter strike 1.6 on you 384kbps connection easily. You just have to patch it up for more fun level. You can find some in gamerz section under half life and counter strike thread


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: how do u play CS online ?*

FYI original cs.16 hardy costs about 300 rupees and you can play on steam server with other players after purchasing,totally worth it IMO.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2008)

^^

no prob mate 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: how do u play CS online ?*

guys guys, plz use this space ----> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82371
for ur discussion and avoid creating new threads..

reporting to mods to merge...
------------------------------

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## anshul (Aug 16, 2008)

Some Pranksters Change other player's name when playing on the LAN. They change the name of the player playing from the server. How do they do that and how to prevent it.

Also how to disable cheats on the LAN. Would sv_cheats 0 work?


----------



## Ambar (Aug 17, 2008)

u can change the name of the person who has started the server by typing the command :

cmd name "wht ever u want" 

if u want to prevent this from happening then type :

alias "your name " 
or 
alias name "your name"


----------



## KoRn (Aug 20, 2008)

@ashu
hi ashu long long tyme man...
how r u/??hows the csSinG??
well i shifted to delhi so visit reliance world often for some steam play its fuN!
any new tactics???erm...i admit i cant bunny hop even after utube vids ...its complex...lol..
care to help???
how to switch from left handed to right with just 1 key???
why doesnt cs 1.6 or cs cz run on vista premium????sux!!!it jus goes black and hangs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ 

hey Korn , man missed u so so much .. well NOT CSing these days as got a NEW PSP  so really addicted to it.. 

So, u moved to Del haan.. gr8...hey plz post any new tactics herew as and wen u are free adn hv sum time, looks like i'll hv to again start playing now tat i hv met u again  and we 2 can post sum really good stuff here..

Well abt CS/ CS-CZ not playable on Vista, i hv no info on that, as still usi9ng the WIn XPPro SP3 9vista style)  but will sort that out as [planning to install Vista as my 2nd OS... 
----------------

Cheers man !! really happy to see ur post 

...ashu...


----------



## Ambar (Aug 21, 2008)

if u use the original steam version itll workk


----------



## hullap (Aug 21, 2008)

a question
is there a diff between cs 1.6 and cscz?
and how do i play cs over lan/hamachi
open console and /connect <lan-ip> ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes buddy there is a difference b/w CS1.6 and CS-CZ... cs1.6 is the older version of counter strike (but not the oldest version)... and CS-CZ Counter strike Condition zero is a new and improved version.. 

its the cs1.6 version tat is easily tweakable and modders favourite all around the world and they  release their custom maps and improved AI for the same ....


----------



## KoRn (Aug 22, 2008)

@hullap

well there is some difference between cs 1.6 and cz...to tell u the truth its much easier to get frags in cz...why???
1.more agile and flexible gameplay
2.no scope delays in magging....gr8!

cz has fewer bugs as compared to 1.6 but if u wanna own in cs cz play 1.6 and watch the difference after perfecting 1.6.all the best dude 

____________________
@ ambar

will it work if i get original steam version!cuz i have a steam id...kewl!!!hope ur right man.
____________________
@ ashu
hey ya im glad to be back and chat some cs wit u guys...i was away cuz i quit cs for a while...it got 2 addictive...but im back to some F*kin fragging man!ownage!
will post some of my tactics soon enuf...altho yall may have heard of them..
____________________
keep em coming guys!
cs-rules!

erm....steam doesnt work on my vista premium...
when i start steam an error pops up: could not load stea library.dll

wat the hell is dat>>!??!!?!??!?!
tried reinstalling and all..no use

even visited got frag forums...they said it has sumthing to do wit the ati catalyst or sumthin..


----------



## Ambar (Aug 23, 2008)

yups it surely will if u want  can add me on steam   .. ma steam id :  noobstarsingh


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 23, 2008)

@ korn

buddy, i do not hv a vista, but will try solving ur problem, did sum googling, and on sum forums it says tat the error os coz of a bad install.. see this steam link..

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?p_faqid=261

hope it helps...


----------



## KoRn (Aug 23, 2008)

@ashu 
man it has long complicated crap...wish u cud fine a way to help..

@ambar
seriously,tell me wats wit the steam error dude


----------



## Ambar (Aug 24, 2008)

KoRn said:


> @ambar
> seriously,tell me wats wit the steam error dude



ummm ..ok first thing are u getting this error in steam?? 

also itlll be very helpful if u cud post a screenie or is it going just blank...??

the last time i faced some problems in cs in vista ...was due to sm compatibility probs wid nvidia (vista ) drivers...try using sm older version...or try updatin em to the latest


----------



## anshul (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to block the scripts people run on my server to improve aiming and disable cheats.
I feel that sv_cheats 0 is not enough. Can anyone suggest a good counter measure.

How do I make new weapon models work on the lan servers. I have tham others don't. If I try to join server it gives the error tht server enforces the consistency of models and disconnects me????


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the method to uninstall CZ: Deleted Scenes. You can keep CS:CZ but remove only Deleted Scenes to save space.
In the game installation directory, there's a folder named "czeror". This is the folder containing the files required to play DS. Just delete it. That's all. By itself, CZ takes less than a GB of space but DS takes a lot of space.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ 

yaa, i guess coz CSCZDS is a single player mission hence it takes a lot of space as compared to CSCZ..


----------



## Ambar (Aug 31, 2008)

anshul said:


> I want to block the scripts people run on my server to improve aiming and disable cheats.
> I feel that sv_cheats 0 is not enough. Can anyone suggest a good counter measure.
> 
> How do I make new weapon models work on the lan servers. I have tham others don't. If I try to join server it gives the error tht server enforces the consistency of models and disconnects me????



u can try downloading the AMX mod ...for thye models and stuff ..as for disabling hacks and stuff ....use sXe client or ..cheating death ..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2008)

^^

yup, rite solution dude.. AMX mod is specifically created for server gaming.. : )


----------



## anshul (Sep 7, 2008)

*Problem restoring CS*

Whenevever I minimize Counter Strike CZ or 1.6 any, and restore it..........the video disappears and I have to tereminate it using Ctrl+Alt+Del. Tried to play at lower resolutions but no help.
I have a 8600 GT and 19' TFT Intex, also the shadowed areas in the game appear too dark to see any camper there. But others can see me if I hide there.Tried to adjust the brightness setiings but it doesnt help. Will try the gamma correction.


I usually do the commanding job in the match. so whrer can I find tips to find new strategies??


----------



## Ambar (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Problem restoring CS*



anshul said:


> Whenevever I minimize Counter Strike CZ or 1.6 any, and restore it..........the video disappears and I have to tereminate it using Ctrl+Alt+Del. Tried to play at lower resolutions but no help.
> I have a 8600 GT and 19' TFT Intex, also the shadowed areas in the game appear too dark to see any camper there. But others can see me if I hide there.Tried to adjust the brightness setiings but it doesnt help. Will try the gamma correction.
> 
> 
> I usually do the commanding job in the match. so whrer can I find tips to find new strategies??



*www.gotfrag.com

best site fot any gaming related stuff....visit the cs section for more info....

the video prob may be due to older drivers .... tried the latest ones?? 

also open ur console in game nd type ..:

gamma 3

and brightness 99

this should help ...


----------



## anshul (Sep 7, 2008)

yes I have the latest drivers 
also when i try to change the game video setting it crashes.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmm...then it might be  tht the video mode is set to ether DirectX or Software...try changing it to OpenGL ...if it still dosent help..do a clean install..delete the CS folder completely and then reinstall...


----------



## XBL (Sep 9, 2008)

Or try using window mode using shortcut tweak or 3D analyser


----------



## strider21 (Sep 11, 2008)

just in case
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97555


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ 

lol, a really shockiong find i must say buddy, 
-----------------


----------



## Ambar (Sep 16, 2008)

the frst pic is original the second is modded


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2008)

so the next time you guys plan a cs1.6 evening over hamachi,lemme know.,haven't played it in years now but certainly like to play with you guys.just leave me a visitors message or better a PM.ty.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 16, 2008)

when's hl2: ep3 gonna release?


----------



## Ambar (Sep 17, 2008)

no hamachi since ages..steam ftw~


----------



## lnm.prabhakar (Sep 17, 2008)

how to cheat in counter strike game.........as to bcome invincible.etc


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2008)

Ambar said:


> no hamachi since ages..steam ftw~


Yea,but still hamachi for neighbourhood friends.


----------



## Ambar (Sep 17, 2008)

lnm.prabhakar said:


> how to cheat in counter strike game.........as to bcome invincible.etc



dood ur very lucky tht this forum dsnt have hardcore CS players.... if u wud have been on sm forum like erodov or v-street or respawn ...i have banned u permanently from the site the forums and all the servers too...so go and play fair..this is not a single player fps


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^
+1

there is only one way to become invincible - Play hard and go pro 

btw Ambar dont be too harsh on the noob.. probably he got owned several times 

so prabhakar, dont even think of cheating you will never learn the game then.. practicing and observing how the pros play are the only ways to become good at the game 

_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 17, 2008)

+1

Yup, agree to that, its jus practice, practice and hmm.... yaa, more practice


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey i got Half Life 2: Orange Box

The game starts 
the menu opens
i go to the new game option and click on the first chaper in the list and say- play game
and then      nothing happens.............WHY????? Is there any special way to open it


----------



## Ambar (Sep 17, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Hey i got Half Life 2: Orange Box
> 
> The game starts
> the menu opens
> ...



ur system specs?? 
does the game just go non responsive or does it return to the menu??

Ya..everybody improves just by practice..if u really wanna go pro then u can seriously play on LAN at various gaming cafes in ur city like Zapak , or AREA 51 (new delhi) or the respawn cafe (newdelhi) ...and seriously...dont vever cheat 

also 



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> +1
> 
> there is only one way to become invincible - Play hard and go pro
> ...



actually i have been having so many unban requests on V-street forums ...tht im really pissed of now...


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 17, 2008)

system specs......(dont laugh.coz theyre bad)

Intel 82945G exprerss chipset, 128 MB
2 gb RAM
Intel Dual Core 1.8 ghz

and what it does is......

i click on new game option and a seperate window opens that shows all the chapters.
i click on the 1st chapter.....
the window fades out and i can see the menu and then nothing happens....
the game doesnt crash coz i can still select the options....


----------



## Ambar (Sep 18, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> system specs......(dont laugh.coz theyre bad)
> 
> Intel 82945G exprerss chipset, 128 MB
> 2 gb RAM
> ...



i seriously think..there is sm file missing...delete the game folder from the username folder ...
X:/Steam/Steamapps/(urusername)/(gamefolder) ...and let steam install it again...


----------



## vmp_vivek (Sep 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> +1
> 
> Yup, agree to that, its jus practice, practice and hmm.... yaa, more practice



Yo what's up ashu! Long time no see! But, I am here now! See you soon!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ 

hey, dude, 

welcome back yaar, hv been missing u and ur Posts fora  long long time... 

well, im here, so u can see me posting here...

btw, plz post any new cs tips or tf, tf2 tips here if u have... 
--------------

Dont knw where has Korn again disappeared ...  we were the original 3 CS players having started this thread... and kept it running for a long time,,, 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey i just started playing Half Life 2. The Sub Machine gun there is confusing. I mean its ammo gets over real soon. Its like, at one stage it shows my ammo to be 43 17 and then once that 43 gets over it says 17 0. But in the pistol when it says 18 150 when the 18 gets over it goes to 18 132 or something.....can someone explain


----------



## anshul (Sep 30, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Hey i just started playing Half Life 2. The Sub Machine gun there is confusing. I mean its ammo gets over real soon. Its like, at one stage it shows my ammo to be 43 17 and then once that 43 gets over it says 17 0. But in the pistol when it says 18 150 when the 18 gets over it goes to 18 132 or something.....can someone explain





Are you dumb or a very silly noob(no insult meant) but that' is simple maths. In 43 17 '43' is the no of bullets in the magazine and the '17' is the extra bullets you have. So when 43 gets over it is obvious that it will show 17 0. Similarly in the case of pistol.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ 

ok ok , although u meant NOT to hurt him, but still, be a bit relaxed (in ur words) wen answering questions for Begineers..  coz we all were begineers at sum point in our lives wen it came to gaming.. 

-------------

@ Lethal :

buddy, i hope u got ur reply, if there is any thing more u wanna ask, plz feel free absolutely.. to post it..


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya i got it and dude anshul.......lemme tell u mate........i'm a game design student not a mathematician.......i suck at math......seriously. Agreed i could have solved that myself.........but i hate math so much that i wouldnt touch it with a 50foot pole if i had to.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ 

lol..wat was tat reply


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 3, 2008)

one more thing.....is there multiplayer support in HL2( LAN and Internet play that is). Am getting bored playing the single player for a long time.....( and also a bit scared as i get to play it mainly at night and i'm currently in the "We don't go to ravenholm" level
<<<<<<<<<SPOOKY>>>>>>>>> )

also can i add cs 1.6 to hl2


----------



## Ambar (Oct 4, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> one more thing.....is there multiplayer support in HL2( LAN and Internet play that is). Am getting bored playing the single player for a long time.....( and also a bit scared as i get to play it mainly at night and i'm currently in the "We don't go to ravenholm" level
> <<<<<<<<<SPOOKY>>>>>>>>> )
> 
> also can i add cs 1.6 to hl2



for HL2 multiplayer u  have a seperate game called Half life 2 deathmatch..


----------



## KoRn (Oct 14, 2008)

@ashu..
well here i am man..der isnt anything happening about this thread and + ive got a lot of studying to do..so dont mind if i cant make it here often.
CS RULES!

and ya for all u noobs out der...ashu is right 3 of us came,saw and conquered..lol...*SIGH*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ 

lol.. agree to u anytime of the year man..  me too busy with my JAva and sum back end Courses,

but, i must say. *Ambar* is really expert in CS  adn i love reading his posts here

btw, wat u doin these days buddy !! and wat abt ur gaming scene ?? shifted base away from CS kya ?? lol...

neways, wenever u are online jus post sumthing..  will be really happy to see ur posts..
--------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2008)

Valve teases on HL Ep3


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^^
I thought that they have put up a teaser trailer 

gamespot is cunning in framing the article titles... lol or is it just me ? 


_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ thought same here too..lol...


----------



## Ambar (Oct 17, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> lol.. agree to u anytime of the year man..  me too busy with my JAva and sum back end Courses,
> 
> ...



tons of thnkx man....really appreciate the praise  

btw u guys need ne help wid wid CS:S or TF2 ..i can sort tht out too  
oh ya Crysis Wars too

also i herd EP3 is coming out by Jan 09 or so?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ hey not a problem buddy, any one can see and rate how valuable ur posts are 
-------------

Can u please post sumthing abt TF2, i mean for novices like wat it is exactly, screenshots,  jus abt any thing and please feel free to post anything related to any CS game or HL game.. 

and infact i will move ur game review posts (add them) to my 1st post in the 1st page so tat they are all up-todate and ppl see them as they browse to the 1st page.. 
------------

So plz plz post them. khullam khulla..  be it any scripts (legal ones) or any map creation or map addition fundas.. 
----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2008)

Ambar said:


> also i herd EP3 is coming out by Jan 09 or so?


No way.Possibly at the end of 2009 or even 2010.



Ambar said:


> btw u guys need ne help wid wid CS:S or TF2


Lol your Pyro stats are off the charts,did you farm them?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No way.Possibly at the end of 2009 or even 2010.
> 
> 
> Lol your Pyro stats are off the charts,did you farm them?



na bro im really crazy bout pyro..wait till u see ma friends pyro stats.. also hes an insane heavy...i basically play against sg clans...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2008)

Ambar said:


> na bro im really crazy bout pyro..wait till u see ma friends pyro stats.. also hes an insane heavy...i basically play against sg clans...


Your longest life is 7:42 mins and max kills is 237.That amounts to a kill in less that 2 secs for 7 minutes going.
This can't be in a regular game for sure


----------



## Ambar (Oct 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Your longest life is 7:42 mins and max kills is 237.That amounts to a kill in less that 2 secs for 7 minutes going.
> This can't be in a regular game for sure



hmm... i did the math and yes u are true...i never noticed it..tht the pyro hrs are about 30 or smthing....its freakin 3  .... so its most prolly my frnds doin....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys its possible if any one having CS 1.6 steam so non-steam player can join that server if the admin wants how ?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 17, 2008)

disable VAc ...and put sv_lan 0


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 18, 2008)

Any idea when *Episode Three* will come out ??


----------



## Ambar (Oct 18, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Any idea when *Episode Three* will come out ??



i think as Arsenal mentioned it earlier shld be out by late 2009


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ambar, 

yar wat is this EPISODE THREE all about ?? HL Ep3 is it ???


----------



## Ambar (Oct 18, 2008)

yups u got it rite


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ 

k thanx..  btw, never played HL, apart from CS, so with wich episode shud i start with ?? 1,2 ???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2008)

Half Life 1->Half-Life 2(best game ever made)->HL2 EP1->HL2 EP2
Rather buy the Orange box after finishing HL1 as you will get HL2+both episodes+Portal(awesome game)+TF2(Best MP of the year so far) for just 999 as well as lot of free HL2 mods.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ ooh i see, so the orange box is like sum sort of a combo or a multi pack... gr8 sounds interesting also the price is good..


----------



## baccilus (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ Those free Half life mod are awesome. I am currently addicted to Insurgency. You have to play it to believe it. Portal is fun too. BTW, you can get the entire Orange box for Rs 750/- It has 5 official valve games and Five ( or 4?) official steam integrated mods.  *Check this out*.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ 
Thats good,thanx to u and Arsenal too, 
--
btw does the official pack  (not the downloaded version) of ORange box allow me to install mods on it ??


----------



## baccilus (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes. Infact it's absolutely easy. When you install the orange box, All the steam supported mods will be under the heading " Not installed" in the "Games" window of steam. Just right click ->> Install. as simple as that. Even if you have to install non steam supported ones, just install like a normal game and restart steam. Most of the mods are stand alone games just requiring source sdk. They won't effect your original games.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 19, 2008)

Ambar said:


> disable VAc ...and put sv_lan 0




its not working


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Yes. Infact it's absolutely easy. When you install the orange box, All the steam supported mods will be under the heading " Not installed" in the "Games" window of steam. Just right click ->> Install. as simple as that. Even if you have to install non steam supported ones, just install like a normal game and restart steam. Most of the mods are stand alone games just requiring source sdk. They won't effect your original games.




I see, so one last thing, do i hv to hv my NET enabled (to register with steam online by creating my acc. if i dont hv 1) amd then i can play all games (HL2, HL2-EP1,2)  offline???

I guess steam wants me to register once b4 being able to play these titles.. is it right ??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 19, 2008)

hey guys im no noob to cs but i wanted to ask which version of cs is used in wcg and where can i get it or is it modded cvar server files? is it the steam cs 1.6 we use?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 19, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I see, so one last thing, do i hv to hv my NET enabled (to register with steam online by creating my acc. if i dont hv 1) amd then i can play all games (HL2, HL2-EP1,2)  offline???
> 
> I guess steam wants me to register once b4 being able to play these titles.. is it right ??


in order to launch the games u need to be connected to the steam network ..unless ull have to save ur account details on ur comp in order to run it in offline mode...

@NIGHTMARE then ull have to do it the other way around...create a non steam server disable VAC and then let steam players connect to it...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 19, 2008)

hey ambar help me plzzz


----------



## baccilus (Oct 19, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I see, so one last thing, do i hv to hv my NET enabled (to register with steam online by creating my acc. if i dont hv 1) amd then i can play all games (HL2, HL2-EP1,2)  offline???
> 
> I guess steam wants me to register once b4 being able to play these titles.. is it right ??


To play the single player games you just have to be connected to internet for the first time. From then on steam will run in offline mode without any problem. In fact I use to play like this only. So you wont have to be online for playing HL2, Episode 1,2 or portal. Even for the first time it goes online because it takes some installation files from the steam servers.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 19, 2008)

hey dude plz helkp me


----------



## Ambar (Oct 19, 2008)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hey dude plz helkp me



the version used at WCG on friday and saturday was 1.6 if u mean which cs? 

other wise if u mean which non-steam version then its most prolly v26 or v23


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanx ambar and baccilus


----------



## Ambar (Oct 19, 2008)

hey.. ashu how bout starting a sticky on CSS and TF2??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 20, 2008)

GUYS JUS CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO AND DONT TELL ME THAT THIS IS STEAM cs 1.6 @$#%^&*( steam sucks []

*www.truveo.com/WCG-07-CounterStrike-16-Finals-NoAEmulate-Intro/id/602563285

dude see this india wcg 2007 videos by nemesis and tell me that this is not cs 1.6 [STEAMZ] suckerz

*kr.truveo.com/WCG-India-2007-Counter-Strike-16/id/2148126964


----------



## Ambar (Oct 20, 2008)

NoasArcAngel said:


> GUYS JUS CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO AND DONT TELL ME THAT THIS IS STEAM cs 1.6 @$#%^&*( steam sucks []
> 
> *www.truveo.com/WCG-07-CounterStrike-16-Finals-NoAEmulate-Intro/id/602563285
> 
> ...



bro both the videos were made after recording frags and POV's on CS1.6 running through steam .... tho sm of the frags in Amitoj's aka Nemesis's video might be from non steam .... but it hardly matter the game is the same .... only the difference is Legal or illegal / Pirated original .... the CS 1.5 days are long over but yes if u do have a genuine copy of the original CS mod for HL it will also work .... 
and yes Anhilation 2 is by far the best CS frag vid ever made.... here comes the goood part each and everyplayer in the video was using steam client 
if u got further doubts call me up 

also as u mentioned on the phone earlier about the recoil thing.. its just ur own skill on how well u can control it.... 
Hope this helps


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ambar said:


> hey.. ashu how bout starting a sticky on CSS and TF2??



well nice idea bro, i can handle the CSS part (along wiht u) and tf2 will hv to be controlled entirely by u.. 
------

but the thing is., this thread is already a sticky for CS (all CS titles adn versions) and also for HL (and all of its versions and titles)..

so wat we (u and me) can do is, u can tell me the content to post for CSS and tf2 and i'll myself will post CSS content and will update the 1st page..wat u say abt this ??

(coz already this is a sticky on CS and HL) and so i dnt think mods will make a new thread (for CSS and tf2) a sticky... so we will hv to add content in here only.. (i may be wrong)
-----------------------
awating replies...
-----------------------


Ashu...


----------



## Ambar (Oct 20, 2008)

well CSS can be added in this thread itself.... but for TF2 wll have to see the respnse before the mods can make the thread sticky...will let u noe asa im done with the matter for both ..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ yup, sure agree to u completely..  

(but wat i think is, its better to add tf2 here) so there will be many active topics in the same thread related to the same games.. will jus hv to jus modify only the thread topic)

keep me updated on this, u hv my full support..


----------



## Ambar (Oct 20, 2008)

roger...


----------



## anshul (Oct 20, 2008)

My friend has 2gb of ram and integrated graphics(intel accelerator).
But when he palys CS1.6 the fps are 60 at max and drop to even 30 while intensive firing and hangs often in smoke.We tried the interp command and also the fast sprites command,but it does not help. Do you have any solution???


I have 8600GT but have to put the setting to max performance to get 100fps. Some of my friends play at 100fps even when they dont have a graphics card,,,,,,,,
Cant the fps go beyond 100fps??

My friend has 2gb of ram and integrated graphics(intel accelerator).
But when he palys CS1.6 the fps are 60 at max and drop to even 30 while intensive firing and hangs often in smoke.We tried the interp command and also the fast sprites command,but it does not help. Do you have any solution???
The graphics drivers are up to date.


I have 8600GT but have to put the setting to max performance to get 100fps. Some of my friends play at 100fps even when they dont have a graphics card,,,,,,,,
Cant the fps go beyond 100fps??


----------



## Ambar (Oct 21, 2008)

anshul said:


> My friend has 2gb of ram and integrated graphics(intel accelerator).
> But when he palys CS1.6 the fps are 60 at max and drop to even 30 while intensive firing and hangs often in smoke.We tried the interp command and also the fast sprites command,but it does not help. Do you have any solution???
> 
> 
> ...



bro the fps is stuck at 60 because of V-sync.... sisnce intel accelerator drivers dont have any option to turn off v-sync ull have to add a freqency command in the launch parameters... 

for steam :

right click on game > properties > Set Launch Options > here ad this : -freq x (where x is the maximum frequency supported by ur monitor at ur desired resolution)

for non-steam :

right click on short cut > properties > add this at the end of the target path : -freq x (where x is same frequency as above)

now as for ur second question there is a way to increase the fps beyond 100 ... but after u do tht the game actually goes into smthing like bullet time mode... 

add this in the launch options or after the target path : -developer 
now in game open the console and type : fps_max y ( y is the desired max fps )

believe me ull hate it...

also as for the frame dropping problem ... minimize the game > open task manager > goto processes tab > right click on hl.exe > set priority to Real time or Highest ....
( this tip is seriously not advised and shld be used inly as a last resort)

Hope This Helps!


----------



## anshul (Oct 21, 2008)

We tried this...........
the game closes after doing that "target" method. I played on 140 fps and it was not so bad........mothing like bullete mode......also develpoer command at "target" crashes my game too.....doing it at the console helps.......

We also tried the last task manager method ............the game hanged ...........had to restart......and now the explorer does not open..........
My friend is grabbing my neck at present for having done such a thing to his PC.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 21, 2008)

bro then all the probs are definately being caused by using ripped version of CS1.6 .... try steam one and let me noe,,,


----------



## anshul (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know whether it is ripped it or not as I have the setup of CS-condition Zero +CS 1.6 build 2738 with patch 19 installed............
I don't have a steam version.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 22, 2008)

i have no idea regarding the combined illegal version ... but everywhere i have tried the developer mode be it steam or non-steam ... i never caused any probs or lockdowns... there is something wrong with the windows installation i guess or may be a malware or smthing...


----------



## anshul (Oct 22, 2008)

I made a spray. Installed it on my PC . Works fine. Installed it on my home PC....works fine....installed it on my friends PC does not work....installed it on many Vista PC...does not work........
here's the method.....
make wad file from wally
name it as pldecal.wad
delete tempdecal.wad and custom.hpk from cstrike folder 
make its copy in the cstrike folder alongwith it.(the file will rename as copy of pldecal.wad)
rename the copy as tempdecal.wad
create a bmp image of same dimensions in the valve/valve/logos folder and named it the name of the spray.

start the game and enjoy it....

I can enjoy but my friends cant......

tried developer 1 and allow_upload methods.........
In vista custom.hpk is not generated again.....in XP it regenerates but still my friend cant spray his own masterpiece.


Any help/suggestions????



Ambar said:


> i have no idea regarding the combined illegal version ... but everywhere i have tried the developer mode be it steam or non-steam ... i never caused any probs or lockdowns... there is something wrong with the windows installation i guess or may be a malware or smthing...



the windows installation is fine............
also when we tried the target method........CS 1.6 did not start....half life started
and we had to start CS 1.6 from there on.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 23, 2008)

then most prolly smthing went wrong when adding the target...


----------



## KoRn (Oct 23, 2008)

@ashu
Well im quite busy with researching and stuff..im doing my eng hons 1st year from hindu coll.so not much time for cs.learnt a lot of stuff with recoil controlling and all esp the AK...luv dat gun...deagle is 2 cool for mid range(accuracy 100% xP)...
Will definitely play cs soon.the prob is dat i want to start a clan in delhi.me and my fren need 3 more guys.so hopefully we will be able to.any volunteers?? xP
Anyways,ashu u tc and all the best for ur studying thingee...
hoping to buy a gaming mouse but dont know which one is good like in terms of price and performance...can yall help me out??im in delhi so tell me a place.i dont want online shopping and all dat.
DOES A MOUSE REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE.
IVE SEEN A PRO GAMER OUTSIDE INDIA USING A BALL MOUSE AND OWNING.

~headbangs....swoons...faints...wakes up....keeewl...~ *_*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 23, 2008)

KoRn said:


> @ashu
> Well im quite busy with researching and stuff..im doing my eng hons 1st year from hindu coll.so not much time for cs.learnt a lot of stuff with recoil controlling and all esp the AK...luv dat gun...deagle is 2 cool for mid range(accuracy 100% xP)...
> Will definitely play cs soon.the prob is dat i want to start a clan in delhi.
> 
> YES A MOUSE REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE.


dude go to smc international address: 105 dipali tower nehru place and see their razer collection..... i recently bought my copperhead from them @ 2900!!! and dude ill be ready to join ur clan my no. 9818817430 but beware me only 14 and my rank 125 in cs 1.6 dm server  


hw to control recoil??? explain that to me plz is it steam cs or no steam?  very confused.... since past two days after seeing wcg and cpl vids.... and ppl tell me that it is cs 1.6 steam steam message fr u ...
[!@@#@#$#%$$%^@#@#@$#$#!@#@#@#!!] { u suck simply} !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambar (Oct 23, 2008)

@noas u shld have gone for the DA instead for around 3200 bucks... much better ...though it lacks the uber kewl featurs of the copperhead.. its grip and comfort feel are legendary....

or if u can spend around 4k+ then i have smthing even better ... the Steel Series Ikari Optical ... this mouse even beats the Deathadder.

Copperhead has a very stupid grip and feel... but its good if u feel it suits u well.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

@ korn

all the best for ur clan huntin ..  i will not be able to join in at this moment coz i myself am occupied with sum programming and s/w courses.. but yes, will keep in touch with u.. 

yup, me completed my so called "study thingee" (my i.t engineering in June,08..phew !! tat took sum serious doing..  )
----------------------

@ ambar. 

buddy, im not,into gaming mouse, but yes wud love to see sum pics of those gaming mouse.. so plz post sum.. also, are these gaming mouses dedicated to CS play or all mouse handled games like Quake, Doom, FEAR..etc...
----------------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Ambar (Oct 24, 2008)

are nahi re ashu ... gaming mouse are used just to overcome the limitations of normal mouse.. and give u much better control over the movements and the game... but tht only if u use a gud mouse pad with it.....will post pics of MX-518,Deathadder ,Intelli 3.0 by tmrw evening..  ... as u may have observed normal mice tend to skip when moved very fast...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 24, 2008)

dude ambar i was getting the da for 2500   hehehehehhehehe...


i like the copperhead because of

0.ultra effective tracking avago cl-1 laser engine tracker... best in class..
1. sexy uber cool loooks not tht imp..
2. quite high dpi i.e. 2000  [umm.. nt that high also]
3. its razer synapse profile...... 
and um.... its really amazing ambidextrous design... wht ever ppl say about holding the mouse in diff ways..  i hold the copperhead in a palm grip... 
and it REALLY OWNS!! 

and dude abt the stell series akari optical mouse is DAMN EXPENSIVE AND ACCORDING TO DIGIT IT JUST TRACKS A LITTLE BETTER THAN mx - 518 so.. its pointless to pay that much for a puny mouse i.e. the high cost is not justified...

ill post images of ma ch today maybe... camera spolit....


----------



## Ambar (Oct 24, 2008)

oh didnt noe the DA has become soo cheap ... neways id also go to the extent of saying the digit review of Ikari was total %#$^ .... man i was shocked to read it,,, top gamers and gaming websites are all going bonkers bout this mouse not only around the world but in india too .... who the hell reviewed it?? ... i have one thing to say gaming hardware can only be reviewed by hardcore gaming people like that of skoar! ... not the testcenter guys ... as for the ikari being a little better then they are wayyy wrong theres a huge diffference between both.... i have all of em Ikari,DA,MX,3.0 ...

id say the following:

MX only if ur on a budget 
... 
u want smthing killer get the DA (the IR sensor is wayy too accurate)

if u can go beyond the 4k mark nothing beats the Ikari .... as always the all laser sensors are total crap ... IR sensor >Optical Sensor> Laser Sensor

this is the reason why the ikari laser has failed .... and the optical one is  flying off the shelves ....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ hey nice topic discussing this man,, im loving this hearing abt the various names (they all hv killer names as if they were like silent assassins ..lol..) 

thanx for posting these abt gaming mouse..ambar and noa.. 
------------
Btw, (jus for my info) where are these mouses available for buying in India, any site !! genuine one!!
-----------



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^^
store.v-street.net
primeabgb.com
techshop.in
theitdepot.com

and some more also

_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ 

thanx DigitalDude


----------



## Ambar (Oct 25, 2008)

well u can contact me for v-street.net .. if u want steelseries stuff.... i handle the delhi region.

*i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq293/bloodhawk1989/sale002.jpg
*i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq293/bloodhawk1989/sale003.jpg*i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq293/bloodhawk1989/sale004.jpg

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/9633/miceonlarg2ts8.jpg*img411.imageshack.us/img411/4695/miceonlargeqr2.jpg*img530.imageshack.us/img530/3719/laregainow9.jpg*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6828/titanvsgoliathusyi5.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ 

well thanx for the screenies, yup, will contact u not now but later..as no plans to buy a gaming mouse as of now  but thanx again for the info..  (i jus forgot to see ur siggy) 

btw, wich gaming mouse are u using !! coz i'll take wat u hv already played coz im a noob in this.. 
--------


----------



## Ambar (Oct 25, 2008)

i basically use the MX 518 @ home for normal work and the deathadder for gaming on lan and at home.. i basically dont use the CH (i hate it) , 3.0- its a limited edition and is not longer available and the 1.1 - again a limited edition.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2008)

why DA is better than CH in DA every specification is good


----------



## Ambar (Oct 25, 2008)

bro the biggest advantage is the IR 3G sensor.... and the ergonomic grip.. rubber coating, etc....biggest drawback is no on the fly dpi switch without drivers .... but it is easily compensated by using the windows mouse settings....and the ch lacks majorly in the ergonomics and grip department.. but that is also ones own choice and opinion....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2008)

wat is the price both of them


----------



## Ambar (Oct 26, 2008)

well as NOAS already stated ... he bought the CH for 2900 and later stated that he was getting the DA for 2500 .... from SMC international NP


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 26, 2008)

actually i am in mood to purchase CH but ur thoughts bounds me in confusion


----------



## Ambar (Oct 26, 2008)

try both of em... go to zapak malviya nagar.... ull find plenty of ppl using the DA over there.... u can try theres out... if u dont like it go for the ch.... one more important thing if ur buying a gaming mouse then u have to get a good mouse pad also ...else its a total waste... the best ones out there are :

Qck Heavy 
Qck (the normal size)
Qck mini (for budget ppl ultra small)

.... Everglide Titan Monstermat : Fnatic edition or the DKT edition (surface is same only coulour and printing is different)
     Razer Goliathus Speed and Control both available in 3 sizes Large Small medium.
      and Razer Mantis Speed and Control

Ma personal favourites:

Qck heavy ,Everglide Titan Monstermat, Razer mantis Control and Goliathus Speed Medium ... in the mentioned order


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 27, 2008)

hey dude @ ambar srry fr troubling you about that cs 1.6 panga....but now i have understood  and 1 more thingyy is a everglide titan monster mat gud with a copperhead??? and i was wondering wether u have some branded apparel of steelseries or razer..... and abt that ikari optical mouse... dude its this way.. because a laser engine is much more precise....  although i agree with you after reading many reviews abt the ikari that it is the perfect mouse for a person with large palms!!! 

Tracking wise order:
laser sensor 1
infrared       2
optical         3

bt also depends if you are a lsg or hsg.... im msg :devil:


----------



## Ambar (Oct 27, 2008)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hey dude @ ambar srry fr troubling you about that cs 1.6 panga....but now i have understood  and 1 more thingyy is a everglide titan monster mat gud with a copperhead??? and i was wondering wether u have some branded apparel of steelseries or razer..... and abt that ikari optical mouse... dude its this way.. because a laser engine is much more precise....  although i agree with you after reading many reviews abt the ikari that it is the perfect mouse for a person with large palms!!!
> 
> Tracking wise order:
> laser sensor 1
> ...


ya tracking is the best laser sensors... but that is also the biggest problem with them....but most lreviews have also stated that IR sensors are better than laser ones beacuse of almost zero stray reflectance......


----------



## baccilus (Oct 27, 2008)

How much does the CS: Source cost if I buy it from a shop? Is there any Diwali discount nowadays? Is there any combo pack available with CS: source like the CS anthology pack having CS 1.6?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 27, 2008)

umm the CSS pack is available is available for 500 bucks in music stores... donno of any discounts


----------



## baccilus (Oct 27, 2008)

What does the CSS pack include besides CSS?

?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 28, 2008)

DOD source and HL2 deathmatch..


----------



## baccilus (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok thanks.


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

Where can this be bought online.? I now want to start online gamming so looking for it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^

*store.steampowered.com/app/10/


_


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

Which one to buy there were many packages. Which would be latest and will not cost me much.?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

is there any  Indian  online site


----------



## Ambar (Nov 8, 2008)

site for what?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ CS 1.6 and razer DA


----------



## Ambar (Nov 8, 2008)

buygamingstuff.com or buy it from SMC ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

@ NIGHTMARE

for Razor DA, i think AMbar has them(see the link in his siggy) , am i right ambar >?? or u hv only the steelseries one ??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 9, 2008)

i m going to buy DA and steel series is expensive lit bit from predatorvj


----------



## Ambar (Nov 9, 2008)

well i have only the steelseries stuff ... and the Ikari from me is for Rs.3359 (but is out of stock right now)

DA from SMC will cost you around Rs3100 or 3050

... it makes sense to wait for the ikari optical to come back in stock ... since in my and many other ppl's opinion it has better ergonomics...and a superb sensor.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 9, 2008)

ok i will buy steel series let check who quote me good price u or predatorvj


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

wat about the warranty of ikari optical and i heard the new stock of Steel series mouse which distributed in india there is defect on it and giving problem all of them


----------



## Ambar (Nov 13, 2008)

bro as i have already replied on the other forum....

The first batch of Ikari had problems in the tracking algorithm ... and the whole batch from all over the world was recalled ... but the new one which is out for quite some time now dosnt have any problems ....it is yet to arrive here and we are not the selling the older batch anymore....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2008)

ok when the new stock come plz inform me its coming next month or this month


----------



## Ambar (Nov 14, 2008)

next months most prolly...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2008)

Project Black Mesa trailer out
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGlhgVz5r6E


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^^
awesome!!!

resonance cascade once again 


_


----------



## Ambar (Dec 3, 2008)

ya had been following it since a long time...totaly imba!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2008)

BUTTFREAK said:


> The BUTTFREAK's gonna getcha getcha
> 
> The BUTTFREAK's gonna getcha getcha
> 
> ...


spammer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ 
i swear, jus wtf is this ?? all about ???


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone in for CSS? Do we have a Clan here?


----------



## Ambar (Dec 15, 2008)

im in


----------



## max_demon (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone Assaultcube ?


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 15, 2008)

hmmm. not many ppl play CSS here..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 16, 2008)

i m CS 1.6 nd zero on steam


----------



## fabler (Dec 16, 2008)

guys.. I've downloaded CS 1.6 yesterday to play online. But when I tried to connect with the online game server. It says "your version does not match with the server. restart the game". what could be the reason?

and something I would like to share with you guys. If you want any online game server, just visit this site www.game-monitor.com. It will provide you all the info like currently players playing on the server, server up time etc. and also provides you very good search facility. You can search by many criteria like by location, by distance of the server etc..

hope this will helpful to ya.. guys..


----------



## Ambar (Dec 16, 2008)

are you using genuine steam version or the non-steam one??


----------



## fabler (Dec 16, 2008)

Ambar said:


> are you using genuine steam version or the non-steam one??



steam version..


----------



## Ambar (Dec 17, 2008)

which OS are you using?


----------



## fabler (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm using windows 7 build 6801.... does anybody have solution ?


----------



## Ambar (Dec 19, 2008)

hmmm..i think ur having trouble updating ur steam protocol version..because of admin rights or something..... try running steam with administrator priveleges...


----------



## fabler (Dec 19, 2008)

alright.. let me try..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 9, 2009)

hey dude.... maybe your os is giving some problems so you should try using win XP 
anyways how are you ambar aka vikid aka noob????  dont mind


----------



## Ambar (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Renny (Jan 17, 2009)

How do I add new weapons in Counter-Strike 1.6?


----------



## Ambar (Jan 17, 2009)

you cannot....you can just modify the existing skins..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 17, 2009)

Which servers do you guys play CS on? I just installed it today.

I've got CS installed. What's the difference between CS,CS source and CS CZ? Which one to install?


----------



## Count Dracula (Jan 17, 2009)

Source.It has the best graphics but gameplay is same.Still some guys prefer 1.6 (only cs) for its kinda old school feeling (Even i like that xD).Delhi has a good server named Lost Boys where i mostly play on, or some maza guy hosts a 24 player dedicated server which is also quite good. .Btw my nick on internet is Siddhesh xD.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2009)

i m getting too much lag my bsnl sucks after updating of protocol i can't join old server they r using protocol 47


----------



## Ambar (Jan 19, 2009)

non steam servers are still on protocol 47 ...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 26, 2009)

hey man ambar dont be angry with me please pick up the phone dude why do you cut it all the time man??
by the way i have changed my name online nick - deluge!?


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 21, 2009)

hi everybody my problem is regarding the error in the CS 1.6 
i have vista as OS  but when i try to load the map (start the match online~offline) the game shuts down giving me the error runtime error microsoft C++ error,, this sort of error
im not able to play the game as the game crashes (my pc specs are fine im able to run hl2 with ease) can neone provide the solution....


----------



## Ambar (Feb 21, 2009)

Use the legit steam version...no problems with that


----------

